# St Clair May 1st-8th



## rangerpig250

First time to St. Clair, can't wait! We've been to Presque the last 10yrs and decided to change it up this year! If anyone else will be there same time and would like to compare notes, shoot me a message! Thinking fish will be on beds, should be great as long as weather stays stable!


----------



## Bassthumb

I go pretty much every weekend in the spring. You should be timing it pretty good. Water temps were 47-52 last weekend and they were eating good and sitting in 5-8 ft of water. You barley have to leave the marina to find them. I have a couple recent reports in the NW Ohio section, and I'll be there again this weekend so I should have another report posted by early next week.


----------



## rangerpig250

Bassthumb said:


> I go pretty much every weekend in the spring. You should be timing it pretty good. Water temps were 47-52 last weekend and they were eating good and sitting in 5-8 ft of water. You barley have to leave the marina to find them. I have a couple recent reports in the NW Ohio section, and I'll be there again this weekend so I should have another report posted by early next week.


Awesome, thanks for report! I think timing should be good, hope weather does its part!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> I go pretty much every weekend in the spring. You should be timing it pretty good. Water temps were 47-52 last weekend and they were eating good and sitting in 5-8 ft of water.  You barley have to leave the marina to find them. I have a couple recent reports in the NW Ohio section, and I'll be there again this weekend so I should have another report posted by early next week.


I'm heading up may 18 thru the 22nd. Interested in seeing all reports!! Trying to plan a June trip too....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I will be up there with our usual group from May19th-June5th.

Bassthumb do you think that things fired up earlier then usual or are we on about the norm. schedule?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I will be up there with our usual group from May19th-June5th.
> 
> Bassthumb do you think that things fired up earlier then usual or are we on about the norm. schedule?


Nb....I'll look ya up...we're going to anchor bay


----------



## Bassthumb

I think they started early this year and now it is in a holding pattern. Fish are shallow for sure, but that 2 week period of absolute chaos hasn't started yet. Temps have stayed stable because this spring some nice days have been mixed in with moderate ones, tomorrow high of 52 for instance, My guess is spawn is about 1-2 weeks away. Anchor bay, maybe 2+ weeks it is colder up there with the St Clair river dumping colder water in there. Hope you guys don't catch the post spawn funk in late May. It will all depend on weather the next two weeks. RangerPig you should have a good week regardless, and you might catch the pre spawn feed frenzy just right. Stock up on blade baits, swimbaits, craws and jerkbaits, You wont need much else. The Jerkbait bite has not started yet, everything for us has been blades, craws and swims. With blades the leader by far. Leaving for nine mile point at 8 am tomorrow so Ill have another report for you guys tomorrow night. Ill get you as much info as I can.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> I think they started early this year and now it is in a holding pattern. Fish are shallow for sure, but that 2 week period of absolute chaos hasn't started yet. Temps have stayed stable because this spring some nice days have been mixed in with moderate ones, tomorrow high of 52 for instance, My guess is spawn is about 1-2 weeks away. Anchor bay, maybe 2+ weeks it is colder up there with the St Clair river dumping colder water in there. Hope you guys don't catch the post spawn funk in late May. It will all depend on weather the next two weeks. RangerPig you should have a good week regardless, and you might catch the pre spawn feed frenzy just right. Stock up on blade baits, swimbaits, craws and jerkbaits, You wont need much else. The Jerkbait bite has not started yet, everything for us has been blades, craws and swims. With blades the leader by far. Leaving for nine mile point at 8 am tomorrow so Ill have another report for you guys tomorrow night. Ill get you as much info as I can.


So....you think may 19th thru 21st will be bad?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Full moon


----------



## rangerpig250

Bassthumb said:


> I think they started early this year and now it is in a holding pattern. Fish are shallow for sure, but that 2 week period of absolute chaos hasn't started yet. Temps have stayed stable because this spring some nice days have been mixed in with moderate ones, tomorrow high of 52 for instance, My guess is spawn is about 1-2 weeks away. Anchor bay, maybe 2+ weeks it is colder up there with the St Clair river dumping colder water in there. Hope you guys don't catch the post spawn funk in late May. It will all depend on weather the next two weeks. RangerPig you should have a good week regardless, and you might catch the pre spawn feed frenzy just right. Stock up on blade baits, swimbaits, craws and jerkbaits, You wont need much else. The Jerkbait bite has not started yet, everything for us has been blades, craws and swims. With blades the leader by far. Leaving for nine mile point at 8 am tomorrow so Ill have another report for you guys tomorrow night. Ill get you as much info as I can.


I really appreciate your help! We're prepared for whatever they want! Would love for that jerkbait bite to get going, that's a blast!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Keep the updates coming. I am leaving for a short trip (may6-9) Friday and will be back with details on Tuesday.


----------



## willy heft

My bother and i have a time share at an old farm house in mitchells bay 
,went last year late may bass just getting on beds and hope for same this year.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fished LSC 5/6-5/9 and fishing is still slow.

We fished hard for 20-30 per day.
Water temps actually dropped while we were there under mostly stable weather. 54-59 degrees is what we read and most of the fish came in 7-10' Yesterday we started seeing some bass cruising the nests and we did pick up 3 smallmouth over 5lbs with one topping 6. We also landed 4 Ski's all over 44" and some good sized Pike.

Jerkbaits, Scrounger and Drop shots took most of our fish.

I will be back up again from MAY 19th thru JUNE 5th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fished LSC 5/6-5/9 and fishing is still slow.
> 
> We fished hard for 20-30 per day.
> Water temps actually dropped while we were there under mostly stable weather. 54-59 degrees is what we read and most of the fish came in 7-10' Yesterday we started seeing some bass cruising the nests and we did pick up 3 smallmouth over 5lbs with one topping 6. We also landed 4 Ski's all over 44" and some good sized Pike.
> 
> Jerkbaits, Scrounger and Drop shots took most of our fish.
> 
> I will be back up again from MAY 19th thru JUNE 5th


See ya there


----------



## dust1388

I will be heading there this weekend myself fri-sun this is my 3rd year and they have been on the beds all 3 years this time. It makes for great sight fishing with drop shots mixed with some swimbait action.


----------



## willy heft

we caught alot of smallies on top water when not to windy.Then to spinnerbaits and tubes,how do you use dropshot in the wind.We also fished the rivers and caught alot of largemouth.We love to fish for anything that bites, musky,pike,bass,perch and walleye.


----------



## dust1388

We did have wind the last two years too. I just made sure to have a short leader (7-8 inches) and a longer spinning rod with a sensitive tip. I wasn't making real long casts so there was no mistaking a bite as long as I kept slack out of the line. We stay in roseville and dock out of st clair shores. What part are you fishing? I would like to fish the river which I haven't done yet.


----------



## rangerpig250

For my first time in St. Clair, I'm happy with our results! We found a little area near the 400 club and hammered it for most of the week! Tried other areas with limited to no success. We threw jerkbaits for the entire week, my arms are trashed!!! My buddy kicked my ass this week! He had 3 fish over 6, and at least 10 in the 5's. My big fish was just over 5 with numerous fish in the high 4's. Our overall average per day was 30-40 with our best day around 65. Lots of pike and muskie. I did take honors in the Muskie class with a nice 42". Our best depth was 8-10ft.


----------



## polebender

Great job guys! Looks like it was a great trip! Especially for your first time! Congrats!


----------



## dust1388

Those are great looking fish. I hope I have similar luck. If you don't mind me asking what is 400 club?


----------



## rangerpig250

dust1388 said:


> Those are great looking fish. I hope I have similar luck. If you don't mind me asking what is 400 club?


It's a landmark on the shore, a maybe 4 or 5 floor apartment building, tan in color. It's north of 14 mile and south of the metro parks area.


----------



## rangerpig250

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fished LSC 5/6-5/9 and fishing is still slow.
> 
> We fished hard for 20-30 per day.
> Water temps actually dropped while we were there under mostly stable weather. 54-59 degrees is what we read and most of the fish came in 7-10' Yesterday we started seeing some bass cruising the nests and we did pick up 3 smallmouth over 5lbs with one topping 6. We also landed 4 Ski's all over 44" and some good sized Pike.
> 
> Jerkbaits, Scrounger and Drop shots took most of our fish.
> 
> I will be back up again from MAY 19th thru JUNE 5th


What kind of boat were you in?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Silver 45th aniversary Ranger with Texas registration.

I will be in my red Gambler for my next round.


----------



## rangerpig250

NewbreedFishing said:


> Silver 45th aniversary Ranger with Texas registration.
> 
> I will be in my red Gambler for my next round.


What area of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## willy heft

dust1388 said:


> Those are great looking fish. I hope I have similar luck. If you don't mind me asking what is 400 club?


----------



## willy heft

rangerpig250 said:


> What area of the lake were you fishing?


Nice fish and looks like fun time.We fish right out of marina at mitchells bay next to bass haven.We would have to travel long way to find 10' of water,most around 5'to 6' except for rivers.We look for reeds coming up and fish around them,also islands hold alot of large mouth.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

We launch from Clinton River Cutoff/Crocker and fish south along the Mile Rds shorelines down to Grosse.




rangerpig250 said:


> What area of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## rangerpig250

NewbreedFishing said:


> We launch from Clinton River Cutoff/Crocker and fish south along the Mile Rds shorelines down to Grosse.


How did you like that Crocker ramp!!??!!??


----------



## NewbreedFishing

they had dredged the nasty muck out the day we came in and the ramp was a mess.
they did eventually wash the ramp by the day I left. that place is always bad with algae and debre. do you launch anywhere south of there?


----------



## rangerpig250

NewbreedFishing said:


> they had dredged the nasty muck out the day we came in and the ramp was a mess.
> they did eventually wash the ramp by the day I left. that place is always bad with algae and debre. do you launch anywhere south of there?


Yes, at 9 mile. Nice ramps but shallow, we had minor difficulty getting off trailer. We launched at the mouth of the Clinton river too, they wanted $31 for out of state people!!! What a joke


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I buy the pass every year b-c I am up there a lot and launch from various areas of the lake.
Can you IM me some details on that launch please? Exit it is on, price, crowded?

Thanks in advance




  








IMG956537 (1)




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








20160509_112149




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








IMG_2536




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








20160509_081149




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








20160508_171205




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








IMG_6150




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016


----------



## rangerpig250

NewbreedFishing said:


> I buy the pass every year b-c I am up there a lot and launch from various areas of the lake.
> Can you IM me some details on that launch please? Exit it is on, price, crowded?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG956537 (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160509_112149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160509_081149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160508_171205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016


----------



## willy heft

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 209320


Nice i hope there hungry when i get there may29th can't wait.The fishing here in ohio has been tough.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If anyone is there from now till Thursday pleas let me know how the fishing is. Going up Thursday thru Sunday. ..thanks ahead of time.....Tom


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> If anyone is there from now till Thursday pleas let me know how the fishing is. Going up Thursday thru Sunday. ..thanks ahead of time.....Tom


My brother is leaving today and weather not looking but i'll check,he's fishing out of mitchells bay.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I do not think a bad day is possible in the Mitchells bay area!
Have you ever been questioned regarding targeting bass in that area while the season is closed?

My friends from Texas are still there and fishing the West side of the lake. 
I will call them and get an update this morning. I cant imagine that this weekend will be that good.
East winds have really kept the water cold around the mile rds area.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> My brother is leaving today and weather not looking but i'll check,he's fishing out of mitchells bay.


Thx


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I do not think a bad day is possible in the Mitchells bay area!
> Have you ever been questioned regarding targeting bass in that area while the season is closed?
> 
> My friends from Texas are still there and fishing the West side of the lake.
> I will call them and get an update this morning. I cant imagine that this weekend will be that good.
> East winds have really kept the water cold around the mile rds area.


I thought they eased up on targeting in Michigan? ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> I thought they eased up on targeting in Michigan? ?


My bad..got anchor and mitchells crossed up


----------



## willy heft

NewbreedFishing said:


> I do not think a bad day is possible in the Mitchells bay area!
> Have you ever been questioned regarding targeting bass in that area while the season is closed?
> 
> My friends from Texas are still there and fishing the West side of the lake.
> I will call them and get an update this morning. I cant imagine that this weekend will be that good.
> East winds have really kept the water cold around the mile rds area.


Have never even seen a wildlife officer or been asked about bass fishing.We fish for anything that swims,ski's work well.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

5/13 @1pm

Just spoke to my friends on the water. Wind is howling from the west but not creating a lot of waves on the Mile Roads areas. Water is clear and 58-60degrees and fishing has picked up. Smallies are hitting good and not being too selective on bait type. They said that jerk baits have been the top producer so far.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> 5/13 @1pm
> 
> Just spoke to my friends on the water. Wind is howling from the west but not creating a lot of waves on the Mile Roads areas. Water is clear and 58-60degrees and fishing has picked up. Smallies are hitting good and not being too selective on bait type. They said that jerk baits have been the top producer so far.


Thanks nb!!! I'm pumped and 6 of us are going...ogfers


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom, What days will you and your OGF group be there? 
My gang will be arriving this thurs 5/19 and will be shuffling different groups in and out ever 3-4 days. SHAKEDOWN, KMB411, SOWBELLY101 and BOATTHINGS will be along for the ride this time! Should be great weather and big ## of bass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom, What days will you and your OGF group be there?
> My gang will be arriving this thurs 5/19 and will be shuffling different groups in and out ever 3-4 days. SHAKEDOWN, KMB411, SOWBELLY101 and BOATTHINGS will be along for the ride this time! Should be great weather and big ## of bass.


Ml1187...flannel carp, kl1100 all coming on Thursday the 19th...4 days. We'llbe staying at the holiday Inn express. The house was booked. We'll try to hook up at some point with you guys. Ruminator would like to go....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Sounds like a nice group, get ahold of us when u can. I am going up a few days early to explore Saginaw Bay.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Sounds like a nice group, get ahold of us when u can. I am going up a few days early to explore Saginaw Bay.


Will do


----------



## dust1388

We fished from 12-5 today. The wind was strong and we only picked up 2 a piece. Fished in front of 400 club, hopefully we have better luck tomorrow but the conditions are not looking great. We will be in a black Lowe stingray if anyone is out.


----------



## Bassthumb

I didn't go today but my buddy did, he said they worked hard for fish but they were on beds in Muskamoo (spelling) bay. He said it was hard to see the rockpiles with the wind creating chop.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I bet Mascamoot was getting beat up hard by that 20mph west wind.


----------



## stanimals2

We are heading up next weekend for 4 days on our annual trip, really looking forward to it but hope the weather and fishing is better this year than last year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

stanimals2 said:


> We are heading up next weekend for 4 days on our annual trip, really looking forward to it but hope the weather and fishing is better this year than last year.


See you there....looks like a ogf fish in


----------



## stanimals2

Saugeye Tom said:


> See you there....looks like a ogf fish in


Cool,, we stay at the red roof in st Claire shores on little mac how about you guys ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

stanimals2 said:


> Cool,, we stay at the red roof in st Claire shores on little mac how about you guys ?


Holiday Inn express. Mt clemens I believe. ..


----------



## stanimals2

Well if you see this rig stop and say hi


----------



## Saugeye Tom

here's mine


----------



## Saugeye Tom

here's a better pic


----------



## Saugeye Tom

stanimals2 said:


> Well if you see this rig stop and say hi
> 
> View attachment 209657


Cell # 9372664521.....we'll all try to meet one evening?


----------



## stanimals2

7405038707


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Mitch
SixOneFour-551-9619 
Best pic i could find.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Mitch
> SixOneFour-551-9619
> Best pic i could find.


Ok....Friday or Saturday night...and where


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Depending on what time we get off the water, we could all hang out on the water at the houseboat I rent in Terry's marina/Fairhaven. Our houseboat has a nice screened in deck. Bring beer, chair and whatever makes ya happy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Depending on what time we get off the water, we could all hang out on the water at the houseboat I rent in Terry's marina/Fairhaven. Our houseboat has a nice screened in deck. Bring beer, chair and whatever makes ya happy.


Sounds fine.....pick a night.....we will probably fish till dark


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Most likely Saturdays. Will see who's in and what day works best for most


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Most likely Saturdays. Will see who's in and what day works best for most


Good with me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Did you fish today?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I won't be up there until Thurs.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Not sure we will have time for a gathering after looking at this prime weather pattern 

knock on wood....
Should be crazy good the next few weeks.

better bring the heating pad and the icy hot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Not sure we will have time for a gathering after looking at this prime weather pattern
> 
> knock on wood....
> Should be crazy good the next few weeks.
> 
> better bring the heating pad and the icy hot


Always meet after DARK. .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anyone fish sc today?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Friends fished yesterday from 10-6 and caught 35 smallmouth, 20 largemouth and 4 skis. They were mainly fishing the Selfridge area. They said water looked nice and was hovering around 60-63. Some weeds are starting to develop as well.


----------



## stanimals2

We wont be there until Sunday around noonish and we will leave Wednesday. Weather lioks good so far, keeping our fingers crossed !!


----------



## Bassthumb

20 largies wow, conditions are changing for sure. Did they mention if the LM were spawned out? I assume they caught them in the bay and not the canals. I think prime time is upon us. Not going to make it there this weekend myself, I have an invite to fish Saginaw bay on Huron this weekend, so I'll be doing that if anything. Good luck, it should be prime with this weather forecast we got the next couple days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Friends fished yesterday from 10-6 and caught 35 smallmouth, 20 largemouth and 4 skis. They were mainly fishing the Selfridge area. They said water looked nice and was hovering around 60-63. Some weeds are starting to develop as well.


Be there by 8 on Thursday. ..looking for a 75 fish day!!! Lol


----------



## NewbreedFishing

BASSTHUMB, Would you mind if I IM'd you regarding SAGINAW Bay? I am looking to venture up there while on this extended trip. Would appreciate any info you could give us.
Good Luck up there!

I highly doubt the LM were spawned ...these were caught in the lake. 



Bassthumb said:


> 20 largies wow, conditions are changing for sure. Did they mention if the LM were spawned out? I assume they caught them in the bay and not the canals. I think prime time is upon us. Not going to make it there this weekend myself, I have an invite to fish Saginaw bay on Huron this weekend, so I'll be doing that if anything. Good luck, it should be prime with this weather forecast we got the next couple days.


----------



## Bassthumb

I'll be able to get you a report on Monday, but it will be my first trip and thats if I go at all. Still up in the air, but regardless I can get a report for you because I have friends that are going for sure.


----------



## ML1187

NewbreedFishing said:


> BASSTHUMB, Would you mind if I IM'd you regarding SAGINAW Bay? I am looking to venture up there while on this extended trip. Would appreciate any info you could give us.
> Good Luck up there!
> 
> I highly doubt the LM were spawned ...these were caught in the lake.


I'm pumped out of my mind for first ever St Clair trip with Saugeye Tom starting tomorrow !!! I've been dreaming of 6 lb smallmouth crushing my jerk baits


----------



## polebender

ML1187 said:


> I'm pumped out of my mind for first ever St Clair trip with Saugeye Tom starting tomorrow !!! I've been dreaming of 6 lb smallmouth crushing my jerk baits


You won't be disappointed! It's one the best fisheries anywhere! Especially in the spring! Be prepared to latch on to some toothy critters too! Full moon this weekend, you should be hitting it just right! Good luck to all you guys going up!


----------



## ML1187

polebender said:


> You won't be disappointed! It's one the best fisheries anywhere! Especially in the spring! Be prepared to latch on to some toothy critters too! Full moon this weekend, you should be hiGood luck to all you guys going up!


I've never caught a Muskie and a good sized one is a goal for this trip !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> I've never caught a Muskie and a good sized one is a goal for this trip !!!


Bring the boga...I'm only bringing a walleye net


----------



## ML1187

Well the lake has surrendered a few good fish. But overall I'm pretty disappointed honestly. Hope it turns around for the weekend.


----------



## PapawSmith

ML1187 said:


> Well the lake has surrendered a few good fish. But overall I'm pretty disappointed honestly. Hope it turns around for the weekend
> 
> Good Lord, Man. You are standing on the front deck of a bass boat on a sunny afternoon in May on Lake ST Clair with a beautiful smallie in hand. Disappointed? Are you crazy?


----------



## ML1187

Beautiful place. Don't get me wrong. But the fishing has been way less than SC lore. I'm still after that Muskie !


----------



## Bearcat

ML1187 said:


> Well the lake has surrendered a few good fish. But overall I'm pretty disappointed honestly. Hope it turns around for the weekend.


Nice fish!! You are doing better than us. We found cleaner water down south but haven't pulled a smallie in the boat yet. We are down in Fords Cove


----------



## NewbreedFishing

It has been ruff and slow. Today we caught around 25. We found some warmer water and fish are starting to bed down. Did take a few on joshys early and saw several fish follow a KVD Strobe shad but fish were hugging bottom. Drop shooting and dragging tubes was the only thing catching them. I pulled several large females off of beds, drop shotting a Golby Erie darter.


----------



## Bearcat

We ended up getting a couple of fish down where the pipe comes into the water. Somewhere along miles rds. Biggest was 4.6 lb dragging a grub. Sitting in Anchor bay now. Can't get much going. Our trip is being cut short though. Headed home early afternoon. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanimals2

We will be in St. Claire Shores tomorrow around 1 and I cant wait !!! Looks like the weather is going to hold out, last year one morning was 34 degrees with wind a 3 footers,,,, MISERABLE !!! Still beats a day at the office any day !!


----------



## polebender

Do any of you fish the Canadian side/ Mitchell's Bay?


----------



## stanimals2

We don't , I have been told smallies are out of season on the Canadian side and they will bust ur as* in a heart beat if the see u even catch one by accident


----------



## ML1187

Got em


----------



## polebender

stanimals2 said:


> We don't , I have been told smallies are out of season on the Canadian side and they will bust ur as* in a heart beat if the see u even catch one by accident


I don't know where you heard that! That's not the case. You're not supposed to target them, but anyone fishing can catch smallies, no matter what you're fishing for! They would only bust you if you have them in possession.


----------



## polebender

Great job on the musky ML1187! A nice one too! Congrats!


----------



## stanimals2

polebender said:


> I don't know where you heard that! That's not the case. You're not supposed to target them, but anyone fishing can catch smallies, no matter what you're fishing for! They would only bust you if you have them in possession.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was talking to a guy yesterday that was headed up today to the canadian side and thats what he told us, he goes every year. Of course thats why I prefaced it with " I heard "Oh well we plan to stay in the American waters anyway aye !! Lol see ya tommarrow!!


----------



## polebender

Lol! They usually don't mess with the bass fishermen! Too many tourists dollars there! All the years I've been going up there during the closed season, I've never been questioned! Good luck to you. I hope you tear them up!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Sorry we haven't posted in a while. Fishing has been great the past 2 days. We got tired of working too hard and made things easier and searched hard for warm water and found good numbers of active fish. Fishing shallow and in the reeds with beds around them. Have caught 40-50 the past 2 days on a skinny dipper pegged with a 1/16th Oz bullet sinker 4/0 hook. No big ones yet!


----------



## stanimals2

Well after yesterday I know what it feels like to ride a brahma bull !! Holy crap itbwas ruff and so was the fishing ! Looking forward ro a better day today


----------



## ML1187

Saturday was one of the best days of fishing I've ever had. One boat. 3 guys. Around 12 hours of fishing. Here were the numbers ...


----------



## 9Left

Matt, I'm beside myself! THAT is some outstanding fishing brother! Tom sent me pics last night..... I'm sooooo in for trip next year!


----------



## ML1187

9Left said:


> Matt, I'm beside myself! THAT is some outstanding fishing brother! Tom sent me pics last night..... I'm sooooo in for trip next year!


It's crazy man. 90% of those rock bass were 10 inches or bigger too... That's FishOH size! And over 1/3 of the LM were 3lbs or better. Epic day for sure.


----------



## Ruminator

You guys are making me more pumped than I have already been, waiting to go up some time in a few weeks!


----------



## ML1187

Ruminator said:


> You guys are making more excited than I have already been, waiting to go up some time in a few weeks!


Smallie fishing hasn't ramped up yet for sure ... Bet you'll kill it ! Bring plenty of tubes


----------



## Bearcat

Looks like you guys tore em up. Congrats! We fished Sat from Anchor Bay to Gaulker point. We didn't catch chit. Worst trip to LSC ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The


Bearcat said:


> Looks like you guys tore em up. Congrats! We fished Sat from Anchor Bay to Gaulker point. We didn't catch chit. Worst trip to LSC ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We're 100 yards off the bank


----------



## Bassthumb

ML were you in the canals when you caught the LMB? Personally I think most of the smallies have come and gone already, but who knows I am having a tough time figuring out what is going on right now. I know they spawn in waves and at different times, but I caught some spawned out SMB this weekend in Erie and usually that is behind LSC in timing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> ML were you in the canals when you caught the LMB? Personally I think most of the smallies have come and gone already, but who knows I am having a tough time figuring out what is going on right now. I know they spawn in waves and at different times, but I caught some spawned out SMB this weekend in Erie and usually that is behind LSC in timing.


1 in a canal..all our lmb and smalljaws came outa weed beds 100 yards out....to the left of the dnr ramps...


----------



## Bassthumb

Interesting, were the LMB spawned out?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Interesting, were the LMB spawned out?


Some had bloody tails.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## NewbreedFishing




----------



## NewbreedFishing

We have been hoping around Michigan finding small pots of gold. Definitely ready for the mile roads area to load up so I don't have to cast as much 

Absolutely beautiful weather. Something is going to break loose tomorrow. I can feel it!


----------



## Bassthumb

Awesome! Keep after them!


----------



## polebender

Great job guys! Some great looking fish there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man...I'm heading back in 3 weeks...save me and my grandson a few !!


----------



## stanimals2

I am with you bearcat, we didn't catch chit either, There were 11 of us and we probably didn't catch 25-30 fish total in 3 days of hard fishing. I know the group in the room beside us said they were tearing them up but the were bed fishing, and to each their own but we don't do that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

stanimals2 said:


> I am with you bearcat, we didn't catch chit either, There were 11 of us and we probably didn't catch 25-30 fish total in 3 days of hard fishing. I know the group in the room beside us said they were tearing them up but the were bed fishing, and to each their own but we don't do that.


WE didn't bed fish and between 3 on Saturday we got 147...lmb. smb. Pike. Rock bass. 60 lmb. Gooduns


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mitch.....How'd ya do ? Did they break?


----------



## stanimals2

Saugeye Tom said:


> WE didn't bed fish and between 3 on Saturday we got 147...lmb. smb. Pike. Rock bass. 60 lmb. Gooduns


That's great Tom,, we fished Sun-Tues. and it flat sucked for all of us. Threw everything I had at them in every color I had, tubes, jerks, cranks, drop shots, spinners. Man it was frustrating we fished everything from the mile roads all the way to the Detroit river. Worst trip there in the last 5 years and the first time I ever remember that slimy moss crap on the bottom, that made it hard to drag a jig or tube, when did that start ? I did learn a new technic the last day as we were leaving, I had never seen a drop shot tube before. The guys beside us that were killin em were using a small tube on a drop shot rig when they were targeting beds.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

stanimals2 said:


> That's great Tom,, we fished Sun-Tues. and it flat sucked for all of us. Threw everything I had at them in every color I had, tubes, jerks, cranks, drop shots, spinners. Man it was frustrating we fished everything from the mile roads all the way to the Detroit river. Worst trip there in the last 5 years and the first time I ever remember that slimy moss crap on the bottom, that made it hard to drag a jig or tube, when did that start ? I did learn a new technic the last day as we were leaving, I had never seen a drop shot tube before. The guys beside us that were killin em were using a small tube on a drop shot rig when they were targeting beds.


We threw fat alberts thurs n fri. Sat started with them then went to tubes. 1/8 oz 4 inch....and drop shots. Sunday we left and our partner stayed. He said it was the worst he's seen in 30 years. He's going back monday n Tuesday


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Zoom fat alberts














on the right 5 inch twisters. The one on the left is a kalin.....it worked a bit too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Chartreuse pepper


----------



## bassin420

Nice fish Mitch!


----------



## legendaryyaj

Got off the lake at noon today and the wind was just starting to get bad. 

First time to LSC and it must be off because I'm not impressed. Tried to dropshot but so many weeds that it was pointless. Only caught the smallies in water deeper than 8' and anything shallower than that was all largemouth. Biggest went 3.81. Nothing impressive. Not sure if I'll ever be back.


----------



## Bearcat

^^^^ I wouldn't give up so easily. I have been fishing up there for the last 15 yrs. Some days are a bust but some days are so good, you never want to leave. LSC can be SM fishing paradise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legendaryyaj

Bearcat said:


> ^^^^ I wouldn't give up so easily. I have been fishing up there for the last 15 yrs. Some days are a bust but some days are so good, you never want to leave. LSC can be SM fishing paradise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't doubt that LSC produces. I'm sure it does but I have my areas that I fish that produce. In fact, after my disappointment at LSC, I drove 6 hrs to my go to spring spot and it's on fire. LSC is too big for me to fish productively because I am out of kayak.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have a neighbor up there now...I'll post how he did soon. Heading back up I 3 weeks


----------



## scrib

Just got back from my first trip to St Clair. Took about 1/2 day to figure them out, then it was lights out. 255 smallmouth in 3 1/2 days of fishing. Unbelievable number of solid 3 pound+ fish. Drop shot in 3-9 ft. of water in the mile roads area. Many fish still on beds, not sure how long they'll be there with the water warming so quickly now. That lake is ridiculous. We'll be back.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Here's my video contribution.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

legendaryyaj said:


> Here's my video contribution.


Huh?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

38 yesterday .....36 today ...windy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Friends up there now ......working hard for the fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

scrib said:


> Just got back from my first trip to St Clair. Took about 1/2 day to figure them out, then it was lights out. 255 smallmouth in 3 1/2 days of fishing. Unbelievable number of solid 3 pound+ fish. Drop shot in 3-9 ft. of water in the mile roads area. Many fish still on beds, not sure how long they'll be there with the water warming so quickly now. That lake is ridiculous. We'll be back.


10 mile?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ok. 1st thru 8th is over let's track now till the end of the month!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

We are still beating up the beds. Averaging 4lbrs the past few days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> We are still beating up the beds. Averaging 4lbrs the past few days.


Killin me smalls. ..I mean mitch...when ya coming back?


----------



## Bassthumb

Good looking fish!


----------



## Ruminator

Beautiful fish Mitch!


----------



## ML1187

Way to go NewBreed... those some hogs!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Probably leaving this Sat. Or Sunday. Fish are in all zones, as they have been the past two weeks. The biggest fish for us, have been pulled off of nest or dark spots in 3-6'.
Had another great day today, and did a lot of running and gunning to stay on active bitters. I am about ready for a vacation after doing this for 15 days. We have been all over the lake. East-West, North-South and the smallies are munchin. We also had a few great pike days in the backwaters. Fishing alot of jerks, Erie Darters, Finesse worms, Spinnerbaits and various swimbaits. We've broken 3 rods so far and lost numerous lures to musky.


----------



## polebender

Great job! You guys are definitely killing it! Would you have ever thought you'd need a vacation from fishing! Lol! LSC in the spring rules!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anyone up from now till the end of june?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom, I have some fellow OGF friends up @ Harsens Island this week. 
Starting off slow because of the wind/rain. I doubt they make over to fish the mile rds area but will let you know what I hear.




Saugeye Tom said:


> Anyone up from now till the end of june?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom, I have some fellow OGF friends up @ Harsens Island this week.
> Starting off slow because of the wind/rain. I doubt they make over to fish the mile rds area but will let you know what I hear.


Thanks Mitch. Ruminator may go this time with us


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anyone there this week?


----------



## bman

Heading there Sunday. Fishing Sunday-tues for bass and white bass. Can't wait!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman said:


> Heading there Sunday. Fishing Sunday-tues for bass and white bass. Can't wait!


Please report!!! Going in 2 weeks....I'm hearing the 400 club and miles roads......


----------



## bman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Please report!!! Going in 2 weeks....I'm hearing the 400 club and miles roads......


I don't usually fish up north. I tend to fish the d-River and the areas south of 9 mile launch. I usually launch at either St Jean (d-River) or 9 mile depending on the wind forecast. But I will post a report.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman said:


> I don't usually fish up north. I tend to fish the d-River and the areas south of 9 mile launch. I usually launch at either St Jean (d-River) or 9 mile depending on the wind forecast. But I will post a report.


Thx...did well north 3 weeks ago


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx...did well north 3 weeks ago


Oh so patiently waiting........buddy is fishing the national guard tourney in 10 days...


----------



## bman

Wind sucked today. Made it really difficult to dropshot the areas I like to fish. We spent half our day in d-River playing with tons of 12-16" largemouth on plastics. My son seems to have a shaky head down, which is awesome. We probably ended up with 25 smallies and similar numbers for largemouths. We got several 3s but no hogs. Did lose one about 4. Dropshot, traps for the smallies. Sure hope the wind lays down a bit for tomorrow. Will make it much easier to fish!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ok..been 3 days...let's hear it....


----------



## bman

Sorry...re entry day at work was rough. The wind sucked on Sunday and wasn't awesome on Tuesday either. But it was great for most of the day on Monday, and no surprise we had our best overall day that day. It was one of those days where I lost count how many smallies we caught. Simply awesome. And the best thing was my son caught a bunch plus had one of the biggest of the day. Loads and loads of 2 to 3lb smallies plus 8-9 between 3 and 4 but none over 4lbs. One bonus Muskie that are my dropshot as I reeled it in which was fun on light tackle. Dropshot caught by far the most fish. Most were males likely guarding fry since many nests didn't have smallies camped on then but they were nearby. Sight fished a few but most were caught blind casting towards or across rock bars in 4-8 Fow. Bigger females were caught mostly using Swimbaits, spinnerbaits and traps. Slower bite but it without a doubt produced most of the bigger fish we caught, and those were mostly spawned out females. If I had to guess, the spawn is winding down with many in post spawn and a fair number guarding fry. 

Tuesday, the winds returned but so did the clouds, which made for a pretty good bite using fast baits as mentioned above. Also bigger average fish. We still dropshotted some fish but I made my mind up that since I had the smallest big fish between the three of us that I would throw Swimbaits and spinnerbaits most of the day. Paid off with several fish between 3-4 lbs and a big fish that went 4lbs 10oz. We fished until about 4pm and I think we had around 35 smallies. 

When are you going? Remember, I fished south east LSC.


----------



## bman

Some photos of the weekend.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman said:


> Sorry...re entry day at work was rough. The wind sucked on Sunday and wasn't awesome on Tuesday either. But it was great for most of the day on Monday, and no surprise we had our best overall day that day. It was one of those days where I lost count how many smallies we caught. Simply awesome. And the best thing was my son caught a bunch plus had one of the biggest of the day. Loads and loads of 2 to 3lb smallies plus 8-9 between 3 and 4 but none over 4lbs. One bonus Muskie that are my dropshot as I reeled it in which was fun on light tackle. Dropshot caught by far the most fish. Most were males likely guarding fry since many nests didn't have smallies camped on then but they were nearby. Sight fished a few but most were caught blind casting towards or across rock bars in 4-8 Fow. Bigger females were caught mostly using Swimbaits, spinnerbaits and traps. Slower bite but it without a doubt produced most of the bigger fish we caught, and those were mostly spawned out females. If I had to guess, the spawn is winding down with many in post spawn and a fair number guarding fry.
> 
> Tuesday, the winds returned but so did the clouds, which made for a pretty good bite using fast baits as mentioned above. Also bigger average fish. We still dropshotted some fish but I made my mind up that since I had the smallest big fish between the three of us that I would throw Swimbaits and spinnerbaits most of the day. Paid off with several fish between 3-4 lbs and a big fish that went 4lbs 10oz. We fished until about 4pm and I think we had around 35 smallies.
> 
> When are you going? Remember, I fished south east LSC.


Thx for the update...I'll be there on the 23rd thru the 26th...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman said:


> View attachment 212342
> View attachment 212343
> View attachment 212344
> View attachment 212345
> 
> Some photos of the weekend.


Man yur boy did well!!!


----------



## bman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx for the update...I'll be there on the 23rd thru the 26th...


Good luck!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman said:


> Good luck!


Thanh. I'll post...


----------



## bman007

planning a trip mid august , any advice on baits or locations to not miss as far as spots?


----------



## island troller

Where and what are you fishing for. I will be there around the same time for Musky in the Harsen island area.
We go every year.


----------



## bman007

renting a cabin up in anchor bay, smallmouth , walleye, or pike.....whatever bites really, love to catch some big hog smallies though.
be 2 boats 5 guys, never been on water there, but heard many good things


----------



## bman

Drop shot on spinning tackle 8lb line. Drop shot natural colored worms but don't be afraid to also try some crazy colors like some of the Roboworm brand. If it's too windy/wavy for drop shotting, pick up your fav spinnerbait or rattletrap style bait and start chunking it over big flats in 5-10 fow. You will get bit this way, no doubt. Also don't forget about throwin some Swimbaits in the same windy/wavy conditions.


----------



## bman007

How about tubes???
Stocking up on rattle traps, but best colors you feel work?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Here we go....I'm no pro on the lake but.......drop shot n wacky worms were the best on my late June trip. May Flys and midges were heavy. They call something. ..fish flys....bad too. In may killed em .....147 for 3 guys...multi species


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Late June pics


----------



## beaver

Watermelon red flake tubes with chartreuse tails always produced well for me up there. The plain old silver trap was my best producing lipless.


----------



## bman007

curious as well, how big a boat is too big, I have a fisherman 210 hardtop, but taking bass boat as well...........is fisherman to big to hit good smally depths with?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saw 10 foot jons and yaks , up to 40 footers both times this year fisherman is perfect


----------



## Bearcat

bman007 said:


> curious as well, how big a boat is too big, I have a fisherman 210 hardtop, but taking bass boat as well...........is fisherman to big to hit good smally depths with?


This past May, my buddy and I fished out of my 26' Crownline open bow boat. No problems, I just needed to watch out for 5' or less water. It was all we had to get on the water so why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow-man

Bearcat said:


> This past May, my buddy and I fished out of my 26' Crownline open bow boat. No problems, I just needed to watch out for 5' or less water. It was all we had to get on the water so why not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow-man

Any recent updates? Headed up tomorrow, fishing out of the Northwest portion of the lake, Anchor Bay.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bow-man said:


> Any recent updates? Headed up tomorrow, fishing out of the Northwest portion of the lake, Anchor Bay.


Tt a buddy up this weekend. ...10 t0 12 foot....deep...dropshot and tubes sherif channel...out 100 yards...buoy 5 and 6


----------



## Bow-man

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tt a buddy up this weekend. ...10 t0 12 foot....deep...dropshot and tubes sherif channel...out 100 yards...buoy 5 and 6



Thanks!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bow-man said:


> Thanks!!


He said the deeper water near the channel


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bow-man said:


> Thanks!!


Wecm


----------



## bman007

2 weeks and 2 days....................cant wait, anybody been there recently? any info VERY APPRECIATED


----------



## Bow-man

bman007 said:


> 2 weeks and 2 days....................cant wait, anybody been there recently? any info VERY APPRECIATED


I was there 2 weeks ago and fishing was very tough. Smallmouth were very scattered. Walleye were running small 10-12". Perch were smaller, 5-7" and water was very hot.


----------



## bman007

hoping for better report!
guess we ll be fishing deeper water.....................................


----------



## Bow-man

bman007 said:


> hoping for better report!
> guess we ll be fishing deeper water.....................................


We did the best in the North channel drifting in the current in deep water.


----------



## bman007

Trip got postponed till first of October, what to expect????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman007 said:


> Trip got postponed till first of October, what to expect????


My guess would be ....moving shallow to put the feed bag on....


----------



## polebender

bman007 said:


> Trip got postponed till first of October, what to expect????


You'll be dealing with the duck hunters then! So beware! They don't take too kindly to fishermen when they are hunting! I know from experience! Lol!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fish will be concentrated mostly in channels and the rivers in October. Harder to find but packed up in tight schools.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fish will be concentrated mostly in channels and the rivers in October. Harder to find but packed up in tight schools.


We're gonna go up the 24th thru the 28th of may in 17.


----------



## bman007

figured in October, big smallies, musky and pike be putting feed bag on for winter....................


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman007 said:


> figured in October, big smallies, musky and pike be putting feed bag on for winter....................


Yup...I think so too..never done that time frame though


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I think I am changing my dates to MAY 12th-26th next year.


----------



## beaver

polebender said:


> You'll be dealing with the duck hunters then! So beware! They don't take too kindly to fishermen when they are hunting! I know from experience! Lol!


Because it seems as though most fishermen can't comprehend how to give them their space. I'm a fisherman, and a duck hunter. I hate hunting public in October because of fishermen. I can't tell you how many times I've had guys close enough to have the nerve to ask if I'm doing any good. If you're close enough to make small talk, you're too close.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

W


NewbreedFishing said:


> I think I am changing my dates to MAY 12th-26th next year.


We will be there the 24th thru the 28th...already reserved a room or 3


----------



## Saugeye Tom

beaver said:


> Because it seems as though most fishermen can't comprehend how to give them their space. I'm a fisherman, and a duck hunter. I hate hunting public in October because of fishermen. I can't tell you how many times I've had guys close enough to have the nerve to ask if I'm doing any good. If you're close enough to make small talk, you're too close.


I usally cut a wide bearth for hunters...don't wanna be in pellet range


----------



## beaver

I do too when I'm fishing instead of hunting, but unfortunately there are a lot of people who don't have the common sense to do so. Guys cruising by aren't a big deal usually. It's the ones who anchor right outside the spread or even troll through it while fishing that will make you question if the jail time is really worth it...

I actually had some jack wagon get mad at me because he fouled his prop up by tangling it in my decoy line. That's like getting mad at a home owner because you cut yourself breaking into their window.


----------



## polebender

beaver said:


> Because it seems as though most fishermen can't comprehend how to give them their space. I'm a fisherman, and a duck hunter. I hate hunting public in October because of fishermen. I can't tell you how many times I've had guys close enough to have the nerve to ask if I'm doing any good. If you're close enough to make small talk, you're too close.


Yea, I respect everyone's rights while out on the water. We were out in the middle of the lake fishing a weedline. I guess they thought our presence was enough to keep the ducks from coming in close enough to them. We did get some choice words by the hunters as we were traveling out to the area we fished! Lol! We were told by the owner of one of the local fishing stores that hunting is a bigger enterprise than the fishing is there. We never went back again during hunting season.


----------



## PapawSmith

polebender said:


> You'll be dealing with the duck hunters then! So beware! They don't take too kindly to fishermen when they are hunting! I know from experience! Lol!


Plenty of water up there that will be holding fish and not hunters, but you should always be conscience of their efforts as they are much more limited in areas to hunt than we are to fish. About the only really good area that you just cant get to into during hunting season id the Canadian Indian Res.


----------



## jpbasspro

I'm headed there mid October. I'll let you all know how we fair. We are staying up in the Algonac area. Hopefully the smallies cooperate!!


----------



## bman007

less than two weeks now, super excited to say the least....................any up to date reports?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman007 said:


> less than two weeks now, super excited to say the least....................any up to date reports?


Check JUSTIN CLARK on you tube. Subscribe to his weekly reports. You'll love it


----------



## bman007

3 days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tell me somebody has updated report?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Justin clark put one on YouTube 3 days ago. He lives on the lake....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Please let us know how ya do bman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jpbasspro said:


> I'm headed there mid October. I'll let you all know how we fair. We are staying up in the Algonac area. Hopefully the smallies cooperate!!


I love the algonac area,and that hole river! Not sure how good the river is in October. But Id take that river in August/September all day long over the lake anytime of year. Not normally the numbers you get on the lake but the average size anfight of the fish is amazing.
You can target smaliies from 5fow out to 35 few! As your drifting tubes you will here what sounds like a body being dumped into the river. Its giant muskies breaching. I've seen 55"+ fish rocket completely out of the water. Its not uncommon for this to happen 10/12 times a day.
UN-real! 
Id have to say the St.Clair river is probably my favorite place of all time to be. 
Oh an the walleye fishing has gotten better for numbers the last 4/5 years to. Not any monsters but plenty of eaters


----------



## jpbasspro

Saugeyefisher said:


> I love the algonac area,and that hole river! Not sure how good the river is in October. But Id take that river in August/September all day long over the lake anytime of year. Not normally the numbers you get on the lake but the average size anfight of the fish is amazing.
> You can target smaliies from 5fow out to 35 few! As your drifting tubes you will here what sounds like a body being dumped into the river. Its giant muskies breaching. I've seen 55"+ fish rocket completely out of the water. Its not uncommon for this to happen 10/12 times a day.
> UN-real!
> Id have to say the St.Clair river is probably my favorite place of all time to be.
> Oh an the walleye fishing has gotten better for numbers the last 4/5 years to. Not any monsters but plenty of eaters


Thanks Saugeyefisher!! You absolutely have me pumped now!! I'll definitely let you all know how we do up there!


----------



## bman007

Anybody up here wanna give up some info.........fished this morning thrower cranks, tubes, crawlers, craws......NOTHING????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Try drop shot wacky worms.....gotta find em man...once you do.......it's on


----------



## bman007

Tried that, NOTTA, cold front, weather change........... BAD TIMING


----------



## Bassthumb

They are shallow now, try either river mouth. There was a 7lbs 11oz weighed in at a tournament yesterday. 29 pound sack won it. I'd start with white swimbaits then go to tubes and craws.


----------



## Bassthumb

You could not ask for two more perfect days than yesterday and today. This cold front turns them on, go to the river mouth. I caught 100+ yesterday near the river in Erie. It will be the same on St Clair.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well b man..How'd it go


----------



## bman007

one 24" walleye off thew bank at night, a small pike, 2 10" largemouth, water temp had plummeted right before we got there, puts lots of miles on boat to no avail..................im figuring spring is the time..............we marked a ton of fish


----------



## jpbasspro

bman007 said:


> one 24" walleye off thew bank at night, a small pike, 2 10" largemouth, water temp had plummeted right before we got there, puts lots of miles on boat to no avail..................im figuring spring is the time..............we marked a ton of fish


We had similar results! We tried north channel entrance/grassy island, anchor bay, middle channel entrance and upstream. Zero smallies! None. We fished 10-11 hrs each day. The wind really pushed us around with a stiff southern wind everyday. I only managed 2 largemouth out of the canals and my dad picked up a few very sizable white bass jigging the middle channel. We just couldn't find them. Are they that concentrated at this time of year? Water temp steady at 58. We tried spinnerbaits, tubes, drop shot, traps, jerks, cranks, and everything we could to find a bite. Nada. It sure is a beautiful lake though and precious time spent with my father!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> You could not ask for two more perfect days than yesterday and today. This cold front turns them on, go to the river mouth. I caught 100+ yesterday near the river in Erie. It will be the same on St Clair.


Just reserved a cabin in Fairhaven for may 22nd to the 27th....anyone familiar with that area? I know where to fish on the west side but not familiar with the ne side....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

6 1/2 months....ugh


----------



## TIC

Guys,

You're doing it wrong! You gotta go in November........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TIC said:


> Guys,
> 
> You're doing it wrong! You gotta go in November........
> 
> View attachment 224092
> View attachment 224093
> View attachment 224094
> View attachment 224095
> View attachment 224096
> View attachment 224097
> View attachment 224098
> View attachment 224099


DANG!! give us the low down man!!!


----------



## TIC

ST,

My buddy Art Furguson, in the red Mercury Pro Team Sweatshirt, is a guide, so I can't give up his secrets. I'll just say we fished down South, near Detroit, and also over in Windsor. Caught good numbers of fish in both areas. I think every fish was caught in about 5-6 FOW. Most on tubes, a few on crankbaits and maybe one or two on a bladebait.

We caught 56 smallies. I had a 6lb, 5lb and a 4lb.12oz. We also had another 4-12. We ended up with 20 over 4 lbs.

We had a similar, but slightly better, day on Nov. 2nd last year. That day we caught 62, a 6lb.2oz and a few more over 5 lbs.

I've really enjoyed my 2 November excursions to LSC. Two of my best fishing days every and a great way to end the season for me.

BTW, my buddy Art is a great guide if you every want to use one. He's at LSC from April to late November. He's in Florida guiding in the Orlando Area in the winter. We've had great fun with him down there too.

Happy Thanksgiving to all and good luck out there.

Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TIC said:


> ST,
> 
> My buddy Art Furguson, in the red Mercury Pro Team Sweatshirt, is a guide, so I can't give up his secrets. I'll just say we fished down South, near Detroit, and also over in Windsor. Caught good numbers of fish in both areas. I think every fish was caught in about 5-6 FOW. Most on tubes, a few on crankbaits and maybe one or two on a bladebait.
> 
> We caught 56 smallies. I had a 6lb, 5lb and a 4lb.12oz. We also had another 4-12. We ended up with 20 over 4 lbs.
> 
> We had a similar, but slightly better, day on Nov. 2nd last year. That day we caught 62, a 6lb.2oz and a few more over 5 lbs.
> 
> I've really enjoyed my 2 November excursions to LSC. Two of my best fishing days every and a great way to end the season for me.
> 
> BTW, my buddy Art is a great guide if you every want to use one. He's at LSC from April to late November. He's in Florida guiding in the Orlando Area in the winter. We've had great fun with him down there too.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all and good luck out there.
> 
> Tom


Tom, thx....really wasn't looking for the spots..just the baits and depth etc. ya just have to find and follow!!! I can only make 2 trips a year so I think I'll save 1 for next fall. Thanks for the reply and if I get stuck in a slump next may....I have a guide I can call!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TIC said:


> ST,
> 
> My buddy Art Furguson, in the red Mercury Pro Team Sweatshirt, is a guide, so I can't give up his secrets. I'll just say we fished down South, near Detroit, and also over in Windsor. Caught good numbers of fish in both areas. I think every fish was caught in about 5-6 FOW. Most on tubes, a few on crankbaits and maybe one or two on a bladebait.
> 
> We caught 56 smallies. I had a 6lb, 5lb and a 4lb.12oz. We also had another 4-12. We ended up with 20 over 4 lbs.
> 
> We had a similar, but slightly better, day on Nov. 2nd last year. That day we caught 62, a 6lb.2oz and a few more over 5 lbs.
> 
> I've really enjoyed my 2 November excursions to LSC. Two of my best fishing days every and a great way to end the season for me.
> 
> BTW, my buddy Art is a great guide if you every want to use one. He's at LSC from April to late November. He's in Florida guiding in the Orlando Area in the winter. We've had great fun with him down there too.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all and good luck out there.
> 
> Tom


PM ART'S#?


----------



## TIC

ST,

I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM. Don't want to leave Art's info here, but it's on the homepage of his Art of Fishing website - www.artoffishing.com. I think my buddy Scott and I are in some of the gallery photos and videos too. We've had many good days with Art up on LSC. I will have to say that this summer was not very good for us up there. I think we had 3 summer day trips and didn't catch much.

I've never been able to make it up in the spring. We're hoping to make it this coming year.

Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TIC said:


> ST,
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM. Don't want to leave Art's info here, but it's on the homepage of his Art of Fishing website - www.artoffishing.com. I think my buddy Scott and I are in some of the gallery photos and videos too. We've had many good days with Art up on LSC. I will have to say that this summer was not very good for us up there. I think we had 3 summer day trips and didn't catch much.
> 
> I've never been able to make it up in the spring. We're hoping to make it this coming year.
> 
> Tom


Thanks got it....summer was ok but not near as good as spring. 80 fish days are somewhat common if you find the schools..largemouth and smallies but it's hard to keep pike and muskie off. lost alot of baits last spring


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Getting closer......


----------



## fishmeister

Friend and I are going up this year for the first time. May 24-26. Very excited about this.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Friend and I are going up this year for the first time. May 24-26. Very excited about this.


Well will be there may 22 thru may 28 anchor bay...


----------



## bman

You guys are getting me pumped up to visit LSC again this year! Probably try to hit it twice-early June and late summer/early fall.


----------



## 9Left

yea buddy!! lookin forward to it Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coming on [email protected]@@


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well will be there may 22 thru may 28 anchor bay...


We don't have a hotel room yet, but going out around 15mile, MtClemens/Roseville area. I suppose I should get on that hotel reservation thing.....


----------



## fishmeister

Any suggestion where to get a good lake map? My cheapo unit wont support a chip for that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Any suggestion where to get a good lake map? My cheapo unit wont support a chip for that.


They carry a plastic map at fisherman's headquarters here in daytin...12.50...called hot spots. I'll see if they have them online....contour!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Any suggestion where to get a good lake map? My cheapo unit wont support a chip for that.


Google fishing hot spots maps. The site is named the same.......all you need


----------



## NewbreedFishing

A little early to be foaming at the mouth already  
My dates are May19-June5th.
Staying in Swan Creek and fishing from Saginaw Bay to Detroit River.




  








20160509_081149




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








IMG_6150




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








IMG956537 (1)




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> A little early to be foaming at the mouth already
> My dates are May19-June5th.
> Staying in Swan Creek and fishing from Saginaw Bay to Detroit River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160509_081149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG956537 (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016


A little drool ok?


----------



## Just Fishin'

This thread is terrible for me to read right now.. cabin fever is bad this year due to recently getting a boat and accessorizing it all winter so far! 

LSC is definitely going to be one of my trips this year. Good luck to all that make it up that way and keep us posted on how you all do!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just Fishin' said:


> This thread is terrible for me to read right now.. cabin fever is bad this year due to recently getting a boat and accessorizing it all winter so far!
> 
> LSC is definitely going to be one of my trips this year. Good luck to all that make it up that way and keep us posted on how you all do!


I sit in my boat in the garage....holding a rod


----------



## Just Fishin'

Saugeye Tom said:


> I sit in my boat in the garage....holding a rod


I'm just going to assume you're talking about a fishing rod


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well yes,,,


----------



## Just Fishin'

Saugeye Tom said:


> well yes,,,


Haha sorry I think cabin fever is getting to me!

Any of you guys target muskies much up there, or are they just a bonus fish while bass fishing? I've seen pics of some monsters up there and would like to try it myself.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Target them. I always do for a short time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

time is coming fast mr fastwater!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> time is coming fast mr fastwater!!!!!


Late to the game 
Yes it is. And can't wait. 
Been gathering gear and getting boat ready. Will be pulling trailer wheels and doing bearings and seals probably next week. 
So excited that if there was heat in the garage I would most likely be sleeping in the boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oh my creeping up now Fastwater.......New breed.......9 left......flannel carp.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh my creeping up now Fastwater.......New breed.......9 left......flannel carp.....


Yep...went looking for a few things today. 
Getting my LSC kit together.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

somehow i knew youd spot it as soon as i resurected it


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> somehow i knew youd spot it as soon as i resurected it


Excited as a kid getting ready to go on his first date.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

They don't break !! 11.99 for 25


----------



## 1more

ST what the heck are those?


----------



## Bearcat

Saugeye Tom said:


> Target them. I always do for a short time.


Just an FYI- illegal to target Musky in LSC before June 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bearcat said:


> Just an FYI- illegal to target Musky in LSC before June 1.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup...but you can't keep em off your baits


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The boat went to eagle creek marine thursday. New bearings , tires, impeller kit, 3 batteries, Spark plugs. lower unit service and a weak shifter linkage being replaced. LOOK OUT LAKE ST CLAIR!!!, Hope i have gas money and rent money left over. Any gusses on what all that will cost me? 115 merc 2 stroke and single axle trailer


----------



## fishmeister

I know, I know. Having my trailer rebuilt next week: extended by 1.5 ft, four 10ft bunks installed, rollers removed, new tail lights.
St Clair will make it all better...


----------



## Spike Dog

Saugeye Tom an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure! Good call getting your boat dialed in in advance of your trip.
Years ago I was up at the ramp in St Claire Shores with my brother and my dad with my dad's old bass tracker. Well, my dad's ignition switch didn't want to turn over the Mercury for some reason... we were scrambling around trying to figure out the problem when some guy rolled up and asked us "what's up." He climbed under the dash and diagnosed a loose wire with a quickness. He buttoned us up and the Merc fired right up. We gave him a $20 spot and he pocketed it and rolled out on his way like "no problem man". Then we asked ourselves, did that guy even work here?? The answer was no. He was just really familiar with hot wiring vehicles! LOL nice guy though


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> I know, I know. Having my trailer rebuilt next week: extended by 1.5 ft, four 10ft bunks installed, rollers removed, new tail lights.
> St Clair will make it all better...


Glad to see you're getting her redone fishmeister. Didn't know you fished St Clair.

Headed up the same time as Saugeye Tom this year in May for my first time and have been wearing Tom out about everything under the sun about fishing there. Want to thank Tom for his patience with me, the help he has given me and answering all my many questions. Since this will be my first trip there, He's surely made the 'learning curve' much easier with freely sharing his vast knowledge enabling me to get the right baits, line, gear etc. together prior to making the trip. Trip would surely be much harder, and I'm sure much less enjoyable if I would have to go up there and learn all this info as I went.
Again, thank you Tom.

Hope to see you there fishmeister.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Glad to see you're getting her redone fishmeister. Didn't know you fished St Clair.
> 
> Headed up the same time as Saugeye Tom this year in May for my first time and have been wearing Tom out about everything under the sun about fishing there. Want to thank Tom for his patience with me, the help he has given me and answering all my many questions. Since this will be my first trip there, He's surely made the 'learning curve' much easier with freely sharing his vast knowledge enabling me to get the right baits, line, gear etc. together prior to making the trip. Trip would surely be much harder, and I'm sure much less enjoyable if I would have to go up there and learn all this info as I went.
> Again, thank you Tom.
> 
> Hope to see you there fishmeister.


Who is this????


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this????


This is the guy that has to come out of retirement cause of the LSC fishing gear you've MADE me buy. 

Warning: to those that don't know Tom, he is the guy that every time I talk to him I end up buying more fishing tackle. There's not a Wally World in a 75square mile area with any Zoom lures left. I went ahead and bought stock in Zoom just to try and recoup some of my $.  But I can't lie...it's been fun...
I may have to hitchhike back from LSC cause I've spent all my retirement $ but I sure am gonna have a good time while I'm there.

I'm guessing the price of repairs to the boat to be $1.298.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> This is the guy that has to come out of retirement cause of the LSC fishing gear you've MADE me buy.
> 
> Warning: to those that don't know Tom, he is the guy that every time I talk to him I end up buying more fishing tackle. There's not a Wally World in a 75square mile area with any Zoom lures left. I went ahead and bought stock in Zoom just to try and recoup some of my $.  But I can't lie...it's been fun...
> I may have to hitchhike back from LSC cause I've spent all my retirement $ but I sure am gonna have a good time while I'm there.
> 
> I'm guessing the price of repairs to the boat to be $1.298.


Im hopeing 900 or less....and ill give you a ride back.......


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Im hopeing 900 or less....and ill give you a ride back.......


That's great about the ride home...and thank you.
We will have to figure out a way to pull your boat and my trailer full of Zoom lures and new gear. I used to drive a truck but have never pulled 'doubles' before.


----------



## ML1187

fastwater said:


> Glad to see you're getting her redone fishmeister. Didn't know you fished St Clair.
> 
> Headed up the same time as Saugeye Tom this year in May for my first time and have been wearing Tom out about everything under the sun about fishing there. Want to thank Tom for his patience with me, the help he has given me and answering all my many questions. Since this will be my first trip there, He's surely made the 'learning curve' much easier with freely sharing his vast knowledge enabling me to get the right baits, line, gear etc. together prior to making the trip. Trip would surely be much harder, and I'm sure much less enjoyable if I would have to go up there and learn all this info as I went.
> Again, thank you Tom.
> 
> Hope to see you there fishmeister.


Make sure Tom gives credit where credit is due ... anything he told you about light weight tubes and dragging them over the grass came from yours truly ...


----------



## fastwater

ML1187 said:


> Make sure Tom gives credit where credit is due ... anything he told you about light weight tubes and dragging them over the grass came from yours truly ...


Hmmm...he has never mentioned you one time. 
Wait...I lied...he did tell me that he had to show you how to catch a Northern. 
Are you going the last of May?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Make sure Tom gives credit where credit is due ... anything he told you about light weight tubes and dragging them over the grass came from yours truly ...


HUH who is this??? Man Matt I wish you were going


----------



## fastwater

Matt, I figured he would respond by saying he doesn't know either of us.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I calculated 1,350.oo for all of those services/parts.
About the price of 2 new top line baitcasting combos 

Almost at the 2month and counting mark.
Get those WhopperPloppers ready to soar






Saugeye Tom said:


> Im hopeing 900 or less....and ill give you a ride back.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gee thanks for the good news......Never used a plopper....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gee thanks for the good news......Never used a plopper....


Don't tell me I gotta go buy some ploppers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Don't tell me I gotta go buy some ploppers.


It's probably a trick


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's probably a trick


A trick???
Whew...was getting ready to go give blood so I could get some ploppers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> A trick???
> Whew...was getting ready to go give blood so I could get some ploppers.


Plasma pays better


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Plasma pays better


Will have to wait till I heal up from kidney surgery to donate blood/plasma.
Had to give up a kidney to pay for new LSC fishing tackle.


----------



## Bassthumb

2-3 weeks and it's going to be game on!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater is besides himself


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater is besides himself


Unfortunately the sales at my Lemonade stand has slowed way down. May have to hitch hike to LSC.
Test drove my latest required LSC purchase...
...and it was cold.
These will go good with my cowboy boot sandals:


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> Will have to wait till I heal up from kidney surgery to donate blood/plasma.
> Had to give up a kidney to pay for new LSC fishing tackle.


fastwater, be very careful with the LSC' knia virus. Patients have been known to re-laps shortly after remission. Usually the patient is found passed out in a local marina, tackle shop, or bait store. It's been known to rear its head with a vengeance. The therapy program usually starts with light doses of either Crappie, or Gill fishing before you graduate to the larger areas.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> fastwater, be very careful with the LSC' knia virus. Patients have been known to re-laps shortly after remission. Usually the patient is found passed out in a local marina, tackle shop, or bait store. It's been known to rear its head with a vengeance. The therapy program usually starts with light doses of either Crappie, or Gill fishing before you graduate to the larger areas.


 That means I will have to get some lighter panfish tackle as well!
Hmmm...if you guys see a guy hanging out around one of the marinas up there pulling a wagon, wearing sandal cowboy boots, arm floaties and a sign saying 'will work for tackle' , if you will be so kind to toss me a twister tail or crappie jig, I'll be much indebted to ya.


----------



## Popspastime

Just say "NO" fastwater...Just say "NO"


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Just say "NO" fastwater...Just say "NO"


I believe it may be to late for that Pops.
My infliction has been planted and fueled by a certain friend and OGF LSC 'addict'.
Won't bust him out or say his name but his initials are ST.
Will be meeting him today for lunch at an undisclosed location to further discuss my roll in our upcoming assault/mission on LSC. I have a feeling that nature of this mission will be of the top secret 'off the radar' type.
FWIW, we have been very careful not to send Hillary Clinton any Emails pertaining to this top secret LSC mission.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

These are floaties


----------



## Popspastime

I am so sorry fastwater, I really think the Russians may be hacking your tackle account. There has been talk from the secret-less service that large shipments of tackle paraphernalia and such have left the source and eta is top secret. As you can see in the thread above (caption) this fellow OGF'r otherwise known as ( ##4&^) has already entered stage 4, and as you can see will never return to a normal state, think about what you are doing.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> I am so sorry fastwater, I really think the Russians may be hacking your tackle account. There has been talk from the secret-less service that large shipments of tackle paraphernalia and such have left the source and eta is top secret. As you can see in the thread above (caption) this fellow OGF'r otherwise known as ( ##4&^) has already entered stage 4, and as you can see will never return to a normal state, think about what you are doing.


Yes, this agent suggested the undercover boat I needed to buy.
So naturally, I got it:







....
...even with the arm floaties on, this should be a stealthy setup and I should be able to sneak up on the SM without issue.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 232058
> These are floaties


Should I have bought the ones with butterflies on them???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Should I have bought the ones with butterflies on them???


Tup.....or the lady bugs....just sayin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I can't wait any longer.....JONESIN


----------



## fastwater

I thought the ones with the lady bugs along with the cowboy boot sandals may have been a bit gaudy. The colors did match though.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can't wait any longer.....JONESIN


Me neither!
This is gonna be the longest couple a months in history.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

They work great up there if the lake stays flat mixed with some cloud cover. The evening bite can get savage ....wear a hard hat and motocross goggles.


Oh and....we are at the 2 month mark. May19th will be my first day. Unless...


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> They work great up there if the lake stays flat mixed with some cloud cover. The evening bite can get savage ....wear a hard hat and motocross goggles.
> 
> 
> Oh and....we are at the 2 month mark. May19th will be my first day. Unless...


Have been sitting in the pool on above posted, stealth floatie with arm floaties on practicing netting techniques.

Hard hat and polarized motocross goggles on order....


----------



## Popspastime

But you forgot the boot-sandals,.. now start over.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> But you forgot the boot-sandals,.. now start over.


They are being sent out to have custom flippers put on them.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> They work great up there if the lake stays flat mixed with some cloud cover. The evening bite can get savage ....wear a hard hat and motocross goggles.
> 
> 
> Oh and....we are at the 2 month mark. May19th will be my first day. Unless...


gonna hook up with ya this year. we are in a cabin across anchor at swanveiw


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mitch are you at Swanveiw also ?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

We are in Swancreek/ Fairhaven about 4-5 miles south of you behind Bucks Diner. Looks like OGF will be represented well. Shakedown & Son, Dennis of BoatThings, Maybe Sowbelly101 oh and a special guest to be revealed soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We have fastwater, 9 left, flannelcarp and fish meister I believe....


----------



## Bassthumb

Heading up tomorrow, will report can't wait!


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> Heading up tomorrow, will report can't wait!


Excited for you Bassthumb. Will really be looking forward to your report.
FWIW...I haven't been this pumped anticipating a trip since my 1st trip to FLa. many yrs ago.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Excited for you Bassthumb. Will really be looking forward to your report.
> FWIW...I haven't been this pumped anticipating a trip since my 1st trip to FLa. many yrs ago.


The hype and anticipation is 100% worth it! It amazes me the world class fishery we have so close to home. 
If the smallies are off the largemouth fishing is just as good. Then of coarse the Muskie. The size of the rock bass you will see is amazing. If you run into a school of white bass you can have non stop action all day. But if the smallies are on you can have jus5 as good as action on them when there on.then you got thewalleye an perch. Not nearly as good as Erie for the two but plenty of numbers if you can find them. 
Then up in the scr you can try putting a glob of nite crawlers out an have a lagitamite shot at catching a sturgeon (I'm positive they're in The lake to but seem to be better numbers in the river).
An another thing I've never done up there,but here the crappie/gill bite can really heat up in the channels and and marinas.. 
Hope everyone is safe and has fun!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stacy, You , Jack and Carl just don't know!!! I hope the fish are in. (Smallies) If not, we can target the others. Bluegill fish fry on Friday night??? OGF get together? I think that will be Friday may 26th?????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Heading up tomorrow, will report can't wait!


Tell us how thick the ice is?  Man can't wait for your report!!! Tom


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Was thinking we could all try and meet up saturday of memorial day. Probably be off the water earlier with the weekend invasion


----------



## Bassthumb

Forecast was for high 50s and sw wind. Changed to mid 40s and ripping out of the NE. Worst possible st Clair conditions. Trip cancelled. Next weekend weather permitting. So disappointing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Forecast was for high 50s and sw wind. Changed to mid 40s and ripping out of the NE. Worst possible st Clair conditions. Trip cancelled. Next weekend weather permitting. So disappointing NOOOOOO The weather man is always wrong





Hes wrong


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Was thinking we could all try and meet up saturday of memorial day. Probably be off the water earlier with the weekend invasion


Sounds good let us all know!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Forecast was for high 50s and sw wind. Changed to mid 40s and ripping out of the NE. Worst possible st Clair conditions. Trip cancelled. Next weekend weather permitting. So disappointing.


well are you going??


----------



## Bassthumb

99% for Sunday. As long as the wind doesn't switch to the east. The jerkbait box is throbbing with excitement!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> 99% for Sunday. As long as the wind doesn't switch to the east. The jerkbait box is throbbing with excitement!!
> View attachment 233279


Just tt Justin Clark the walleye and pan fish are hot .....didn't say much about the bass......


----------



## Bassthumb

It was slow, we caught 12. Water was muddy with a SE wind all day. Only about a foot to 18 inches visibility. Everything on tubes, had to be in constant contact with the bottom. Nothing on blades, cranks, jerks. Water was 44 degrees, fish were in 6-8 ft. Fish are def shallow we just had bad water conditions. 5.44 and 4.95 were the two respectable fish. Nothing was under 3lbs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man....better than a kick in the back end any toothy critters?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> It was slow, we caught 12. Water was muddy with a SE wind all day. Only about a foot to 18 inches visibility. Everything on tubes, had to be in constant contact with the bottom. Nothing on blades, cranks, jerks. Water was 44 degrees, fish were in 6-8 ft. Fish are def shallow we just had bad water conditions. 5.44 and 4.95 were the two respectable fish. Nothing was under 3lbs.
> View attachment 233588
> View attachment 233589


selfridge?


----------



## Bassthumb

Nothing with teeth. I did catch a nice perch on a blade. We launched at some marina right next to nine mile tower, can't remember the name. TONS of bass boats out there today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Nothing with teeth. I did catch a nice perch on a blade. We launched at some marina right next to nine mile tower, can't remember the name. TONS of bass boats out there today.


should be on fire in 3 to 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

45 days


----------



## fastwater

You gonna have that new Lund Alaskan ready by then?
Wife took picture the other day as I am packed and ready:


----------



## Bassthumb

Going both days this weekend. Hope this stiff west wind today pushes all that mud out. And hopefully this cold front yesterday didn't shut them down.


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> Going both days this weekend. Hope this stiff west wind today pushes all that mud out. And hopefully this cold front yesterday didn't shut them down.


Was trying a bit ago without success to find a live cam vid. of LSC. Found some up to date still shots of a couple of the marinas and the lake in the background looked muddy. 
Hopefully it will clear for ya.
Enjoyed the last report you gave.
Maybe you could see it in your heart send us another?


----------



## Bassthumb

Tough conditions. SE wind blowing hard all day, muddy water blown back in. We caught 21. 4 were over 5lbs, 8 over 4lbs... the rest three pounders. No bites on moving baits, All on tubes. They won't even eat the blades. Water 2 degrees colder than last weekend...42 degrees. Weather never cooperates.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol cant beat that i caught a 6 pack of Heni


----------



## fastwater

My goodness those are some beautiful SM. Wish there was an 'envy' emoji. Lol!
Thanks for the update and hope the water clears out for you for the remainder of your trip.
Brother sent me a vid. of Huron the other day and it looks like chocolate milk with 3-6'ers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great looking fish bassthumb! An way to catch them in tough conditions! Haha here soon you'll gettem going on the reaction baits!!! 
My favorite has to be the jerk bait bite! I like x-raps #8 an #10! But I like working them in a tad warmer water. For those freight train hits! Man I wish I could get up there this year. I'm gonna try hard!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Tough conditions. SE wind blowing hard all day, muddy water blown back in. We caught 21. 4 were over 5lbs, 8 over 4lbs... the rest three pounders. No bites on moving baits, All on tubes. They won't even eat the blades. Water 2 degrees colder than last weekend...42 degrees. Weather never cooperates.
> View attachment 234085
> View attachment 234086


Well, howd it go today


----------



## Bassthumb

Didn't go. Went inland, lake is trashed. Ripped out of the S all day again. Won't be going the next two weekends most likely. Should be gangbusters anytime now if the water cleans up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Didn't go. Went inland, lake is trashed. Ripped out of the S all day again. Won't be going the next two weekends most likely. Should be gangbusters anytime now if the water cleans up.


UGH hope it settles down soon


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> Didn't go. Went inland, lake is trashed. Ripped out of the S all day again. Won't be going the next two weekends most likely. Should be gangbusters anytime now if the water cleans up.





Saugeye Tom said:


> UGH hope it settles down soon


Hope it does too!


----------



## GT37

Great fish ! And thanks for the updates, We are headed up on the 21st-23rd and will be our first trip ever to St. Clair cant wait and hoping the lake clears up. Any other tips anyone can give a first timer would be appreciated.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> Great fish ! And thanks for the updates, We are headed up on the 21st-23rd and will be our first trip ever to St. Clair cant wait and hoping the lake clears up. Any other tips anyone can give a first timer would be appreciated.


we will be there the 22nd thru the 28th where ya staying and launching?


----------



## Flipalolo3

have a nice trip dude!


----------



## GT37

Saugeye Tom said:


> we will be there the 22nd thru the 28th where ya staying and launching?


We are staying at a hotel in roseville (by st clair shores) and thought we would launch at 9 mile unless anyone has a better option close to that area. Like i said first time there and all our plans are based off internet research.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> We are staying at a hotel in roseville (by st clair shores) and thought we would launch at 9 mile unless anyone has a better option close to that area. Like i said first time there and all our plans are based off internet research.


The stretch from 9 mile to 400 club apts can be really good close in


----------



## GT37

Saugeye Tom said:


> The stretch from 9 mile to 400 club apts can be really good close in


Thanks for the info . I will try and let you know what the conditions are sometime on friday. We plan to leave early and head straight to the lake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> Thanks for the info . I will try and let you know what the conditions are sometime on friday. We plan to leave early and head straight to the lake.


I hope ya do well...pm coming


----------



## fishmeister

GT37 said:


> Great fish ! And thanks for the updates, We are headed up on the 21st-23rd and will be our first trip ever to St. Clair cant wait and hoping the lake clears up. Any other tips anyone can give a first timer would be appreciated.


GT37, are you headed up in April or May? We are going up May 24-26, staying near Roseville too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> GT37, are you headed up in April or May? We are going up May 24-26, staying near Roseville too.


ill be looking for you too


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> ill be looking for you too


For sure Tom. We are getting out of there before the weekend though. I imagine the boat traffic will be a little iffy on the weekend, and my kid is in a baseball tournament so I have to get home for that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> For sure Tom. We are getting out of there before the weekend though. I imagine the boat traffic will be a little iffy on the weekend, and my kid is in a baseball tournament so I have to get home for that.


its really not to bad...it is in the summer


----------



## fishmeister

That's good to know. I'd like to try it in the summer, but will likely steer clear of weekends. Heck, that's what I try to do regardless of the water I'm fishing!


----------



## Bassthumb

St Clair is a totally different fishery in the summer. Spring is much easier


----------



## GT37

fishmeister said:


> GT37, are you headed up in April or May? We are going up May 24-26, staying near Roseville too.


We are headed up in April 21,22,23.


----------



## Bassthumb

GT you have the right timing, if you get the good weather its going to be gangbusters.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> We are headed up in April 21,22,23.


Agreed...keep us posted!!!


----------



## Bassthumb

Standard weekend hurricane in effect. Might try Monday.


----------



## fastwater

Wishing the best for you Bassthumb. 
Thanks for the report.


----------



## GT37

hoping our timing is good, I keep watching the weather and the forecast changes hourly it seems. We have done all the research we can now just need to make it all work. Will send updates.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> hoping our timing is good, I keep watching the weather and the forecast changes hourly it seems. We have done all the research we can now just need to make it all work. Will send updates.


May seems to settle down quite a bit......late may


----------



## Saugeye Tom

32..days Fastwater ....are ya itching yet?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 32..days Fastwater ....are ya itching yet?


Itching like a dog infested with fleas that just doesn't have enough paws to scratch everywhere. 
Can't wait!
Brother is fired up too. Talked to him this afternoon and he's talking more serious about buying a boat than ever....and like me, he's not even been on this trip yet.


----------



## Air Blair

We have went up to LSC in May the last 5 years and normally we do well...except for last year around Mother's Day, it was brutal and we didn't do well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Air Blair said:


> We have went up to LSC in May the last 5 years and normally we do well...except for last year around Mother's Day, it was brutal and we didn't do well.


Huh...we were there and did well....not super but well


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Air Blair said:


> We have went up to LSC in May the last 5 years and normally we do well...except for last year around Mother's Day, it was brutal and we didn't do well.


Brutal weather.?


----------



## Air Blair

Brutal fishing, weather was bad on day one when we were there.


----------



## Bassthumb

I may fish Sunday if things line up but only 50/50. Next weekend both days


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Any reports???


----------



## Bassthumb

Went Sunday. 40 bass, 3 pike, 1 musky and 287 bass boats. Nothing big, 4.32 biggest bass. Musky about 40inches. Rough day for me I only caught 15 my buddy caught the rest. Blade was the hottest bait. NE wind all day, water wasn't that clean.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Went Sunday. 40 bass, 3 pike, 1 musky and 287 bass boats. Nothing big, 4.32 biggest bass. Musky about 40inches. Rough day for me I only caught 15 my buddy caught the rest. Blade was the hottest bait. NE wind all day, water wasn't that clean.


When are you trying next?


----------



## GT37

Bassthumb said:


> Went Sunday. 40 bass, 3 pike, 1 musky and 287 bass boats. Nothing big, 4.32 biggest bass. Musky about 40inches. Rough day for me I only caught 15 my buddy caught the rest. Blade was the hottest bait. NE wind all day, water wasn't that clean.


we got about 10 before we left for home. all on tubes and my best about 4lbs came on a spinnerbait. rough wk end for us being our first time and the weather was not the best. did you fish north or south ? without giving up any specifics. we tried south on friday then stayed north saturday and sunday. mostly from the metro parks to the dnr ramp, Anchor bay was muddy we tried for a bit but left.


----------



## Bassthumb

South is cleaner but less fish because it's colder due the the river channel coming in right there. North is muddier but more fish, but anchor bay is cold too due to st Clair river. We were more north but not "anchor bay" north. Prob go again this weekend. Maybe switch it up to Kelly's island though. Still up in the air


----------



## Bassthumb

It has not been a great season.....yet


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> It has not been a great season.....yet


yet is right....coming soon


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> yet is right....coming soon


Right around the corner.


----------



## GT37

I would love to be there when it gets going good. I think we were a few weeks early and we found some spots that just look like they could be awesome. Talked to a few guys who said when its on 100 fish days are not out of the question. Great looking lake and not a bad drive about 3 1/2 hrs we will be back .


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Mitchy's getting Itchy!

Jerking shoulder is about healed and ready to swing some buttertanks.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Mitchy's getting Itchy!
> 
> Jerking shoulder is about healed and ready to swing some buttertanks.


Same here NewbreedFishing.
Eighteen days and counting till a full 2week minimum of fishing bless.
Excited....a sure understatement if there ever was one.


----------



## Popspastime

Fastwater.. your forgetting something !!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

T


Popspastime said:


> Fastwater.. your forgetting something !!!!!!!


Tell us what he's forgetting


----------



## Popspastime

Saugeye Tom said:


> T
> 
> Tell us what he's forgetting


ME!


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Fastwater.. your forgetting something !!!!!!!


Hmmm....trying to think what that could be. I've made a list and checked off what I have:
1. Blow up 'undercover' giraffe to fish out of
2. Two pairs of sandle cowboy boots(one pair modified with custom flippers)
3. Three cowboy hats that match boots.
4. Seven thongs to match cowboy boots and hats. Two thongs are fur lined in case it gets cold.
5. Seven pair of color coordinated polarized sun glasses
6. Butterfly arm floaties

7. Pink 40cal Glock with extra matching mags(I have my CCP)
8. Matching pink 'deep concealment' holster (custom made to fit in thongs).
9. All fishing gear
10. Tools for the road

Please let me know what I'm missing...


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> ME!


Can you be ready by the 14th ?
Will surely swing by and pick you up on the way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....trying to think what that could be. I've made a list and checked off what I have:
> 1. Blow up 'undercover' giraffe to fish out of
> 2. Two pairs of sandle cowboy boots(one pair modified with custom flippers)
> 3. Three cowboy hats that match boots.
> 4. Seven thongs to match cowboy boots and hats. Two thongs are fur lined in case it gets cold.
> 5. Seven pair of color coordinated polarized sun glasses
> 6. Butterfly arm floaties
> 
> 7. Pink 40cal Glock with extra matching mags(I have my CCP)
> 8. Matching pink 'deep concealment' holster (custom made to fit in thongs).
> 9. All fishing gear
> 10. Tools for the road
> 
> Please let me know what I'm missing...


You forgot the crochless pantyhose


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think ez bite or Bob K has some


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think ez bite or Bob K has some


I know ezbite does. Just haven't yet figured out if he really wears them for the ticks or for pleasure.
Hey Tom, did you give the ones to bobk today ezbite sent to him?


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 235790


Get your thongs packed pops. Will pick you up the 14th on the way through.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Man, sounds like I may have to fish the Canadian side this year to avoid going blind.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Man, sounds like I may have to fish the Canadian side this year to avoid going blind.


Hehehe! 
Don't do that NBF...you'll miss the party state-side.


----------



## kx36594

My wife and I are booked to head up August 5-12... Primarily targeting muskies, but would like to do some smallie fishing...we are staying at Belle River.... anybody have any information that would help us that time of year and area? Not a big bass guy, so I usually struggle even when others are tearing them up....PM me if you like....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kx36594 said:


> My wife and I are booked to head up August 5-12... Primarily targeting muskies, but would like to do some smallie fishing...we are staying at Belle River.... anybody have any information that would help us that time of year and area? Not a big bass guy, so I usually struggle even when others are tearing them up....PM me if you like....


Fish the deeper weed beds in augest....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

10 foot or more deep


----------



## BMustang

Good luck in your upcoming trip to LSC.
You obviously know what you are doing there and I have every confidence that you will do just fine.

I did LSC back in the late 80's, fishing out of Mitchell's Bay and did OK. What I didn't like was the extremely shallow water, having to buy Canadian and Walpole Indian licenses, and the incessant winds that kept the water churned up and us off of the water.

I then graduated to the North Channel of Lake Huron in 1991 where I have been quite happy ever since. I'm blessed to be able to stay a few weeks instead of a few days so it makes the 12 hour as opposed to 4 hour trip palatable.


----------



## Bassthumb

For summer muskies hit the st Clair river mouth and throw spinnerbaits on the weed edges near the boat channels. Cooler water flowing in there and the channel is deep.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I am getting rialed up thinking about this trip.
I am nursing a bad neck/shoulder injury which should leave a few extra fish for you old timers.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> I am getting rialed up thinking about this trip.
> I am nursing a bad neck/shoulder injury which should leave a few extra fish for you old timers.


Was up last night till early this morning watching vids. on SM fishing in LSC. This has got to stop. Getting weak and looking Zoombie-like. Just may have to leave for LSC even earlier than the 14th if I keep doing this so I can get some sleep. Maybe I can get the Dr. to put leaving earlier in writing as my only cure to appease momma. 

Thank you NBF for leaving a few for us. Being a bit 'challenged' (mostly mentally), I know I will need all the help I can get.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Was up last night till early this morning watching vids. on SM fishing in LSC. This has got to stop. Getting weak and looking Zoombie-like. Just may have to leave for LSC even earlier than the 14th if I keep doing this so I can get some sleep. Maybe I can get the Dr. to put leaving earlier in writing as my only cure to appease momma.
> 
> Thank you NBF for leaving a few for us. Being a bit 'challenged' (mostly mentally), I know I will need all the help I can get.


We can try to meet Mitch up there.....as far as leaving early NOPE


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Ahhhh this will be easy!
You gents will have a few days to pattern those buttertanks and spoonfeed me a detailed report. I like it!!

Our first day of fishing is Fri the 19th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

yup i wont be there till the 22nd. Fast water, its all on your shoulders


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup i wont be there till the 22nd. Fast water, its all on your shoulders


You guys are in trouble.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

19 days....fastwater 13.......oh my the Canadian mist tubes are wonderful


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 19 days....fastwater 13.......oh my the Canadian mist tubes are wonderful


Yes...they sure look like it. Lots of salt too.


----------



## Bassthumb

50 degrees and steady rain next 3 days. This is stupid. Best time to fish and we can't even fish it. Sunday is possible, if we do we will be trying anchor bay and muskamoot


----------



## Air Blair

What's it look like for the first of next week?


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> 50 degrees and steady rain next 3 days. This is stupid. Best time to fish and we can't even fish it. Sunday is possible, if we do we will be trying anchor bay and muskamoot


Man...that's a true shame. 
Sorry you're not catching the weather right Bassthumb.
Hopefully it will turn around for you soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Man...that's a true shame.
> Sorry you're not catching the weather right Bassthumb.
> Hopefully it will turn around for you soon.


YUP hopefully it turns around next week and stays steady for a month!!


----------



## Bassguy12

weather looks great for next week,compared to this week. I'm hoping I took the correct week for my mini vacation. Small jaws where I come!


----------



## fastwater

Hope you hit it right Bassguy12.
Will be there right behind you on the 15th.


----------



## Bassthumb

I was on vacation next week but pushed it out one week. Several nights in the low 30's next week. Cold rain three straight days, you get some stabilization mon tues but it's still like high of 55. It doesn't look awful but there are factors working against you next week.


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> I was on vacation next week but pushed it out one week. Several nights in the low 30's next week. Cold rain three straight days, you get some stabilization mon tues but it's still like high of 55. It doesn't look awful but there are factors working against you next week.


You're going to be there the week of the 15th?


----------



## Bassthumb

Yes, but I live hour and 20 away so I don't stay. They are always day trips


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If you meet Fastwater be careful...he's a shifty feller!!


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> Yes, but I live hour and 20 away so I don't stay. They are always day trips


Gotcha! 
Will be driving about 45min myself to the lake.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> If you meet Fastwater be careful...he's a shifty feller!!


Glad you put that 'f ' in there ST.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Any reports?? Fastwater is leaving in 8 LONG DAYS. He's jonseing bad....sombody lie to him


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Any reports?? Fastwater is leaving in 8 LONG DAYS. He's jonseing bad....sombody lie to him
> View attachment 236502
> View attachment 236505


Hmmm...be still my heart. Thought that top pic was the Statue of Liberty for a minute till I put my glasses on. 
Yes, leaving next Sunday and could surely use a report to calm the nerves. 
This trip coupled with quitting smoking...I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof over here.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...be still my heart. Thought that top pic was the Statue of Liberty for a minute till I put my glasses on.
> Yes, leaving next Sunday and could surely use a report to calm the nerves.
> This trip coupled with quitting smoking...I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof over here.


LOL it is the statue of lady liberty


----------



## fishmeister

10 day forecast has steady temps. Looking good!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Had a report from a neighbor that did a 3 day..wind was a issue and water color.....35 to 40 a day (10 hr day) 3 to 5.5 lbs. a few pike and 2 ski...waiting on pics......said they were around 9 mile and the 400 club


----------



## Air Blair

With more stable weather this week the fishing should get better I think...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Had a report from a neighbor that did a 3 day..wind was a issue and water color.....35 to 40 a day (10 hr day) 3 to 5.5 lbs. a few pike and 2 ski...waiting on pics......said they were around 9 mile and the 400 club


Can surely do without the high winds...


----------



## polebender

Winds are always a factor at St. Clair this time of year! If it gets too windy hit the canals and rivers. Lots of good overlooked fishing there!


----------



## Bassthumb

Next week is looking really, really good.


----------



## fastwater

Bassthumb said:


> Next week is looking really, really good.


Soooo pumped right now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Soooo pumped right now.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 236700
> View attachment 236701
> View attachment 236702


Lol, great pics Tom.
What kind of bass is that in the bottom pic?


----------



## BMustang

Fishermen not familiar with the conditions in Canada are quick to point out that bugs are the scourge of the Canadian Wilderness, but it is definitely wind.

I can deal with bugs, but a three-day 25-30 mph steady blow will put you off of the water and then take another three days to recover.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Please anybody reports??????


----------



## Bassthumb

I'm going all day tomorrow


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> I'm going all day tomorrow


good deal let us know please.....Justin Clark sent his report out and said 4 to 5 inch grubs are the hot bite right now


----------



## Bassthumb

Awful. Worst trip of the year. 3 guys in the boat, 15 fish. Lake hasn't been right all year. I can't explain it. We could see lots of beds and some fish on beds. Total waste of a day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Awful. Worst trip of the year. 3 guys in the boat, 15 fish. Lake hasn't been right all year. I can't explain it. We could see lots of beds and some fish on beds. Total waste of a day


Soon......they are just starting....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good luck Stacy keep me posted


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good luck Stacy keep me posted


Thanks....Will do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater will pop his cherry tommorw morning
...hope he gets a 6


----------



## dust1388

anyone having any better luck on St. Clair so far?


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Went up yesterday with a buddy. Got into them pretty good. Smallies on tubes and drop shot and largies on jigs and cranks. Smallies were in about 12 fow and largies hugging the bank undercover. Great day!!! But I will say from last year to this year the water way way up and dirty. Very little visibility. But still st Clair and we had a blast!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Headed out tomorrow nite, just in time for the cool down. Tom, message me your ### 
We have a decent group of OGF veterans making the trip again. We stay in Fair Haven in Swan Creek. 

Myself
Shakedown and Son
Sowbelly101 and Son
Dennise Cruise of Boat Things, Mr Basskissers brother, NewbreedNeil, Dezl666


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Headed out tomorrow nite, just in time for the cool down. Tom, message me your ###
> We have a decent group of OGF veterans making the trip again. We stay in Fair Haven in Swan Creek.
> 
> Myself
> Shakedown and Son
> Sowbelly101 and Son
> Dennise Cruise of Boat Things, Mr Basskissers brother, NewbreedNeil, Dezl666


We are at swan creek inn too the 21st thru the 28th!!! Betsy is such a nice lady. Fastwater 9 left flannel carp and myself and grandson Logan , us coastie and a few relation will be there. The wind has been brutal for fastwater this week. I think fishmeister will be up there too.


----------



## Bassthumb

reports? trying to make the call erie or st clair.... NE wind is no good tomorow


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Been to windy. Ssw winds 30 plus....they will hit the lake tomorrow


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> reports? trying to make the call erie or st clair.... NE wind is no good tomorow


Talked to Mdnr and they said muskamoot and Mitchell's were steady


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> We are at swan creek inn too the 21st thru the 28th!!! Betsy is such a nice lady. Fastwater 9 left flannel carp and myself and grandson Logan , us coastie and a few relation will be there. The wind has been brutal for fastwater this week. I think fishmeister will be up there too.


Yep, fishing buddy and I will be up there 23-26. But we are staying in the miles road area.


----------



## adepinet

We were up Friday. First time ever for me. Went out of 9 mile launch. Ended with 8. Dragging drop shots with Erie darters worked. Caught 1 on a tube. Pretty bumpy out I thought. And cold. Still a good time. Aaron


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Arrived today calm as glass. Talked to two guys from Indiana. 40 plus over 4 lbs last 2 days...bay fishing


----------



## Bassthumb

Good luck man, lake looks terrible on the satellite. Hope you crush them!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Good luck man, lake looks terrible on the satellite. Hope you crush them!


Lol pretty bad today. 7 pike 2 bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fishmeister

Just talked to my guide about fishing this Wednesday. Let's just say he would prefer to go out next week instead. East winds are going to muddy up west shore. 
We r going to go out this Wednesday as planned.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Getting better every day


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job tom!! Lol that boy in the last piclooks ready for a nap!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Just talked to my guide about fishing this Wednesday. Let's just say he would prefer to go out next week instead. East winds are going to muddy up west shore.
> We r going to go out this Wednesday as planned.


Tell him we been catching at selfridge


----------



## dust1388

I am way late to the party I was out Saturday & Sunday last weekend (20 & 21st). We got our butts kicked weather wise. We did manage a few fish in the boat but the numbers definitely weren't typical to this time of the year which seems appropriate with the weather. We launched the first day close to Vets Memorial public ramp which was a mess with mud mounds. I was told by the worker that they may be shutting it down. We launched the second day out of selfridge which was very clean and organized. Guys were in and out as there was a walleye tournament happening. Here are a few of our largest Mepps spinners and Live Target deep diving Perch was the winning ticket.


----------



## 9Left

Today. 5/25/17.... selfridge area... chartreuse 5" grubs


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hmmmm 9left,bring the crappie gear???....
I've always wanted to dip the backwater channels/docks up there. But to hard to turn away from the smallies an toothy critters!! 
That smallie is a beast!


----------



## 9Left

6.2 pounds today


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmmm 9left,bring the crappie gear???....
> I've always wanted to dip the backwater channels/docks up there. But to hard to turn away from the smallies an toothy critters!!
> That smallie is a beast!



... LOL... i don't leave home without it!
.... kept 42 gills today, pokin around in the canal.... nothing under 9".


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## polebender

9Left said:


> 6.2 pounds today


Superb smallie!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

9Left said:


> ... LOL... i don't leave home without it!
> .... kept 42 gills today, pokin around in the canal.... nothing under 9".
> View attachment 237984
> 
> View attachment 237986


Just goes to show what a world-class fishery st.clair and it's connecting waters are.


----------



## fishmeister

Spent a couple days last week trying out st Clair for the first time. Friend and I caught a few plus pike and monster rock bass. Learned a lot, and ready to go back!


----------



## fastwater

Back from LSC. Spent two weeks there from the 14th-28th.
First week the weather was just crazy. Temperatures were everything but normal. A couple days in the 80's mixed with a few days in the low 50's. Had a mix of rain and sunshine. One thing that was consistant was the wind. Very abnormal, everyday high SSE winds that ranged from 15 through gusts of 50 causing small craft warnings and absolutely wiping out the Selfridge and Anchor Bay Area.
At any rate, since brother and I couldn't put in at Selfridge and didn't feel like taking the Ferry Boat to Muscamoot Bay where many said they were doing well on the SM, we decided to do some exploring up around Lake Huron walleye fishing the Saint Clair and Black rivers.
The SCR that close to the mouth of Lake Huron has a tremendous current that demands respect especially when fishing from a smaller boat with a 25hp mtr.
We did ok on the eyes but not as good as many of the locals that knew the tactics for the river. It was a great learning experience and we will be much better armed for next year.
The 2nd week the weather turned around and was great for the most part. With the mostly 5-8mph NW winds LSC laid down and we were able to fish without issue. I think Saugeye Tom has that place trained or something cause the day he showed up the winds calmed down. Lol!
Most of the guys that had fished there before said the fishing was terrible. Don't know how many guys that said they had been going there for years and it was the worst they had seen. Talking to them they said they were catching anywhere from 6-15 SM a day when a usual day would be 50-60.
Being my first time there, I know I had a blast. We ended up with about 30SM, some very nice LM, several pike,walleyes and a boat load of some of the biggest rock bass Ive ever seen.
One of the best highlights of the trip was the fish fry Saugeye Tom and Buckeye Coastie had the evening of the 26th. Wow! All the fresh fish and fried taters you could eat. Saugeye Tom had to have been a fish cleaning machine and Buckeye Coastie fried a great original battered recipe fish and a Cajun battered recipe that was excellent also.
Got to meet fellow OGF members 9Left and Flannel Carp at the fish fry as well. Had heard much about them and it was special to finally meet them.
Thanks Tom and Buckeye Coastie for taking the time and work to have the fry.

This will be a yearly scheduled trip for the future for sure.

Here are some LSC fish pics. :
Brother:








Yours truly:










Beautiful sister-n-law with one of her catches:








Brother and S-n-L:


----------



## 9Left

Nice to meet you Fastwater! We enjoyed the trip also!


----------



## chris1162

9Left said:


> Nice to meet you Fastwater! We enjoyed the trip also!


That smallie is incredible!!!


----------



## fastwater

chris1162 said:


> That smallie is incredible!!!


Yes it was 9Left. Congrats on that catch.


----------



## Slayin_bASS

Anyone up there now, or heading up there this weekend? Thinking about heading up this weekend?


----------



## fastwater

Slayin_bASS said:


> Anyone up there now, or heading up there this weekend? Thinking about heading up this weekend?


If you don't get a response and head up anyways, please report back as to what's happening. Thinking of possibly heading back up not this coming weekend but maybe the following.


----------



## Slayin_bASS

fastwater said:


> If you don't get a response and head up anyways, please report back as to what's happening. Thinking of possibly heading back up not this coming weekend but maybe the following.



Decision made, I'm heading up tomorrow through Tuesday. I'll report back.


----------



## fastwater

Slayin_bASS said:


> Decision made, I'm heading up tomorrow through Tuesday. I'll report back.


Sounds good.
Here's the current marine forecast for LSC:

*3NM SSW New Baltimore MI*
*Marine Point Forecast*
[NOTICE]

Tonight


















W 6kt
< 1ft
Low: 54 °F
Water: 57 °F


Friday











Light Wind
< 1ft
High: 73 °F


Friday
Night










Light Wind
< 1ft
Low: 53 °F


Saturday


















S 6kt
< 1ft
High: 72 °F


Saturday
Night










S 8kt
1ft
Low: 61 °F


Sunday











WSW 13kt
1ft
High: 76 °F


Sunday
Night










NNW 9kt
< 1ft
Low: 57 °F


Monday











NNW 14kt
1ft
High: 66 °F


Monday
Night










NNW 14kt
1ft
Low: 54 °F

High and low forecast temperature values represent air temperature.

Water temperature forecast is experimental.

Associated Zone Forecast which includes this point

Last Update: 5:14 pm EDT Jun 1, 2017
Forecast Valid: 7pm EDT Jun 1, 2017-6pm EDT Jun 8, 2017

*View Nearby Observations*
*Detailed Forecast*
Tonight
Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming W around 6 kt in the evening. Mostly clear. Waves 1 ft or less.
Friday
Variable winds 5 kt or less. Mostly sunny. Waves 1 ft or less.
Friday Night
Variable winds 5 kt or less. Partly cloudy. Waves 1 ft or less.
Saturday
Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming S around 6 kt in the afternoon. Mostly sunny. Waves 1 ft or less.
Saturday Night
S wind around 8 kt. A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after 2am. Waves around 1 ft.
Sunday
WSW wind 11 to 13 kt, with gusts as high as 20 kt. Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm before 8am, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8am. Waves around 1 ft.
Sunday Night
NNW wind 7 to 9 kt. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Waves 1 ft or less.
Monday
NNW wind 9 to 14 kt, with gusts as high as 21 kt. A chance of showers. Waves around 1 ft.
Monday Night
NNW wind around 14 kt, with gusts as high as 20 kt. A chance of showers. Waves around 1 ft.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Perfect.....He'll kill em


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Perfect.....He'll kill em


I think you're right Tom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You guys just wait till you see new breeds report!!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You guys just wait till you see new breeds report!!!


Oh man...making me want to load the truck and go back.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You guys just wait till you see new breeds report!!!


Slayin_bASS ought to be killin em. 
Talked to brother today, he said it was fairly windy today with a cold front. May have slowed things down a bit today.


----------



## Slayin_bASS

fastwater said:


> Slayin_bASS ought to be killin em.
> Talked to brother today, he said it was fairly windy today with a cold front. May have slowed things down a bit today.



Between me and my buddy we caught over 60 today. The wind and cold front seemed to help.


----------



## fastwater

Slayin_bASS said:


> Between me and my buddy we caught over 60 today. The wind and cold front seemed to help.


Man that's GREAT! 
Glad you got into them. Hope you do the same tomorrow.


----------



## zack2345

hey guys taking my dad up this upcoming weekend ... what kinda depths are you catching the smallies in ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> hey guys taking my dad up this upcoming weekend ... what kinda depths are you catching the smallies in ?


fish all the channels where they come out of marinas,,,8 to 10 ft deep


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Man that's GREAT!
> Glad you got into them. Hope you do the same tomorrow.


you fixed yet?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> you fixed yet?


Nope! 
You up for a call?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> you fixed yet?


Nope! 
You up for a call?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

zack2345 said:


> hey guys taking my dad up this upcoming weekend ... what kinda depths are you catching the smallies in ?


Start shallow-work your way deep. We used to always go the last week of June and get them in 10-13' fow but always herd there's still plenty up shallow then. 
I fished with my uncle whenever we went an he wasn't big on fishing channel mouths and up skinny. But when ever he stayed at the hotel an I took over the boat I always did well skinny in the heat.

But they'll be everywhere! Just search till you findem


----------



## zack2345

thanks guys ... tubes and drop shots still ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> thanks guys ... tubes and drop shots still ?


Yes and maybe traps and square bills


----------



## fishmounter

Hey guys. Where are some good places to stay, and which boat ramps do you prefer?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

selfridge is a great ramp we stay at swanview there is a dnr ramp there too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I smell the West wind on st clair...its brewing....may 25.....thru june 4th


----------



## fastwater

Yea boy! Will be here before we know it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I just Booked MAY 18th thru June 1
I will probably split my time between LSC and Saginaw Bay


----------



## bman

Where do you guys stay when you fish LSC? I’ve always stayed at a hotel in Roseville.


----------



## Popspastime

Don't forget the latest safety gear for 2018. I'm sure fastwater already has his new spring issues.


----------



## 25asnyder

WHat do you jam at LSC in late may big MuSky?


----------



## fastwater

25asnyder said:


> WHat do you jam at LSC in late may big MuSky?


SMB

Hoping to go up to Huron in April for a week or two and try and catch the walleye run in the St.Clair river. Then head back for the last two weeks of May to LSC for the smallies.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I just Booked MAY 18th thru June 1
> I will probably split my time between LSC and Saginaw Bay


See ya up there Mitch


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> WHat do you jam at LSC in late may big MuSky?


Really a mixed bag..pike, skies, lmb, smb, rock bass gills in the channels and lots of eyes last year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 251611
> View attachment 251612
> 
> 
> Don't forget the latest safety gear for 2018. I'm sure fastwater already has his new spring issues.


----------



## fastwater

I am ready as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwata,,,,,going over some maps...onto something I think


----------



## fishmeister

I'm booked for May 20-27. Might go up a little earlier if things look good, but that'll be a last minute decision.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> I'm booked for May 20-27. Might go up a little earlier if things look good, but that'll be a last minute decision.


We will be up 25th thru the 4th. Fastwata a week earlier..we can try to hook up this time!


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> We will be up 25th thru the 4th. Fastwata a week earlier..we can try to hook up this time!


For sure! I'm staying very near you guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'l be at swanview inn


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'l be at swanview inn


Very near. I’ll be in an upstairs unit at Swanview.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao...so close


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'd forgot you booked there


----------



## Ed Pollock

Great thread, lots of great info! First time to LSC this spring and I have a few questions for you. Sounds like May/June are hot and same with September/October from what I’ve read. What is end of March/early April like. We would like to target the big predators, pike/Muskie. What’s it like around that time for the two species and is the lake or rivers better at that time of year. Thanks in advance for your time and info.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ed Pollock said:


> Great thread, lots of great info! First time to LSC this spring and I have a few questions for you. Sounds like May/June are hot and same with September/October from what I’ve read. What is end of March/early April like. We would like to target the big predators, pike/Muskie. What’s it like around that time for the two species and is the lake or rivers better at that time of year. Thanks in advance for your time and info.


I would guess the toothy critters would be on fire.. depending on ice out this year.some big prespawn smallies too. Walleye in the rivers, weather can play a major role late March early April . Walleye fishing should be on fire then


----------



## fishmeister

Muskie aren’t in season until June I think. Lots of pike in that lake.


----------



## fastwater

Yep! Catch and release only on Muskie until 1st Sat in June.
From Mich. guidelines:

Muskellunge
(including Tiger Muskellunge)
(See Note 7)

1st Sat. in Jun. – Dec. 15: L. St. Clair, St. Clair R. and Detroit R.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Catch both on accident bass fishing too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep! Catch and release only on Muskie until 1st Sat in June.
> From Mich. guidelines:
> 
> Muskellunge
> (including Tiger Muskellunge)
> (See Note 7)
> 
> 1st Sat. in Jun. – Dec. 15: L. St. Clair, S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t. Clair R. and Detroit R.


OH noooooo


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Getting fired up!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fishmeister

Progress shots my taxi sent me (st Clair bass from last yr). Fun to see the process...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice piggy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Son in law will be joining us...lustforcrappie


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Son in law will be joining us...lustforcrappie


Is Buckeye Coastie going?
Last I heard Eddie and three others guys are supposed to be getting there Fri evening of the 25th. They'll have two boats and are only staying the weekend.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yes bc will be there..called me tonight


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes bc will be there..called me tonight


Gonna have a good crew.
Can't wait!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Is Buckeye Coastie going?
> Last I heard Eddie and three others guys are supposed to be getting there Fri evening of the 25th. They'll have two boats and are only staying the weekend.


Gonna be a busy weekend..memorial day. We will just stay in the cottage till Tuesday ⛴‍♀...new moon tuesday..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gonna be a busy weekend..memorial day. We will just stay in the cottage till Tuesday ⛴‍♀...new moon tuesday..


Yep...I look for the whole weekend of the 26-28 to be crazy.
Most likely even the SCR will be crazy with the big boats then. 
May have to hit the Black River for LM that weekend.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...I look for the whole weekend of the 26-28 to be crazy.
> Most likely even the SCR will be crazy with the big boats then.
> May have to hit the Black River for LM that weekend.


been there be4 sat sun and mon rough


----------



## fishmeister

Michigan fishing regulation changes for this year. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO215.18_Statewide_Bass_Walleye_Perch_etc._INFO_598184_7.pdf

Only difference I see for St. Clair is that muskie fishing is now allowed year round, possession season is the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Michigan fishing regulation changes for this year.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO215.18_Statewide_Bass_Walleye_Perch_etc._INFO_598184_7.pdf
> 
> Only difference I see for St. Clair is that muskie fishing is now allowed year round, possession season is the same.


 The length is different on walleye i think


----------



## Saugeye Tom

and a 6 limit instead of 5


----------



## fishmeister

And no tag required to keep a Muskie. New call-in system, kind of like a deer check-in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> And no tag required to keep a Muskie. New call-in system, kind of like a deer check-in.


Lol. Still have all my muskie and sturgeon tags...turn em loose


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just talked to buckeye coastie...he wants to stay 8 days...had to twist my arm.....


----------



## Bassthumb

Well fellas another 6 or so weeks and the spring st Clair extravaganza will begin. Planning to be there both days every weekend from 36 degree water temp to 60 degrees. Man I can't wait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Will be waiting for you're report


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Booked my place yesterday. May 18-June 3
Up until the past few years the crowds on Memorial day were light. 
I suspect the mild winters trigger the Northern boat owners to get their vessels prepared earlier. Hopefully we have a lingering winter this year because the jet skiers and party boaters have been infiltrating my backwater areas.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Booked my place yesterday. May 18-June 3
> Up until the past few years the crowds on Memorial day were light.
> I suspect the mild winters trigger the Northern boat owners to get their vessels prepared earlier. Hopefully we have a lingering winter this year because the jet skiers and party boaters have been infiltrating my backwater areas.


You'll be there about the same dates I'm shooting for as well. Will play the Memorial weekend by ear and see what it's looking like that week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You'll be there about the same dates I'm shooting for as well. Will play the Memorial weekend by ear and see what it's looking like that week.


Stacy, you need to get with Mitch...he's a wealth of knowledge


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stacy, you need to get with Mitch...he's a wealth of knowledge


Yes...didn't get to meet him last year. Think he was fishing around us a day or two but never got the opportunity to meet him.


----------



## Fishballz

fishmeister said:


> Michigan fishing regulation changes for this year.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO215.18_Statewide_Bass_Walleye_Perch_etc._INFO_598184_7.pdf
> 
> Only difference I see for St. Clair is that muskie fishing is now allowed year round, possession season is the same.


So is this document just a proposal? Can you fish for muskies in May on St Clair now?


----------



## fishmeister

Fishballz said:


> So is this document just a proposal? Can you fish for muskies in May on St Clair now?


Not official yet, as far as I know. It is a recommendation from state government agencies to the state fisheries commission. New regs will be in print April1, will know for sure by then. Maybe find out earlier if you can access minutes from the fishery commission meeting.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom/Stacy, we will have to get together and have some brews.
We will all be staying in the same neighborhood and fishing within casting distance.
Missed meeting you all last year and that is just wrong!!

2 Muskys we landed within the first 20 minutes of the trip last year.




  








IMG_6150




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








IMG_2536




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016











  








20160509_081149




__
NewbreedFishing


__
May 11, 2016










Saugeye Tom said:


> Stacy, you need to get with Mitch...he's a wealth of knowledge


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We will all meet...I know where u live now


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom/Stacy, we will have to get together and have some brews.
> We will all be staying in the same neighborhood and fishing within casting distance.
> Missed meeting you all last year and that is just wrong!!
> 
> 2 Muskys we landed within the first 20 minutes of the trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160509_081149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> NewbreedFishing
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2016


Sounds great Mitch!
Really looking forward to it!
Those are two killer muskys and a pig of a smallie!


----------



## Popspastime

No fair! You guys are going to have them surrounded..


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> No fair! You guys are going to have them surrounded..


We sure hope so pops!
Come join the fun!!!


----------



## Popspastime

It could be possible, only 3.5 hr. pull.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> It could be possible, only 3.5 hr. pull.


Oh wow!
You gotta go!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

yup, 3 and a half for me too...i might do a weekend trip or 2 this year!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup, 3 and a half for me too...i might do a weekend trip or 2 this year!!


It's about 5 for me but hoping to be able to do the same this year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LESS THAN 90 DAYS


----------



## Bassthumb

If we get a satellite pic that shows anything other than chocolate milk, this will be the inaugural weekend.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> If we get a satellite pic that shows anything other than chocolate milk, this will be the inaugural weekend.


Lol coco milk it is...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> If we get a satellite pic that shows anything other than chocolate milk, this will be the inaugural weekend.


Lord .. ..so close now


----------



## Bassthumb

Yeah it's cleaning up, but we have had some nights in the 20s I don't even know for sure if the marinas are soft yet


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not sure either...glad I'm waiting till end of may this year....


----------



## 25asnyder

What’s biteing in may fellas I’m thinking about planning a trip up there I’d like to target musky really but any info is appreciated


----------



## Fishballz

You cannot target musky until the first Saturday in June. The smallmouth fishing should be good in May but I'm sure others with more experience fishing for smallies can chime in

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmeister

Fishballz said:


> You cannot target musky until the first Saturday in June. The smallmouth fishing should be good in May but I'm sure others with more experience fishing for smallies can chime in
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


See post 502 above. Looks like Muskie fishing will now be allowed. But I’m not sure if it is an official regulation yet.


----------



## 25asnyder

What’s the best time to target musky and what is the best tactic I’ve hurd about trolling for them which is what I’m very interested in


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> What’s the best time to target musky and what is the best tactic I’ve hurd about trolling for them which is what I’m very interested in


we never targeted them but they hit bass baits....ALOT


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> See post 502 above. Looks like Muskie fishing will now be allowed. But I’m not sure if it is an official regulation yet.


1 free tag for muskie and 1 for sturgeon.


----------



## Fishballz

Per post 515 new regs should be in print April 1st so should know then. I've already got my trip planned the first week of June. But if that does go into effect I May go earlier next year, no pun lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

C&R...if you fish for big pike you will get the skis too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> Per post 515 new regs should be in print April 1st so should know then. I've already got my trip planned the first week of June. But if that does go into effect I May go earlier next year, no pun lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


we catch 2 or 3 different kinds of muskie there...Tiger, great lakes and the regular kind.


----------



## 25asnyder

Anybody troll for the big Pike and Muskies specifically?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> Anybody troll for the big Pike and Muskies specifically?


Yup...most cast though


----------



## Bassthumb

First trip today. 3 guys in the boat. 9mile to Harley, 5 to 14 feet. Zero bites all day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> First trip today. 3 guys in the boat. 9mile to Harley, 5 to 14 feet. Zero bites all day.


Still ice floating...Yes?


----------



## fishmeister

Bassthumb said:


> First trip today. 3 guys in the boat. 9mile to Harley, 5 to 14 feet. Zero bites all day.


Did you get a water temp reading? Any other boats out?


----------



## BMustang

I compare Smallmouth fishing at LSC with White Bass fishing at Pickwick.

When things get slow on the smallie and largemouth scene, you can usually find a school of nice sized whites in open water, if you know where to look for them. They are plentiful and fun to catch, but at the end of the day, I am drawn toward structure, ledges, rocks, points and something to cast to.

I've never been attracted to drifting, vertical jigging, or drop-shotting, but let me cast into a likely looking spot, across a point, or simply a shoreline with some structure and I'm in pig heaven. Places like those shown below excite me. Water on all sides as far as you can see - not so much.

Sometimes you have to ask yourself, Is it about the fish, or the fishing???
If the answer is, it's all about the fish, then LSC is the place for you. If it's about the fishing, then you need to find a different venue.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> I compare Smallmouth fishing at LSC with White Bass fishing at Pickwick.
> 
> When things get slow on the smallie and largemouth scene, you can usually find a school of nice sized whites in open water, if you know where to look for them. They are plentiful and fun to catch, but at the end of the day, I am drawn toward structure, ledges, rocks, points and something to cast to.
> 
> I've never been attracted to drifting, vertical jigging, or drop-shotting, but let me cast into a likely looking spot, across a point, or simply a shoreline with some structure and I'm in pig heaven. Places like those shown below excite me. Water on all sides as far as you can see - not so much.
> 
> Sometimes you have to ask yourself, Is it about the fish, or the fishing???
> If the answer is, it's all about the fish, then LSC is the place for you. If it's about the fishing, then you need to find a different venue.


HEY there ya are


----------



## BMustang

Saugeye Tom said:


> HEY there ya are


I tend to say the same things on an annual basis.
We all have our preferences, and some of us are set in our ways (me) moreso than others. 

I went through my LSC era in the early 80's, back before it became trendy. Was a welcome break from what we had here in Northern Kentucky, and we caught plenty of fish. Also got blown off of the lake with regularity and had to resort to drifting to put fish in the boat - just not my cup of tea.

I was then introduced to Drummond Island, Michigan (UP) and I thought that was a sizable upgrade. The true north, nice lakefront cabins, good rental boats, good smallie, walleye, and pike fishing etc, but then the Domino's Pizza people moved in, built an air strip, retirement homes, golf course, and the Jet Skiers showed up, and it was time to move on.

Discovered the Spanish River area of the North Channel of Lake Huron in 1991 and have been spending a month their annually ever since. Have also been blessed to spend an early-spring three week run each April at Pickwick, Tennessee as a warm-up.

I feel that newcomers could benefit from our experiences and short-cut the learning curve, but I guess everyone must do their own "trial and error" era, before discovering what it is you like and are happy with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> I tend to say the same things on an annual basis.
> We all have our preferences, and some of us are set in our ways (me) moreso than others.
> 
> I went through my LSC era in the early 80's, back before it became trendy. Was a welcome break from what we had here in Northern Kentucky, and we caught plenty of fish. Also got blown off of the lake with regularity and had to resort to drifting to put fish in the boat - just not my cup of tea.
> 
> I was then introduced to Drummond Island, Michigan (UP) and I thought that was a sizable upgrade. The true north, nice lakefront cabins, good rental boats, good smallie, walleye, and pike fishing etc, but then the Domino's Pizza people moved in, built an air strip, retirement homes, golf course, and the Jet Skiers showed up, and it was time to move on.
> 
> Discovered the Spanish River area of the North Channel of Lake Huron in 1991 and have been spending a month their annually ever since. Have also been blessed to spend an early-spring three week run each April at Pickwick, Tennessee as a warm-up.
> 
> I feel that newcomers could benefit from our experiences and short-cut the learning curve, but I guess everyone must do their own "trial and error" era, before discovering what it is you like and are happy with.


yep, i have fished all over too. the more trying lakes i tend to fish with older people who know what they are doing. Grandson and buckeye coastie need the lakes where the fish strike hard and often, lol it gets em ready for those lakes where ya need a good stick I lived up in traverse city , Georgia, fla and fished Canada, Tennessee, Erie and KY...love em all! again...we need to fish sometime BM Tom


----------



## Bassthumb

There was floating ice, but just skim ice. 4/5 ramps we checked were frozen. There were about 10 bass boats out and maybe 3-4 walleye boats. Temp was 34-36.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> There was floating ice, but just skim ice. 4/5 ramps we checked were frozen. There were about 10 bass boats out and maybe 3-4 walleye boats. Temp was 34-36.


THX BT always look forward to your early reports ! Tom


----------



## 25asnyder

Ok back to getting big Muskies it’s a bucket list trip to some where that is the most likely to put a big musky in my arms lake st Clair or maybe the st lawerence sea way but I’ve hurd that you can catch big ones and a few of them trolling on lake st Clair anybody had info on that I would really appreciate it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> Ok back to getting big Muskies it’s a bucket list trip to some where that is the most likely to put a big musky in my arms lake st Clair or maybe the st lawerence sea way but I’ve hurd that you can catch big ones and a few of them trolling on lake st Clair anybody had info on that I would really appreciate it


I don't target muskie on our trip but have witnessed 5 fish that I consider huge in the Last 3 yrs. My grandson who is 14 thought one of them was a aligator..it followed my tube to the boat. One of the members here was up with us 3 years ago and swore he had one try to take a 30 inch pike off his line!! Said it looked like a big log after his fish.


----------



## rangerpig250

Just noticed this post is still going from 2016!!! We’ll be back up May 14th-18th, maybe see some of you guys out there!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> Just noticed this post is still going from 2016!!! We’ll be back up May 14th-18th, maybe see some of you guys out there!!!!


we be later so its up to you for the great report!


----------



## rangerpig250

Saugeye Tom said:


> we be later so its up to you for the great report!


Good, bad, ugly , you’ll know what I learn !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

25asnyder said:


> Ok back to getting big Muskies it’s a bucket list trip to some where that is the most likely to put a big musky in my arms lake st Clair or maybe the st lawerence sea way but I’ve hurd that you can catch big ones and a few of them trolling on lake st Clair anybody had info on that I would really appreciate it


Are you looking to get a guide? Or ho up an fish in your own? 
The reports of 20+ muskie days are almost always from the guys trolling 12+ rods for them. Still insane to be able to do that on a regular basis like the charters up there do.

There mainly trolling body baits and bucktails behind heavy weights. The weights are used to keep baits that are not divers down in the water column.
And to stop weeds from running down your line an fouling your baits. 

You can also get them casting and jigging. Look up some of john bondys jigging videos on utube,prerry good stuff. Theyll jig verticle in sometimes 20'+ deep of water an catch slobs from the detriot river. The st.clair river also has a great population of muskie and smaller walleye.


----------



## fastwater

The St Clair River also has some really nice eyes in it as well.
Especially up around the Blue Water bridge where the Black River flows into the SCR. Especially since DNR dropped gravel and sand into the mouth of the Black River for an eye spawning ground.
When you catch them coming off the spawn, swimming from the Black back into the SCR to migrate back into Huron, the bite is terrific.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> The St Clair River also has some really nice eyes in it as well.
> Especially up around the Blue Water bridge where the Black River flows into the SCR. Especially since DNR dropped gravel and sand into the mouth of the Black River for an eye spawning ground.
> When you catch them coming off the spawn, swimming from the Black back into the SCR to migrate back into Huron, the bite is terrific.


well you just blew up our spot B Mustang may even show up!1 IM pumped....again


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> well you just blew up our spot B Mustang may even show up!1 IM pumped....again


Well...I didn't give them our special 'rock' where we catch them at.

If this keeps up, none of us will be fishing that spot.
Read and listen to the actual interview of the head of the ship pilot assoc.
Never ceases to amaze me that the stupidity of a few will jeopardize the pleasure of all.

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2017/08/great_lakes_freighter_captains.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man I hope the weather changes soon or we may be after pre spawn bass at the end of may.......terrible problem


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man I hope the weather changes soon or we may be after pre spawn bass at the end of may.......terrible problem


I know!
Due to the weather... and a few other things
rethinking my trip to maybe going the first two weeks on June rather than the last two weeks on May.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I know!
> Due to the weather... and a few other things
> rethinking my trip to maybe going the first two weeks on June rather than the last two weeks on May.


PRE SPAWN IS THE BEST!!


----------



## fastwater

Is your phone ringing yet???


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I just picked up 2 new assault reels. 2X SHIMANO Calcutta 200GTB
Will be setting the hook from 50yards with these on my Loomis X


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I just picked up 2 new assault reels. 2X SHIMANO Calcutta 200GTB
> Will be setting the hook from 50yards with these on my Loomis X


spoiled....I have a new citica and 2 curados.....


----------



## Popspastime

1 Pflueger level wind with cammo dacron and a 5 ft steel pole.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> I just picked up 2 new assault reels. 2X SHIMANO Calcutta 200GTB
> Will be setting the hook from 50yards with these on my Loomis X





Saugeye Tom said:


> spoiled....I have a new citica and 2 curados.....


I've seen the rods/reels in your garage ST...

...heck, I feel spoiled just getting some of the outfits you got rid of.

Me thinks you both are spoiled!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I've seen the rods/reels in your garage ST...
> 
> ...heck, I feel spoiled just getting some of the outfits you got rid of.
> 
> Me thinks you both are spoiled!


I may have a gift for you


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I may have a gift for you


Ut Ooooh...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ut Ooooh...


Ill email you a pic or post it here...you decide


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You took to long


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You took to long
> View attachment 258802


You're kidding me right???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You're kidding me right???


NOPE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

needs oiled thats all


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You're kidding me right???


even spooled with new braid.....great crank bait rod n reel


----------



## fastwater

You're somethin else ST.

Now l really feel spoiled!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Whenever you and I can meet....rod is brand new


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao....is the phone ringing....I'm on the other line


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> First time to St. Clair, can't wait! We've been to Presque the last 10yrs and decided to change it up this year! If anyone else will be there same time and would like to compare notes, shoot me a message! Thinking fish will be on beds, should be great as long as weather stays stable!


U going


----------



## BMustang

I see that FLW is hosting a tournament on LSC - June 28th - July 1st.
Hosted by the Detroit Sports Commission, Macomb County, the Huron-Clinton Metroparks Authority and the Sterling Heights Regional Chamber of Commerce.

Probably couldn't have picked a more challenging weekend.
Will be interesting to see how the "pros" do up there, out of their Southern impoundment element.


----------



## Bassthumb

They will light it up. Winners will run to Erie. It'll take an avg of 27-28 lbs a day to compete. I want to fish it, but $800 to co-angle ouch!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> They will light it up. Winners will run to Erie. It'll take an avg of 27-28 lbs a day to compete. I want to fish it, but $800 to co-angle ouch!


I would stay with clair....


----------



## Bassthumb

Summer Clair can be tough. Deep weed dropshot is about all we do in summer, but there is no doubt Erie has bigger fish. Lots of winning bags come from peele or the north shore. The challenge is finding them. With that many boats, someone will stumble on the mother load in Erie and wax any st Clair bag.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i did really well by middle island...hoggs but that fickle girl blows up so fast for my 17 1/2....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Depending on FLW boundaries, some will also run to Saginaw or Huron, maybe not.
Late June still holds big bags in LSC, but they are still not as big as an Erie bag can get. 
Most will be catching 3-4lbrs, and lots of them will have a hole in there jaw which indicates that 'Mitch was Here' 

Getting Close Fella's


----------



## Popspastime

So tell me what do they do with the fish they catch in Erie, take them back to the weigh-in? They fish out of Detroit, run Lake Erie then take the fish back to Detroit to the weigh-in..? hmmmmm..


----------



## Bassthumb

Yes. Some guys will run nearly to Cleveland and back


----------



## Popspastime

That is the worst devastation anyone could put on the bass population. Taking that 6 to 9 year old fish and moving it across the lake some 100+ miles. I'm dead against tournaments that condone this type of practice. They've just about killed other lakes doing this and now their working on the big lake. I better stop now before this gets ugly and I get banned.


----------



## laynhardwood

BMustang said:


> I tend to say the same things on an annual basis.
> We all have our preferences, and some of us are set in our ways (me) moreso than others.
> 
> I went through my LSC era in the early 80's, back before it became trendy. Was a welcome break from what we had here in Northern Kentucky, and we caught plenty of fish. Also got blown off of the lake with regularity and had to resort to drifting to put fish in the boat - just not my cup of tea.
> 
> I was then introduced to Drummond Island, Michigan (UP) and I thought that was a sizable upgrade. The true north, nice lakefront cabins, good rental boats, good smallie, walleye, and pike fishing etc, but then the Domino's Pizza people moved in, built an air strip, retirement homes, golf course, and the Jet Skiers showed up, and it was time to move on.
> 
> Discovered the Spanish River area of the North Channel of Lake Huron in 1991 and have been spending a month their annually ever since. Have also been blessed to spend an early-spring three week run each April at Pickwick, Tennessee as a warm-up.
> 
> I feel that newcomers could benefit from our experiences and short-cut the learning curve, but I guess everyone must do their own "trial and error" era, before discovering what it is you like and are happy with.


This guy makes it sound like he was with Lewis, Clark, and Sacagawea during his “discoveries”. LMFAO


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> This guy makes it sound like he was with Lewis, Clark, and Sacagawea during his “discoveries”. LMFAO


Don't be to hard on bm....he's just opinionated


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't be to hard on bm....he's just opinionated


Lol!
Maybe just a little.


----------



## BMustang

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't be to hard on bm....he's just opinionated


And old!!!


----------



## BMustang

Popspastime said:


> That is the worst devastation anyone could put on the bass population. Taking that 6 to 9 year old fish and moving it across the lake some 100+ miles. I'm dead against tournaments that condone this type of practice. They've just about killed other lakes doing this and now their working on the big lake. I better stop now before this gets ugly and I get banned.


Unfortunately, for these guys it's more business than sport.


----------



## rangerpig250

Saugeye Tom said:


> U going


May 14-18


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> May 14-18


Gonna miss ya this year again....of course drop shots, tubes and wacky worms....maybe some lipless


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Over my first 10 years fishing at st. clair, the natural colored(ghost-blue/silver/olive) jerkbaits were very productive. been reading a lot on how smallmouth relate to perch schools and started using a lot of firetiger jerks, and recently the hot colored swim baits.


----------



## laynhardwood

In may, bright pink is very good it makes them smallies mad


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Canadian mist tubes were hot for a while too seems green pumpkin is better now..


----------



## Bassthumb

laynhardwood said:


> In may, bright pink is very good it makes them smallies mad


Dead on. The pink fluke pre and post spawn makes smb very angry


----------



## Fishballz

So it would appear to me in the new regs that were published you can now fish musky all year catch and release. Can someone please confirm what I read lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> So it would appear to me in the new regs that were published you can now fish musky all year catch and release. Can someone please confirm what I read lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Yes that is true smallies too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Starting to worry....37 days. Still cold up there


----------



## Popspastime

What temps do you fellers like? I like between 62 and 66 before I get to chasing.


----------



## laynhardwood

48-57 is good for fattie smallies


----------



## fishmeister

Yes, I'm getting a little fidgety about the temperatures too. I' prefer upper 50s, but considering my approach if it is cooler. If smallies are uncooperative, I suppose I can work on walleye and pike.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sounds good to me too


----------



## fastwater

Do you guys think going up in June would be better as far as water temp and the spawn goes? Or will this year be just a light May spawning season due to cooler waters?


----------



## Popspastime

I've always hears 49 and rising but in all my time SM fishing I never found that to be true, 60+ and it was on. I fish Erie a whole bunch for SM, and yes, you can get some with the cooler temps emp on "some", LM can be caught in cooler water because they push up shallow, but the jumpers live in the open water that takes a bit more to warm. This year looks to be very late comming all over the US and Canada so I'd adjust from there. JMO


----------



## Popspastime

More porn to get you going..


----------



## laynhardwood

I have caught a ton of giants in upper 40 degree water. You may not catch 50 a day but you will
Catch the right ones.


----------



## Acetylcholin99

Nice job


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Do you guys think going up in June would be better as far as water temp and the spawn goes? Or will this year be just a light May spawning season due to cooler waters?


ITHINK THE 25TH THRU THE 3RD WILL BE KILLER!! LAST WEEK OF MAY FIRST OF JUNE FASTWATER


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ITHINK THE 25TH THRU THE 3RD WILL BE KILLER!! LAST WEEK OF MAY FIRST OF JUNE FASTWATER


Lol!
What I was getting at is with fish, if the water temps arent exactly right at the time they are normally supposed to be prepping to go on the beds,bedding, then leaving the beds...do they just postpone their spawning activities until the water temp is right and then go on with their normal spawning activities....or do they just not spawn as heavy that year with maybe some not spawning at all?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> What I was getting at is with fish, if the water temps arent exactly right at the time they are normally supposed to be prepping to go on the beds,bedding, then leaving the beds...do they just postpone their spawning activities until the water temp is right and then go on with their normal spawning activities....or do they just not spawn as heavy that year with maybe some not spawning at all?


They will have the feed bags on...prespawn!


----------



## fastwater

Sounds Good!
Gonna try and be there and give em exactly what they want.


----------



## zack2345

so I've got a question does any one know how long it would take to go by boat from where 94 crosses the Clinton river to st clair lake ? not sure if it's like idol only or if it's to shallow to run... I have a house I'm looking at buying near there but if its idol the whole way I'd say it would take like 45 min


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> so I've got a question does any one know how long it would take to go by boat from where 94 crosses the Clinton river to st clair lake ? not sure if it's like idol only or if it's to shallow to run... I have a house I'm looking at buying near there but if its idol the whole way I'd say it would take like 45 min


Have not been up the Clinton river but here's an article on it:
http://www.lakestclair.net/index.php?/topic/63664-clinton-river-depth/

...and some depth charts:
http://www.lre.usace.army.mil/Missions/Operations/Clinton-River-MI/


----------



## zack2345

thanks for the info it looks like there is a lot of marinas and docks on the river its self I'm sure you have to idle through most of it


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> thanks for the info it looks like there is a lot of marinas and docks on the river its self I'm sure you have to idle through most of it


I bet so...in spots it's not that wide either.
But do you really think it would take 45 mins at idle from 94 to LSC?
Again, have never been up the Clinton but fished in LSC right at the mouth.
May have to explore a bit this year a run up a ways.


----------



## BMustang

Effective temperatures vary from place to place.

I'm presently fishing Pickwick Lake, Tennessee where the water temps are in the upper fifties and the fish are still in pre-spawn mode. Add in air temps in the thirties at night and in the upper fifties during the day, along with 15-20 mph winds with major storms blowing through this weekend, and it's been perhaps the toughest week I've ever had here. Good news is that I have two more weeks here for it to improve, but I'm not overly optimistic for the upcoming week.

We also fish Northern Ontario from mid-May to Mid-June and so long as the ice is out, the bite is on. 47 degrees is not uncommon, and 55 is prime time.


----------



## zack2345

just found out its 4 miles so I figured a idling boat might be going 5 mph so it will take quite some time ... I'll probably look elsewhere that's way too long


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> just found out its 4 miles so I figured a idling boat might be going 5 mph so it will take quite some time ... I'll probably look elsewhere that's way too long


Yes...looking at the map, seems there's a lot of twists and turns.
Might not be a bad trip if you're not in a hurry but pulling to Selfridge would probably be much faster.
At any rate, hope things work out for you.


----------



## fastwater

On the Mich. weather report...not good!
Up around Huron area they've had much cold rain and reports of up to a half inch of ice. Further up north, they are snowmobiling on several inches of fresh snow. 
Better news is most of the ice is out of the Saint Clair River and guys are limiting well on the eyes.


----------



## zack2345

So I just booked my place close to self ridge... My question is how much different is the fishing in anchor bay in the self ridge area vs the mile roads close to metro ? I've fished out of metro close to the mile roads and done very well it's just our new place has a dock so we don't have to stay at a hotel now


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> So I just booked my place close to self ridge... My question is how much different is the fishing in anchor bay in the self ridge area vs the mile roads close to metro ? I've fished out of metro close to the mile roads and done very well it's just our new place has a dock so we don't have to stay at a hotel now


It really depends on the weather now.we have done well fishing the channels out of marinas


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> It really depends on the weather now.we have done well fishing the channels out of marinas


so do the smallies spawn in big numbers in anchor bay just like the mile roads?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anchor, muskamoot.....never done well way north though.....shallow.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fish seem to gang up in self ridge before they do along mile roads. It does warm quicker when conditions aren't crazy. Water and wind flow can change that though. The mile roads area is quite a haul from SR. Depending on your type of boat, you may consider trailering when exploring the southwest shore.



zack2345 said:


> So I just booked my place close to self ridge... My question is how much different is the fishing in anchor bay in the self ridge area vs the mile roads close to metro ? I've fished out of metro close to the mile roads and done very well it's just our new place has a dock so we don't have to stay at a hotel now


----------



## ebijack

zack2345 said:


> . My question is how much different is the fishing in anchor bay in the self ridge area vs the mile roads close to metro ? I've fished out of metro close to the mile roads and done very well it's just our new place has a dock so we don't have to stay at a hotel now


Fishing Anchorbay is/has more larger shallowerflats and a few more remote rocks/rock piles than the mile rds area that are easier to find. But you will also find more concentrations of smallies around the mile rds than Anchor. IMHO.
Most of the time, we pick our area to fish on what the weather is throwing at us that day.
Don't forget about the shipping channel edges out in the lake.
I should mention I live 15 mins from Lake St Clair. Been fishing it since the 70's.


----------



## zack2345

ebijack said:


> Fishing Anchorbay is/has more larger shallowerflats and a few more remote rocks/rock piles than the mile rds area that are easier to find. But you will also find more concentrations of smallies around the mile rds than Anchor. IMHO.
> Most of the time, we pick our area to fish on what the weather is throwing at us that day.
> Don't forget about the shipping channel edges out in the lake.
> I should mention I live 15 mins from Lake St Clair. Been fishing it since the 70's.


thanks for the info... yea I've had to drive pretty far on a very rough day it's not fun ...but that's my dilemma Ive got plenty of spots marked right outside metro park where I've caught many fish but since we have a place rented close to self ridge with a dock I was hoping the smallies stacked up close to self ridge the same as by metro


----------



## ebijack

Cast the shallows, watch for large boulders. There are a few. GPS them. Same as the mile rds. Cast with your favorite deeper diver. Find where you have coontail/cabbage beds. You found one of the spots. Then work them over. 
Repeat.


----------



## zack2345

ebijack said:


> Cast the shallows, watch for large boulders. There are a few. GPS them. Same as the mile rds. Cast with your favorite deeper diver. Find where you have coontail/cabbage beds. You found one of the spots. Then work them over.
> Repeat.


thanks alot


----------



## NewbreedFishing

METRO wouldn't be a bad a ride from SR, but heading down to 9mile or further south can rattle your cage if weather kicks up.



zack2345 said:


> thanks for the info... yea I've had to drive pretty far on a very rough day it's not fun ...but that's my dilemma Ive got plenty of spots marked right outside metro park where I've caught many fish but since we have a place rented close to self ridge with a dock I was hoping the smallies stacked up close to self ridge the same as by metro


----------



## ebijack

If you launch at Metro, it is a 30 minute idle out to the lake. Nice launch and protected. Just sayin. Harley Ensign is at the Clinton River mouth (nice rock walls). 
9mi launch is a PIA due to the long walk from the parking lot. But is the closest/shortest run to the South channel.


----------



## zack2345

I guess time will tell where the fish will be we will be arriving may 31st... I figured I'd try to go a bit later with the weather trending on the colder side this year. I went last year around the same time and the largemouth wouldn't bite in the canals... and I feel like the smallmouth were on the tail end of spawning... we caught like 30 each day and a few 4s and 1 5. so I figured instead of going earlier we would keep the same week since the weather and water temps are alot different


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> I guess time will tell where the fish will be we will be arriving may 31st... I figured I'd try to go a bit later with the weather trending on the colder side this year. I went last year around the same time and the largemouth wouldn't bite in the canals... and I feel like the smallmouth were on the tail end of spawning... we caught like 30 each day and a few 4s and 1 5. so I figured instead of going earlier we would keep the same week since the weather and water temps are alot different


ZACH, I will be there from May 26 till June 3rd...My Cell Is 937-two six 6- 45 two one. Call or Text me for info I'll help the best I can...ST


----------



## zack2345

sweet I'll give you a text or call and see what's going on I'm trying to get another buddy to bring his boat up but they are in dale hollow right now on a crappie trip... I had to back out this year cause I'm currently sitting with a 3 day old baby boy... but thanks alot I'll be in touch


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> sweet I'll give you a text or call and see what's going on I'm trying to get another buddy to bring his boat up but they are in dale hollow right now on a crappie trip... I had to back out this year cause I'm currently sitting with a 3 day old baby boy... but thanks alot I'll be in touch


Help ya out .....as long as I find em


----------



## zack2345

well I'll check around self ridge when I get there but I've got ourspot marked on my lowrance from last year when we got on them good right outside metro it was a very small spot but every drift over it was just two or3 big ones... let me know if your not on them when you get there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> well I'll check around self ridge when I get there but I've got ourspot marked on my lowrance from last year when we got on them good right outside metro it was a very small spot but every drift over it was just two or3 big ones... let me know if your not on them when you get there


will do,, I have a few spots for you too....if we meet up bring a map! ill mark her up for ya!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

SPOONFEEDER! 



Saugeye Tom said:


> will do,, I have a few spots for you too....if we meet up bring a map! ill mark her up for ya!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> SPOONFEEDER!


GOTTA HELP A BROTHER


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> GOTTA HELP A BROTHER


He sure helped me...that's for sure.
And I appreciate every bit of it.


----------



## Fishballz

Tom, we'll be up June 1st to chase those toothy critters! I know you guys target smallies but if you are seeing or catching allot of muskies I'd appreciate the lead!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

NewbreedFishing said:


> SPOONFEEDER!


 Newbreed can be rough on ya, guys!! Leaders not followers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Newbreed can be rough on ya, guys!! Leaders not followers.


He helps all just being a hard ass


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> Tom, we'll be up June 1st to chase those toothy critters! I know you guys target smallies but if you are seeing or catching allot of muskies I'd appreciate the lead!
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


you got my # ?


----------



## zack2345

NewbreedFishing said:


> SPOONFEEDER!


so your telling me if your traveling to a lake you have only fished a handful of times you wouldn't want some inside info ? especially since I'll be fishing an entirely new part of the lake I've never fished. I mean seems like a good idea right isn't what this site is for ?


----------



## zack2345

thanks saugeye tom


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> so your telling me if your traveling to a lake you have only fished a handful of times you wouldn't want some inside info ? especially since I'll be fishing an entirely new part of the lake I've never fished. I mean seems like a good idea right isn't what this site is for ?


Think ole Newbreedfishing was just bustin Saugeye Toms chops a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Hey guys here is something to consider. https://www.10tv.com/article/hepatitis-vaccines-urged-travelers-kentucky-michigan


----------



## fishmeister

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Hey guys here is something to consider. https://www.10tv.com/article/hepatitis-vaccines-urged-travelers-kentucky-michigan


https://www.michigan.gov/mdhhs/0,5885,7-339-71550_2955_2976_82305_82310-447907--,00.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

30 days till the ride up north....pre spawn will be in full swing 100 fish days in our future


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> 30 days till the ride up north....pre spawn will be in full swing 100 fish days in our future


cant wait brother... my dad loves this place. I took him up last year for the first time and he is in love... dont get me wrong I love it to but I've turned into a fisherman who goes after the tasty fish. like crappie and saugeye... but seeing my dad in paradise makes me just as happy. might be an odd question but does any one know when the crappie spawn in lake st clair


----------



## ebijack

Some times you can find crappie out in the lake. Much easier to find them in canals/marina's for the next while.
You might want to watch/join the sister website. 
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/lk-st-clair-and-st-clair-river.58/
Oh, and finally Mi DNR will accept a phone photo of your Mi fishing lic. starting this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

zack2345 said:


> cant wait brother... my dad loves this place. I took him up last year for the first time and he is in love... dont get me wrong I love it to but I've turned into a fisherman who goes after the tasty fish. like crappie and saugeye... but seeing my dad in paradise makes me just as happy. might be an odd question but does any one know when the crappie spawn in lake st clair


I imahine its a lot like erie and is a little later on in the year. Last part of may first part of june. 
Hope you guysdo well


----------



## ebijack

You might want to watch this fishing report from St Clair.
Justin who manages a tackle shop near Metro puts out reports quite often on what is going on out in the lake and canals.


----------



## Bassthumb

We fished today. Tough bite at first, ended up with 33 smb a 4.7, 4.2 and everything else under 3. Two muskies, 1 pike and a walleye. Blades, tubes, rattle trap, jerkbait all worked. Fished from 1230pm to 730


----------



## fishmeister

Bassthumb said:


> We fished today. Tough bite at first, ended up with 33 smb a 4.7, 4.2 and everything else under 3. Two muskies, 1 pike and a walleye. Blades, tubes, rattle trap, jerkbait all worked. Fished from 1230pm to 730
> View attachment 261116


Thanks for the report! Beautiful muskie.


----------



## fastwater

Excellent Muskie Bassthumb. 
Sounds like things are ramping up nicely.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Put em on hold for us BT


----------



## Bassthumb

They are up now for sure, most of our fish came at 6ft. Water was 50 degrees pretty much everywhere we were so I would think some are spawning. I'll be there Saturday and possibly once this week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> They are up now for sure, most of our fish came at 6ft. Water was 50 degrees pretty much everywhere we were so I would think some are spawning. I'll be there Saturday and possibly once this week.


Thanks for the info....


----------



## zack2345

Bassthumb said:


> They are up now for sure, most of our fish came at 6ft. Water was 50 degrees pretty much everywhere we were so I would think some are spawning. I'll be there Saturday and possibly once this week.


I thought the smallies spawned when the temps were 55 to 65 ? seems a bit cool for them to spawn ?


----------



## BMustang

Smallies tend to spawn on the full moon, and we are in the midst of a full moon.

I would think, the next full moon won't be for awhile, when the majority will spawn.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> Smallies tend to spawn on the full moon, and we are in the midst of a full moon.
> 
> I would think, the next full moon won't be for awhile, when the majority will spawn.


YES SIR the weekend we will be there


----------



## BMustang

""YES SIR the weekend we will be there"

Wow! May 1st sneaked up on me.
Best of luck for a successful trip!!!


----------



## Popspastime

Hope you guys spank um good..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thx pops...I'll post ...every other day


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I am trying to sneak off and see what's happening this weekend if the winds subside.
My buddies got into the slobs at Saginaw Bay. 5 fish went 27+


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I am trying to sneak off and see what's happening this weekend if the winds subside.
> My buddies got into the slobs at Saginaw Bay. 5 fish went 27+


holy crap


----------



## ebijack

You sure got some bad weather Tom!
I live 15 mins. from St Clair.

40mph gusting to 50 winds today. The runoff from yesterday's rain will make alot of places muddy till there is a good stiff wind from the west to blow the dirty water out towards the shipping channels currents.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ebijack said:


> You sure got some bad weather Tom!
> I live 15 mins. from St Clair.
> 
> 40mph gusting to 50 winds today. The runoff from yesterday's rain will make alot of places muddy till there is a good stiff wind from the west to blow the dirty water out towards the shipping channels currents.


Man....I hope it's not like last year.....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man....I hope it's not like last year.....


You got that right!
Hoping the winds settle for you.


----------



## Bassthumb

Anyone know if the mile roads are clean?


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man....I hope it's not like last year.....


hey tom I thought you weren't leaving till the end of this month


----------



## fastwater

Can't tell ya about mile roads but talked to brother in Port Huron today. They had extremely high southwest wind warnings earlier today with winds expected to gust up to between 50-60mph.
Tried to post up an extended wind report but for some reason it wouldn't let me post it.
Looks like tomorrow will be same high winds as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> hey tom I thought you weren't leaving till the end of this month


25th thru June 3rd


----------



## GT37

Have the 3rd week of June off and was thinking St Clair or Chautauqua. I have fishing Chautauqua in late june but not St Clair, just wondering what to expect that time of year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GT37 said:


> Have the 3rd week of June off and was thinking St Clair or Chautauqua. I have fishing Chautauqua in late june but not St Clair, just wondering what to expect that time of year.


the best info i can give is fish the transition spots....weeds will be up well...deep water rock piles, muskie and pike around the deeper weeds!!


----------



## rangerpig250

Alright, I’ll be there next Monday thru Friday , who’s buying the beers???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> Alright, I’ll be there next Monday thru Friday , who’s buying the beers???


LOL leave 2 for me on the dock please


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Obviously didn't make it up north last weekend(crazy winds). Todays weather looks nice but will decline from here. Hoping next week starts a nice warming trend. Good luck and keep us updated Rangerpig. I will be up there a week from tonite.


----------



## ebijack

NewbreedFishing said:


> Obviously didn't make it up north last weekend(crazy winds). Todays weather looks nice but will decline from here. Hoping next week starts a nice warming trend. Good luck and keep us updated Rangerpig. I will be up there a week from tonite.


Today started nice. But the winds are over 20mph right now and building to a storm tonight.
I should note for you folks coming here. If you did not know. WEST bound (east bound is open) 696 is closed from 75 to 94. That is 150,000 vehicles traveling the mile rds to get around. It's freakin *uts to get around. Going to take 2 yrs.
Enjoy.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

EBIJack, what are the lake temps running right now?

This closure wont effect us coming from the south will it??
Either way appreciate the heads up, and Don't lockjaw them all!!





ebijack said:


> Today started nice. But the winds are over 20mph right now and building to a storm tonight.
> I should note for you folks coming here. If you did not know. WEST bound (east bound is open) 696 is closed from 75 to 94. That is 150,000 vehicles traveling the mile rds to get around. It's freakin *uts to get around. Going to take 2 yrs.
> Enjoy.


----------



## Fishballz

Thanks for the heads up! Coming up in the morning

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ebijack

Even if you are taking 75 to 94 to where you are staying. There is about double the traffic around 94 to 75 (from St Clair to Troy Mi). The mile roads lead to Jefferson (access to most of the ramps on St Clair). Just expect slow driving. If you can miss rush hours, you will be happier.
Temps are still warming, some areas are in the 50's. But predicted on/off rain thru sunday. Will drop the temps in shallow and cause muddy water.
The folks who are getting out, alot of great catches. Typically, if walleye's catches were up in spring, smallies will follow suit.
Not much for weeds just yet.
If the wind is up over 15mph, I'd fish the north channel starting at the lake, moving up river. If you can get to the middle or south channel. The fishing should be picking up there also besides the mile rds.
And you guys know 75 south is closed right? Downtown south. To get you back home.


----------



## ebijack

Also don't forget, just like Oh this time of year. The DNR is checking boats and lic. at different ramps every day. Check your flair dates etc.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ebijack said:


> Also don't forget, just like Oh this time of year. The DNR is checking boats and lic. at different ramps every day. Check your flair dates etc.


I dont have flairs....how long do i have to be to need them in the wondermoius state of Michigan?


----------



## zack2345

pretty sure any boat in international water ways needs flairs... the ohio river lake Erie and I believe st clair as well


----------



## ebijack

Yep ^^^^^
For powered boats. Typically the dates/flairs are good for 3 yrs. There are dates on them. If expired, you do not have flairs in the DNR eyes. Many stores sell them when the dates are almost up/expired. (been there done that) So check the dates before purchase. You need at least 3 good flairs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thx....picking some up today


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ebijack said:


> Also don't forget, just like Oh this time of year. The DNR is checking boats and lic. at different ramps every day. Check your flair dates etc.


Good reminder... also if u see an officer giving inspections,or just an officer sitting back observeing,ask for a saftey check before getting on the water. At least in ohio they wont ticket you unless your on the water. Plus a yearly inspection sticker in most cases will prevent on water inspections an lost fishing time


----------



## NewbreedFishing

they typically have those pesky auxilary coast guard goons at the launch ramps.
just decline ...they have zero authority


----------



## ebijack

If anyone wants a quality inspection. Contact Marblehead Coast Guard station.
No charge, but they really go thru your boat and point out things that could cause problems or violations. And additional tips.
Throw devices should have at least 25ft of nylon (cheap stuff) tyed to the cushion etc. Reasons being, Bad throw you can retrieve the device and throw again. Also it is pretty dang hard to swim to a floating device (even more so in a panic) and actually catch it due to your waves pushing it away. But anyone can swim to a rope and pull the device to them. And possibly now you can pull them to the boat.
I did not know the +/pos side of any battery must have a protective cover to avoid possible shorting. I was told they have incidences like that every year causing fires on boat. A simple screwdriver, plyers etc dropped.

As far as those ugly stickers.
Me I never cared about being inspected again out on the water. But a Mi officer was insisting on putting his big orange sticker on one of my bubble windshields. That was NOT going to happen, my property and no law say's you must have it. He was about to go into the water. He saw my point of view when he knew I meant business. Only officer to ever give me crap about not wanting the sticker.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

NewbreedFishing said:


> they typically have those pesky auxilary coast guard goons at the launch ramps.
> just decline ...they have zero authority


Every time ive ever fished the mile roads area ive seen a coast gaurd boat going boat-boat all day long from 9-5......


----------



## fastwater

Another fact to consider when fishing at LSC(or any water up north) is the water temp.
Water up there is a lot colder for the most part then here in Ohio. So if someone happens to find themselves overboard, as we witnessed last year in a boat not more than 20 yds from us, the shock of the cold water is surely breathe taking. The fella that went overboard, when finally back in his boat kept commenting on how the sudden cold water took his breathe and made it almost impossible to take even one breathe. There were three guys in that boat. Guy in the front was facing forward, guy in back was facing the rear, the guy that fell in was in the middle of the boat. The guy in the front and the rear facing away from the guy in the middle didn't even know their buddy fell overboard for a good couple a minutes. Facing away from him, Apparently they didn't see him or hear the splash and the fella in the water couldn't yell cause he couldn't breathe.
Looked over from our boat and saw the guy in the water about 10' from the boat bobbing between the waves and started waiving our arms,pointing and yelling.
Just another reason to wear a PDF and have throwable flotation device with rope attached on board...and keep a close eye on each other while out on the water.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

That's because the coast guard station is in front of Miller Marina right there. I have no problem cooperating with the 'real' coast guard. I think they have gotten me 2x. My boat (scarlet and grey), sticks out like a sore thumb up there.
Grrrr

Thanks for the reminder of having a rope teethered to my throwable.
I fish with a handful of different people throughout the 2 weeks I am there, and really don't know there capabilities if they fell in. I know I have almost went in a few times myself.



Saugeyefisher said:


> Every time ive ever fished the mile roads area ive seen a coast gaurd boat going boat-boat all day long from 9-5......


----------



## NewbreedFishing

HEY GENTS!

I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> HEY GENTS!
> 
> I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


Thanks for the offer NBF...but looks as though I'll not be making the trip this year. Maybe hook up with ya in the future.


----------



## Brahmabull71

NewbreedFishing said:


> I know I have almost went in a few times myself.


That’s because your in bass boat 

Sorry Mitch couldn’t resist!


----------



## fastwater

Brahmabull71 said:


> That’s because your in bass boat
> 
> Sorry Mitch couldn’t resist!


Lol!
Know you posted that just to rib Mitch a bit...but the guy I posted about was in a 17-18' deep v with very high sides. They had fished right close to us most all day and we mostly stayed in sinc. with our drifts. Still trying to figure out how he went over being in the deepest part of the boat.
If he was drunk...he was surely sober by the time we made it over there.


----------



## Brahmabull71

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> Know you posted that just to rib Mitch a bit...but the guy I posted about was in a 17-18' deep v with very high sides. They had fished right close to us most all day and we mostly stayed in sinc. with our drifts. Still trying to figure out how he went over being in the deepest part of the boat...


He might have been fat like me...just sayin... 

We aren’t the most coordinated bunch since we’re top heavy and all


----------



## fastwater

Brahmabull71 said:


> He might have been fat like me...just sayin...
> 
> We aren’t the most coordinated bunch since we’re top heavy and all


Well...he was a bit on the heavy side. Plus he looked to be 60-65 or so. These guys panicked big time trying to get him back in the boat.
By the time we got over there, they were trying to pull him in over the side of the boat rather than at the rear of the boat. With the two on the same side of the boat pulling(which were not little guys) plus the weight of the fallen, they came within no more than an inch from taking water on from the side.
They headed in after all was done.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> HEY GENTS!
> 
> I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


I'm in


----------



## fishmeister

NewbreedFishing said:


> HEY GENTS!
> 
> I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


I'l be there 20-27, so I'm in too if we're there at the same time. Thanks for putting it out there.


----------



## zack2345

NewbreedFishing said:


> HEY GENTS!
> 
> I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


I'll be there the 30th through the 3rd I love me some beer and so does my pops and uncle


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ok all gotta keep in touch i'm there the 25th thru June 3rd Cell 937-266-4521 i can get ahold of new breed


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gonna miss FASTWATER


----------



## fastwater

Sure gonna miss you guys too.


----------



## ebijack

NewbreedFishing said:


> HEY GENTS!
> 
> I am going to put this out there and see who is available, and when, to get together where I stay at Terrys Marina(Fair Haven). I have ample room to host a social/beer crushing session one nite after we get off the lake.


Let me know, I'll drive over to Terry's.


----------



## zack2345

are there any good places to eat on the water up there ? maybe close to selfridge area ? we usually just eat lunch meat sandwiches but they get old


----------



## rangerpig250

Two more days, can’t wait !!! No one else going to be there??? I driiiiiiink alone, yeeeeaaaaah with nobody else, I drink alooooooone!!


----------



## ebijack

zack2345 said:


> are there any good places to eat on the water up there ? maybe close to selfridge area ? we usually just eat lunch meat sandwiches but they get old


There are some restaurants. Not sure if they all will be open yet.
https://www.google.com/maps/search/...air/@42.4693778,-83.1074638,12z/data=!3m1!4b1
There are couple on the North channel as well. The Raft on the northeast end of Anchor bay has good food and cold beer.


----------



## fishmeister

zack2345 said:


> are there any good places to eat on the water up there ? maybe close to selfridge area ? we usually just eat lunch meat sandwiches but they get old


http://www.lakestclairguide.com/eat/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> Two more days, can’t wait !!! No one else going to be there??? I driiiiiiink alone, yeeeeaaaaah with nobody else, I drink alooooooone!!


LOL send the report and come back up on the 26th HOW WILL I GET YOU ALOOONNNNEEE???ann and nancey


----------



## ebijack

Well we got 2.5" of rain yesterday before the evening rain started. Still sprinkling now. Clinton river is expected to rise above flood stage today or monday when we get more rain.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ebijack said:


> Well we got 2.5" of rain yesterday before the evening rain started. Still sprinkling now. Clinton river is expected to rise above flood stage today or monday when we get more rain.


Ugh


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Dang...Mile Roads will be trashed and Salt Creek will dirty up Self Ridge.
East side will be my first stop.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Dang...Mile Roads will be trashed and Salt Creek will dirty up Self Ridge.
> East side will be my first stop.


MITCH Let us know how ya do!!


----------



## rangerpig250

Fished the mile road area for a few hours yesterday, boated 20-30 fish, no big ones, biggest was a 3 1/2. Concentrated 9-12ft, Lucky Craft 100DD’s and drop shots. Water temp 57-59.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER WEEK OR 2....THANK YOU FOR THE REPORT


----------



## zack2345

cant wait 2 more weeks for me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> cant wait 2 more weeks for me


See ya there


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Where is everyone thinking of launching if Crocker isnt opened? Harley, Selfridge?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Selfridge.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Where is everyone thinking of launching if Crocker isnt opened? Harley, Selfridge?


We have a dock at our cabin swanveiw......state ramp in. And out 1 time for the week....unless we run up north


----------



## zack2345

does any one know if I would be aloud to leave my trailer locked up at self ridge ramp for 3 days... ? were staying at an air bnb on a canal and the guy says the trailer wont fit In his driveway


----------



## ebijack

Typically we launch closest to where we want to fish. Just like Oh.
Some ramps if you talk to them first will let you store your trailer for a couple days. Alot depends on how heavy the ramp traffic is/has been when you are there.
Call and ask (586) 469-1335 Selfridge launch.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Zach2345 I may be able to help you out with storage.
I head up tonite


----------



## zack2345

thanks guys I'll give them a call in the am


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saugeye Tom said:


> We have a dock at our cabin swanveiw......state ramp in. And out 1 time for the week....unless we run up north



We are staying at Swanview also June 2-9. Do you just take a long boat ride if you want to hit Geno's or the 400 club and points south? Or do you just stay in Anchor Bay and the Flats?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We trailer if we go further than the metro beaches


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Got a 115 on the boat...could run the whole way to 9 mile but .....gas saved us worth the pull


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Did better than I thought today. Caught 35 in 6 hrs. Biggest 4.2lbs.
Mix of large and smallmouth. Winds were so vicious I had to throw a spinnerbait 90% which I hated 

Lake is cold 53 and warmed to 64. Hopped around alot looking for clean water. Most fish were spawners or cruisers in 3' Also used a Gambler 'Big Easy' w/#5 Texposer when I could.


----------



## Fishballz

When I was up last weekend a guy idles over to our boat and asks me if we have a scale... He weighed a 6.8lb tank smallie, it was a pig

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ebijack

If you guys are not fishing the seawalls on the windy days (I prefer the North channel). You are missing out. Hit the wall with your lure of choice and let drop/freefall straight down. Miss hitting the wall by 3" and you are missing alot of fish. There are also alot of humps/dipps etc in the channels that hold smallies.
Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ebijack said:


> If you guys are not fishing the seawalls on the windy days (I prefer the North channel). You are missing out. Hit the wall with your lure of choice and let drop/freefall straight down. Miss hitting the wall by 3" and you are missing alot of fish. There are also alot of humps/dipps etc in the channels that hold smallies.
> Any questions, just ask.


So im assuming theres plenty of smalies holding in the scr this time of year?
We always didthe lake now through mud summer,then after summer set in its river time...
Something about that river bite!!! We had a little breakfast spot on one ofthe channels that had a small section of seawall we would always hit a few nice fish before an after eating. It was about a 25 yard stretch where the current is absolutely ripping against the seawall. Actually we quit going to breakfast there because it was so hard to tie off with the current an started hitting deckers for breakfast an lunch. 
Wish i could remember wich channel an the name of the breakfast place. It was on a island but u.s. They gave us bloody marrys in to-go cups haha....


----------



## fishhogg

Saugeyefisher said:


> So im assuming theres plenty of smalies holding in the scr this time of year?
> We always didthe lake now through mud summer,then after summer set in its river time...
> Something about that river bite!!! We had a little breakfast spot on one ofthe channels that had a small section of seawall we would always hit a few nice fish before an after eating. It was about a 25 yard stretch where the current is absolutely ripping against the seawall. Actually we quit going to breakfast there because it was so hard to tie off with the current an started hitting deckers for breakfast an lunch.
> Wish i could remember wich channel an the name of the breakfast place. It was on a island but u.s. They gave us bloody marrys in to-go cups haha....


If I remember right that was on the middle channel, down near the lake and had that whole tiki bar thing going on. Those where some good times!


----------



## ebijack

There are smallies in the river all year. One reason for me liking the North channel is launch at Deckers, idle around and start fishing. Go up stream and cast seawalls/docks. Or head out into the lake. Lots of fish holding spots and current speeds to work over/thru. 
Smallies, walleye, perch, largemouth etc. Lots of weeds come summer with lots of water flow. The A and B markers are so good spots also. A is more towards Selfridge. B is where the North channel drops in lake depth with rocks/weeds just west of the first North channel marker.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishhogg said:


> If I remember right that was on the middle channel, down near the lake and had that whole tiki bar thing going on. Those where some good times!


Ill NEVER forget the second time up when things finally clicked for us(you where up a week before us an ole uncle bob finally listened to you) . 
Never had so much fun catching fish in my life.... 
We never got on the bite casting walls like ebijack mentioned,but phil i remember the first year when we struggled big time in are boat. you getting on them casting walls with big twisters...
Yes good times,,,,,lololol me watching the adults let lose for a few days. waiting for everyone to pass out in there tents so i could finally drink a few


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hows the bite Mitch ??


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Hey guys. Not very good at all. 55-68 are the temps I am finding.
Winds have been relentless since we arrived. Had two 35 fish days, and then today, 1 20"muskie.

Too early. It will take 2 weeks to pull large schools in too bed.
Mile Rds is mud from high rains and selfridges is still degree


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey guys. Not very good at all. 55-68 are the temps I am finding.
> Winds have been relentless since we arrived. Had two 35 fish days, and then today, 1 20"muskie.
> 
> Too early. It will take 2 weeks to pull large schools in too bed.
> Mile Rds is mud from high rains and selfridges is still degree


Ugh... the 26th will be better


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Selfridges still degree..???colder?


----------



## rangerpig250

Nothing great to report , mile roads sucked for us on bass, all the walleye you want to catch on jerk baits though! Went to little Muscamoot Bay and found them on beds , drop shots and swim baits did the trick, water temp was 64.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good fish. !!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Yeah, that's where I should have fished yesterday. Winds have shifted more in 3 days then I could count.
Selfridge is 60degrees and very few fish have showed up for the party so far. Maybe next week.


----------



## fishmeister

Getting ready to leave.
#adultchristmaseve


----------



## fishmeister

Getting ready to leave.
#adultchristmaseve


----------



## fastwater

Have a great, safe trip fishmeister.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Getting ready to leave.
> #adultchristmaseve


See ya next weekend


----------



## fishmeister

Thanks Fastwater. See you next weekend Tom. I'll have fish stories.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

CANT WAIT TO HEAR EM you there??


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> CANT WAIT TO HEAR EM you there??


Made it! Went to Kroger and stocked up for the week, watched a of boats jigging for walleye in the river, fixed dinner, and now......planning for tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Make some casts in the canal...you'll get pike....little muskamoot would be a good place to start


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> Made it! Went to Kroger and stocked up for the week, watched a of boats jigging for walleye in the river, fixed dinner, and now......planning for tomorrow.


Make sure you save a few of them fish for when my buddy ST gets there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Make sure you save a few of them fish for when my buddy ST gets there.


Lol. I got some on a string in the canal......


----------



## zack2345

fishmeister said:


> Made it! Went to Kroger and stocked up for the week, watched a of boats jigging for walleye in the river, fixed dinner, and now......planning for tomorrow.


hey what river and canal are you guys talking about ? like one of the 3 channels ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The canal is at the cabin....the river is the middle channel...st clair river


----------



## zack2345

hey guys I saw a video of these dudes fishing in what looks to be a large canal with like 5 foot tall metal sea walls ... any one know what area of the lake that is


----------



## zack2345

I see I see I cant freaking wait


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> hey guys I saw a video of these dudes fishing in what looks to be a large canal with like 5 foot tall metal sea walls ... any one know what area of the lake that is


With a light house?


----------



## zack2345

maybe I'm not sure in the video I think they catch two muskie close to 50 inches


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saw the vid....think its south end


----------



## zack2345

looks like maybe a marina the video is called .. epic lake st clair muskie smallmouth trip


----------



## zack2345

oh ok thanks I'm just wanting to explore this trip since I'm going to be fishing a new area anyway


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Make some casts in the canal...you'll get pike....little muskamoot would be a good place to start


That' where I'm heading tomorrow (muskamoot). Saw a huge gar in the canal. 
Talked to some guys that fished mile eds today. Took them awhile to find smallies, but eventually got into them. They also caught five incidental walleye. Using Ned rigs and donkey rig.


----------



## ebijack

What part of the lake are you wanting to learn/cover? Maybe I can help.


----------



## ebijack

Here, maybe this will help some of you to identify area's. Zoom/move etc
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14850.shtml

Make sure you fish the long sand point out from swan creek. All the way around.


----------



## zack2345

ebijack said:


> What part of the lake are you wanting to learn/cover? Maybe I can help.


not really sure I'm going to start at selfridge cause that's close then venture out if we dont find them


----------



## fishhogg

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ill NEVER forget the second time up when things finally clicked for us(you where up a week before us an ole uncle bob finally listened to you) .
> Never had so much fun catching fish in my life....
> We never got on the bite casting walls like ebijack mentioned,but phil i remember the first year when we struggled big time in are boat. you getting on them casting walls with big twisters...
> Yes good times,,,,,lololol me watching the adults let lose for a few days. waiting for everyone to pass out in there tents so i could finally drink a few


LOL...Bob never admitted that he listened to me. That's funny. I got to get over and see him, been very remiss in doing that. Get busy with everything going on and...don't have to tell you that. Yea, we all knew you were waiting for us to hit the rack. Pretty funny. I love fishing that lake. I remember going over to Mitchell's bay and fishing with my granddad. Gosh that has to be almost 50 years ago. We should get a trip together for late summer early fall, and go blast smallies/muskies. That old honey hole down by the state park has been pretty much fished out. It gets the crap pounded out of it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fishing has been hit and miss so far. 
Did Mascamoot today, and saw fish being caught, but not many. Alot of the beds have been molested multiple times. We did venture off and find a little sweet spot in lil muscamoot. Lake temps are around 62-65. 
Doing the West side tomorrow. Harley Ensign to Grosse Pt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Harley will do it for ya i think


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FISH MEISTER ??????


----------



## fishmeister

Mitch hit it on the head. Lots of boats hitting few areas in little muskamoot. I too found a sweet spot of unmolested fish, but all 14-16 inches. So today, 6 smallies, 13 largemouth, 1 pike a sunfish and 3 rock bass. Lots of fun.
Wind switched directions no less than three times today, making things difficult.
Going to try jigging the st Clair river in the morning, with some more muskamoot in the afternoon. Looking toward west side of lake on Wednesday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Mitch hit it on the head. Lots of boats hitting few areas in little muskamoot. I too found a sweet spot of unmolested fish, but all 14-16 inches. So today, 6 smallies, 13 largemouth, 1 pike a sunfish and 3 rock bass. Lots of fun.
> Wind switched directions no less than three times today, making things difficult.
> Going to try jigging the st Clair river in the morning, with some more muskamoot in the afternoon. Looking toward west side of lake on Wednesday.


Keep me excited.....gonna turn on soon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

where are you guys at,,,,,,need info hurtin here


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fished M-roads/Metro today, water looks nice and is 60-64. More fish then expected, and I guess we missed a nice weekend bite over there. Jerks, SK series 5, 4" Swims and 4" monkey grubs were the hot bait. Filled 3 tix of walleye and lots of white bass so better bring the crisco.

Wearing my lucky speedo tomorrow and have decided to do 9mile-Fords for the first hot weather day.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Send pics in speedos.....muhaha


----------



## fishmeister

Changed my mind and launched out of Selfridge yesterday. Fished away from the crowd, didn't see much being caught. Found a spot northern end of bay. Not many fish, but all quality. Smallmouth, largemouth and pike. 
Fishing marsh area today. 
Having trouble loading pics from phone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hey....sometimes the boat pack is on the fish.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

cmon guys I NEED


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey....sometimes the boat pack is on the fish.....


Oh, tried it out, but nothing was happening!
Went to the east marsh area today, but it was tough. Fish that bit freely two days ago had lockjaw today. Bluebird skies after the front really shut them down. But, clear water and bright sun helped me find some new spawning areas! 
Caught a couple between 3-4 lbs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good deal.. .bluebird sucks. The spawn just starting in your opinion?


----------



## fishmeister

Just males on most beds, but did see one bed in a warmer cove that had male and female doing a spawning dance.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice the big girls will be feeding heavily


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well guys. Are they picking up? Are you getting rock bass.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Just males on most beds, but did see one bed in a warmer cove that had male and female doing a spawning dance.


Give me the news man


----------



## fishmeister

Heading out to Selfridge right now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thx. See ya tomorrow


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Hey guys. In SR right now. Lots of bait and weeds. Walleye have infested this section for a week now. We've been punching 4 man tix by 9am every day and then wondering around looking for browns. Have not caught more than 35 in 7 days so far. Only beds I've seen are in 9-10' or the shallow ones around the marshes. Water is beautiful and 66-70 now. Things are bound to get better. I would say 10% of fish have started spawning.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey guys. In SR right now. Lots of bait and weeds. Walleye have infested this section for a week now. We've been punching 4 man tix by 9am every day and then wondering around looking for browns. Have not caught more than 35 in 7 days so far. Only beds I've seen are in 9-10' or the shallow ones around the marshes. Water is beautiful and 66-70 now. Things are bound to get better. I would say 10% of fish have started spawning.


Hot damn


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hot damn


You guys are gonna hit the jackpot ST.
Glad for ya! 
Don't let that G-son out fish ya...it's a long time to hear about it from one year to the next


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Heading out to Selfridge right now.


Did ya get fish???


----------



## zack2345

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey guys. In SR right now. Lots of bait and weeds. Walleye have infested this section for a week now. We've been punching 4 man tix by 9am every day and then wondering around looking for browns. Have not caught more than 35 in 7 days so far. Only beds I've seen are in 9-10' or the shallow ones around the marshes. Water is beautiful and 66-70 now. Things are bound to get better. I would say 10% of fish have started spawning.


what are you catching the eyes on ? jerk baits ahhh I cant wait I'll be there thursday


----------



## fishmeister

Killed the walleye today. Pulled crawler harness to get limit, then switched to crankbait for bass. Caught 6 more walleye that way! Bigger ones on cranks. 
Lost a really nice 5lb+ smallie on a perch colored swimbait today. 
Waves got kind of dicey this afternoon. Guy next door took a roller over the nose of his bass boat, and his bilge pump didn' work. Said he hand pumped at least 80 gallons out of the boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm here


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm here


At 2:49AM ? 

With everything you had to get done Fri. during the day? 
Now that's dedication!
Or maybe a sickness. 

Whichever it is...have a blast and tear em up...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sick is right......muhaha


----------



## fastwater

You on the water yet?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao
> View attachment 263153


Well...I guess that answers that question.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Set by the lake for a hour this morning


----------



## Saugeye Tom

First fish. Boat not in yet


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> First fish. Boat not in yet
> View attachment 263157


You go BC...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Set by the lake for a hour this morning
> View attachment 263154


What's those three clear plastic things in that cooler?


----------



## ebijack

I believe I saw a couple of you guys this morning near 13 mile and gratiot/little mack. Oh plates.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> What's those three clear plastic things in that cooler?


Logans liquer


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Hope you prove me wrong Tom, but the walleye completely shut down today. Not sure what the hell happened.
Saw 3-4 caught by probably 40+ boats.
We left by 10am after only catching 3 rock bass. I didnt really plan to fish today but wanted xtra meat for freezer. 

Lake is 64-68 degrees and back waters are even starting to clear up.
Tomorrow should be a good day to get out early and hit a few of my go-to sections and pray for something good. Things haven't even started to unlock IMO. Could start tomorrow


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Getting eyes on 3.25 big joshy pro blue, Lunker city fin s fish, and 4"Grubs. Mainly using 3/8th underspins or straight 1/8th Litewire Jwill head,.

Did take a lot on a firetiger hj11-13, but the weeds are growing fast ....may have to go to weedless swims soon.




zack2345 said:


> what are you catching the eyes on ? jerk baits ahhh I cant wait I'll be there thursday


----------



## zack2345

NewbreedFishing said:


> Getting eyes on 3.25 big joshy pro blue, Lunker city fin s fish, and 4"Grubs. Mainly using 3/8th underspins or straight 1/8th Litewire Jwill head,.
> 
> Did take a lot on a firetiger hj11-13, but the weeds are growing fast ....may have to go to weedless swims soon.


thank you sir


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## zack2345

nice fish...I'm very jealous lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Selfridge


----------



## fastwater

Hopefully they continue to move in there for ya.


----------



## zack2345

hey guys what's the word I hope your catching them so good you have no time to report I'm leaving in like 72 hours I need more lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Where are you staying....no fish.....carp spawn


----------



## Saugeye Tom

grandson popped his first 20


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where are you staying....no fish.....carp spawn


staying somewhere close to this pin


----------



## NewbreedFishing

You guys want to hang out tomorrow eve??
Can meet at the Raft or we can hang over here on my house boat.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fishing has been up and down for my group. Did have a few good days for largemouth and pike. Haven't gotten on a pod of smallies since my first 3 days here. Water is 70-75 and rising. The Full Moon and the tropical storm moving in tomorrow should shake things up!

Saugeye Tom is catching some quality, and fair numbers.


----------



## zack2345

hell yea ... just had to work a 13 hour day I need some relaxation


----------



## Slayin_bASS

Heading up that way this Sunday. Looking for advice on the smallmouth fishing. Has anyone figured them out or been doing any good? Any feedback is appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fishing has been good lakewide this week. Water is 70-75 and the full moon has unleashed the beasts. Soft plastics have been doing most damage.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Slayin_bASS said:


> Heading up that way this Sunday. Looking for advice on the smallmouth fishing. Has anyone figured them out or been doing any good? Any feedback is appreciated. Tight lines!


Call me...937 266 45 two 1


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Multiple 19s.....1. 22 and 1 20.....quit taking pics of 18s


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> Multiple 19s.....1. 22 and 1 20.....quit taking pics of 18s


hey man were here fished for about 5 hours caught 16 nothing over 3 and a half


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Where ya fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See my number above...call me


----------



## zack2345

we found one small area producing fish in like 6 to 7 foot in the weeds with tubes... are you guys fishing deeper than that ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

No.....5 foot....call me


----------



## NewbreedFishing

SMH, Looks like it will be an Avon party tomorrow at SR.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

No...just 2


----------



## Slayin_bASS

Saugeye Tom said:


> Call me...937 266 45 two 1


Sorry I wasn't able to call you last night, I work third shift and didn't check my phone until midnight.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

It's kool to have an alliance w/SaugeyeTom, and share the water for the past few years. 
We have 2 totally different fishing styles.
He really keeps it primitive, using mainly tubes and plastics, and I am all about swinging for the fences with the heavy metal. Anyone that understands and is proficient with tube fishing is always going to catch them. Yes, I have watched in agony the past few days...
The old man effectively hunts them down.
He put us on a good bite today. Thanks bud!


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> It's kool to have an alliance w/SaugeyeTom, and share the water for the past few years.
> We have 2 totally different fishing styles.
> He really keeps it primitive, using mainly tubes and plastics, and I am all about swinging for the fences with the heavy metal. Anyone that understands and is proficient with tube fishing is always going to catch them. Yes I have watched in agony the past few days...
> *The old man *effectively hunts them down.
> He put us on a good nite today. Thanks bud!


Yes...he is getting a bit old isn't he.


----------



## zack2345

yes thank you saugey tom we caught 54 bass using the shallower strategy and your locations... pics to come caught some bigger fish as well


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good deal.....can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> It's kool to have an alliance w/SaugeyeTom, and share the water for the past few years.
> We have 2 totally different fishing styles.
> He really keeps it primitive, using mainly tubes and plastics, and I am all about swinging for the fences with the heavy metal. Anyone that understands and is proficient with tube fishing is always going to catch them. Yes, I have watched in agony the past few days...
> The old man effectively hunts them down.
> He put us on a good bite today. Thanks bud!


Yes, and thank you mitch for talking me into going to muskamoot....my personal best fish.....we threw cranks and blades....they wanted rubber....


----------



## zack2345




----------



## zack2345

good trip


----------



## fastwater

Looks like you guys got er done zack.
Congrats!
You still up there?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> View attachment 263794
> View attachment 263795


That pic gave away the spot...muhaha


----------



## zack2345

my dad holding two smallies caught them both at the same time lol had one hooked then his pole in the rod holder had one jumping so he grabbed that and eventually had 2 3 pounders in the net at once.. caught 104 bass in 2 and a half days the trip was awesome I've had better trips but who can complain about catching that many... and once again Tom thanks again for helping us find new spots In a new area of the lake ... my uncle just had a knee replacement a month ago so traveling far was not an option... he did great tho caught the big fish of the trip at 4.50 we caught like5 fish over the 4 pound mark. last year we caught like 20 over 4 pounds ... I think we were a week late for the big girls..


----------



## zack2345

y


Saugeye Tom said:


> That pic gave away the spot...muhaha


yea I'm sorry I can take it down lol...


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> That pic gave away the spot...muhaha


I took that for my dad with him being a vet and all the flag looks nice in the background lol but there is many flags


----------



## zack2345

fastwater said:


> Looks like you guys got er done zack.
> Congrats!
> You still up there?


nope just got home ... the wife was not having it I've got a 2 month old and a almost 4 year old she needed help


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> my dad holding two smallies caught them both at the same time lol had one hooked then his pole in the rod holder had one jumping so he grabbed that and eventually had 2 3 pounders in the net at once.. caught 104 bass in 2 and a half days the trip was awesome I've had better trips but who can complain about catching that many... and once again Tom thanks again for helping us find new spots In a new area of the lake ... my uncle just had a knee replacement a month ago so traveling far was not an option... he did great tho caught the big fish of the trip at 4.50 we caught like5 fish over the 4 pound mark. last year we caught like 20 over 4 pounds ... I think we were a week late for the big girls..


I think we were a were early


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think we were a were early


really ? seemed like the fish were not on the beds any more I saw so many with no fish... plus the water temp was like 73 .. that's past spawning temps... I'm not sure tho the water got warm so fast this year... only reason I say they were done is i saw a post on Instagram from a guide saying the post spawn girls are starting to bite so I messaged him and he said he was catching bigger ones in like 10 to 12 foot of water... which i didnt try but idk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> really ? seemed like the fish were not on the beds any more I saw so many with no fish... plus the water temp was like 73 .. that's past spawning temps... I'm not sure tho the water got warm so fast this year... only reason I say they were done is i saw a post on Instagram from a guide saying the post spawn girls are starting to bite so I messaged him and he said he was catching bigger ones in like 10 to 12 foot of water... which i didnt try but idk


All the girls I got had eggs....very few beds in muskamoot on tuesday....loaded on friday....


----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> All the girls I got had eggs....very few beds in muskamoot on tuesday....loaded on friday....


yea your probably right I'm just trying to figure the lake out


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> yea your probably right I'm just trying to figure the lake out


lol me too it changes every year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> my dad holding two smallies caught them both at the same time lol had one hooked then his pole in the rod holder had one jumping so he grabbed that and eventually had 2 3 pounders in the net at once.. caught 104 bass in 2 and a half days the trip was awesome I've had better trips but who can complain about catching that many... and once again Tom thanks again for helping us find new spots In a new area of the lake ... my uncle just had a knee replacement a month ago so traveling far was not an option... he did great tho caught the big fish of the trip at 4.50 we caught like5 fish over the 4 pound mark. last year we caught like 20 over 4 pounds ... I think we were a week late for the big girls..


put the flag pic back up i was just kidding!!!!


----------



## zack2345




----------



## zack2345

Saugeye Tom said:


> put the flag pic back up i was just kidding!!!!


did you guys try down by metro at all ? that's usually my go to spot but we went there Thursday and it was very muddy all we caught tr was rock bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> did you guys try down by metro at all ? that's usually my go to spot but we went there Thursday and it was very muddy all we caught tr was rock bass


Only did well at metro 1 time in 5 years


----------



## Saugeye Tom

to every one we met this year loved it New breed how did ya finish up ?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Hey guys. Nice to finally be able to see all the nice fish caught!
My Outdoor hub application doesn't allow me to view the pics on my phone. Grrrrr

I struggled the last day, but finally picked up a 20" at the buzzer around SANG. 
Winds were out of NE then switched of course. I tried the Anchor bay area with little results, but wacked 3 musky and a dozen pike in the pencil reeds on the point East of Brandenburg Park.
Also found some neat little areas on that shore that would be good summer spots.
Then....had a narley boat ride back to SANG cussing all the way as my sore back was absolutely crushed. I was going to stay an extra day but took a 4' rouge wave over the boat while sipping on a beer. On that note....I was gonzo!  

Fishing hasn't been as good for me the past 2 years for some reason, and I am not sure if I will try to do a 15+ day trip again, unless I am sitting new bass boat.
I can barely walk this week! NOW taking applications for a NURSE!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey guys. Nice to finally be able to see all the nice fish caught!
> My Outdoor hub application doesn't allow me to view the pics on my phone. Grrrrr
> 
> I struggled the last day, but finally picked up a 20" at the buzzer around SANG.
> Winds were out of NE then switched of course. I tried the Anchor bay area with little results, but wacked 3 musky and a dozen pike in the pencil reeds on the point East of Brandenburg Park.
> Also found some neat little areas on that shore that would be good summer spots.
> Then....had a narley boat ride back to SANG cussing all the way as my sore back was absolutely crushed. I was going to stay an extra day but took a 4' rouge wave over the boat while sipping on a beer. On that note....I was gonzo!
> 
> Fishing hasn't been as good for me the past 2 years for some reason, and I am not sure if I will try to do a 15+ day trip again, unless I am sitting new bass boat.
> I can barely walk this week! NOW taking applications for a NURSE!


Get the new boat ....a deeper v...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bass boats are for old men


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I want a nice fish n ski with a walk thru.


----------



## zack2345

I love my boat man it's got the semi v pr what ever it's only 16 foot but with it being aluminum and having the 115 dfi it gets me where I want and in a hurry unless its bigger than like 3 foot then I get nervous ... still haven ventured across the lake it makes me nervous ... but oh well candy wait till next year.... hey tom headed to Caesars creek Saturday... do you ever fish for saugeye thrre? I've got a few spots I've been doing good at it you wana meet there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gotta work...but we will hook up soon


----------



## jwfish

Was at Mitchells bay last week loads of bass and pike and one huge muskie on spinning gear 51 inch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Swhueeeeet....we were up then too


----------



## zack2345

jwfish said:


> Was at Mitchells bay last week loads of bass and pike and one huge muskie on spinning gear 51 inch.


nice


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I think I am headed back up there at the end of the month.
I just need to find a zombie to ride along and take my pics. 

Some other OGFr's up there now...Mr and Mrs. Basskisser checked into Swanview last Sat. and have been doing pretty good.


----------



## Straley

I’m looking for tent campground or cottage to stay at or any places to rent a fishing boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Straley said:


> I’m looking for tent campground or cottage to stay at or any places to rent a fishing boat


Not any around there that I know of


----------



## sawbillslayer

My boys and I are thinking about a trip to st. clair never been to the lake was wondering where do you all stay? thanks


----------



## 9Left

sawbillslayer said:


> My boys and I are thinking about a trip to st. clair never been to the lake was wondering where do you all stay? thanks


There are some hotels in the self ridge area with decent prices


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sawbillslayer said:


> My boys and I are thinking about a trip to st. clair never been to the lake was wondering where do you all stay? thanks


If you have a boat......gonna fish a bit.....holiday inn Express is 4 miles from the launch


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Veteran? 30 bucks off per night


----------



## sawbillslayer

Yes I have a boat. Hope to catch some smallmouth but I'm not picky. Was hoping for a place on the lake that maybe had a dock. I hear a lot about Anchor Bay was thinking maybe that area? Thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Swanveiw inn..bour 100 per night...ask for betsy


----------



## Straley

Some of these hotels or motels do they have electric hookup for on board charger or do most of the fisherman have portable generator


----------



## fastwater

Swanview has elect. hook up at your dock.
I believe you have to run extension cord from room to boat at Holiday Inn.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Swanview has elect. hook up at your dock.
> I believe you have to run extension cord from room to boat at Holiday Inn.


not from the room two hookups outside


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> not from the room two hookups outside


just need a multi hook up to share


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Straley said:


> I’m looking for tent campground or cottage to stay at or any places to rent a fishing boat


Look up algonac state park. Its north of the lake on the river but a nice c-ground


----------



## GT37

Headed my up in the morning for 3 days. Just wondering if anyone has any recent reports?


----------



## RedRanger

We were up last Tuesday and Wednesday. Water temperature was around 67. Caught some largemouth and some good smallies in front of metro beach and around the white tent on the mile roads. The rock bass are hitting too. Most in 8-10 fow. 

Good luck! Let us know how you do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well 
...no reports?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I think I am headed back up there at the end of the month.
> I just need to find a zombie to ride along and take my pics.
> 
> Some other OGFr's up there now...Mr and Mrs. Basskisser checked into Swanview last Sat. and have been doing pretty good.


did you find the zombie....go back up?


----------



## Backwater

Hey Gang,

My brother and I are planning our first trip to Lake St Clair and need some help from those who have some experience on the lake. We are looking for SM Bass but also hope to tie into some of those awesome Lake St Clair LM, Musky & Pike, but we are not familiar with the lake and don't know quite what to expect in early September when we plan to go.

I'm trying to choose a "base camp" that would provide good access to the main lake (in good weather) and access to the rivers/canals when its just too rough for my 16' 40hp Lund. The areas that look good to me are: the Anchor Bay/Fairhaven Area on the on the US side, or the Southshore, Muscatoon Bay, and Mitchell Bay areas on the Canadian Side. Problem I see with fishing the Canadian side from a US Base Camp is the requirement to "report to customs" when you re-enter. My brother and I are both old fogies who need to use "shore facilities" periodically, so we probably couldn't take a trip to Muscatoon Bay/Mitchell Bay/South Shore from a Base Camp in Anchor Bay or Fairhaven without stopping somewhere on the Canadian side. Harsen's Island looks like it would be good for a Base Camp, but it looks like we would have long rides to get thru the shipping channels to the main lake. Are there speed limitations in the St Clair River shipping channels?

Any suggestions for places to stay on the US or Canadian sides would be very helpful, and of course I'm always looking for locations, locations, locations - not your specific fishin holes, but your suggestions on the general areas/depths where we might find fish in early September.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Straley

I thought you didn’t have to report to customs and you could fish Canadian water and as long as you have Canadian fishing lincese and didn’t anchor or come in contact with another vessel


----------



## fastwater

Straley said:


> I thought you didn’t have to report to customs and you could fish Canadian water and as long as you have Canadian fishing lincese and didn’t anchor or come in contact with another vessel


You are correct Straley.
Along with not anchoring or not coming into contact with another boat I'll add ...no docking or making contact with shore to go pee without calling. 
As long as you are moving about fishing by boat you no longer have to report when entering or leaving Canadian waters.

I'm sure there will be others coming along to help out with where to fish and stay that time of year. There are some very helpful guys on here that have fished LSC for years.
My guess is at that time of year the Muscamoot area is gonna be so full of duck hunters that you will feel like you are fishing at a gun range.


----------



## Backwater

fastwater said:


> Along with not anchoring or not coming into contact with another boat I'll add ...no docking or making contact with shore to go pee without calling.
> As long as you are moving about fishing by boat you no longer have to report when entering or leaving Canadian waters.


Peeing isn't the problem, it's more of a solid waste management issue My understanding was that you can only call in to report stops on the other side if you are registered in some sort of US Customs System. They have four or five different systems and it's all very confusing to me. nline they say file an I-68, the Detroit office says use ROAM program. Screw it, I'll just stay in the US


----------



## Backwater

fastwater said:


> You are correct Straley.
> Along with not anchoring or not coming into contact with another boat I'll add ...no docking or making contact with shore to go pee without calling.
> As long as you are moving about fishing by boat you no longer have to report when entering or leaving Canadian waters.
> 
> I'm sure there will be others coming along to help out with where to fish and stay that time of year. There are some very helpful guys on here that have fished LSC for years.
> My guess is at that time of year the Muscamoot area is gonna be so full of duck hunters that you will feel like you are fishing at a gun range.


Another gent told me that duck hunters were thick over in Mitchell Bay - maybe I should bring my flak vest? Seriously, when does duck season open in Canada?


----------



## fishmeister

I've meant to fish the Canadian side the past couple of Springs, but there's plenty of water and fish on the US side. Haven't seen the need to venture that way.


----------



## Backwater

fishmeister said:


> I've meant to fish the Canadian side the past couple of Springs, but there's plenty of water and fish on the US side. Haven't seen the need to venture that way.


I just learned about the US Customs ROAM program. It only took me about an hour to download their ROAM app from Google Play, and enter all by boat and passport info into the program. The program allows you to request a USC Verified Traveler number, which I did thru the app, and bingo, 30 minutes later I got a Verified Traveler number via email from US Customs. Now with that ROAM app, i can "report" my boat's entry from Canadian Waters and don't have to go thru any inspection or anything. I guess ignorance and bull-headedness (on my part) were keeping me from fishing Canadian water. Thanks to US Customs for the ROAM program, which I will also be able to use on Lake Erie!


----------



## Backwater

Want to thank those who have PM'd me, but so far, no one has recommended baits or colors. The NOAA Charts for the lake indicate that most of the lake (except shipping channels) is pretty shallow, and I suspect its pretty weedy at this time of the year. On a new lake, I usually like to troll around to try to find some fish, then use drop shots with plastic worms or swimbaits to catch a few more. Trolling I normally use Berkley Flicker Shad, Rapala Glass Shad, Rapala Shad Wrap, and buzz baits, but I'm thinking some of these baits may run to deep in this lake. Any suggestions on baits, colors, presentations? Appreciate any info you guys might be willing to share.


----------



## polebender

My suggestions: White or green pumpkin tubes, drop shot wacky worm, spinnerbait, and top water popper.


----------



## Backwater

polebender said:


> My suggestions: White or green pumpkin tubes, drop shot wacky worm, spinnerbait, and top water popper.


Thanks Polebender, i'll give those a try... I'll let you all know how I did when we get back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Backwater said:


> Thanks Polebender, i'll give those a try... I'll let you all know how I did when we get back.


If your not finding the smallie bite you want in the main lake you can always try in tite for largemouth to... an im not sure if its still the case but ive herd from multiple sources that the walleye fishing was better then normal on the lake its self. 
Its a very weedy lake,and at times flat line trolling can be impossible because of the flosting weeds,especially on the weekends. But can be done. This time of year on the lake,motor around and look for schools of baitfish. If the baitfish are on a rock pile or something thsts even better. But there roaming looking fot and following schools of bait fish right now. So baitfish imitators will be a good choice. Traps/cranks/jerks/swims/grubs...
There is ALWAYS a tube bait bite on lsc. It slows at times,an out fished everything else at other times just like anything else. But there are always fish willing to eat tunes on lsc,year around. For tube bait fishing look for rock piles,weed edges,and holes in the weeds. Set up your drift along these areas. Or cast an work them back to you on smaller pcs of structure. 
Water depth will be something to watch. If u catch fish in 10ft of water on a rock pile,try other rock piles in 10'of water. Develop a pattern. For smallies in early to mid september i would probobly try deep an work my way shallow. I beleive there to be shallow smallies all year around there because of the weed cover. I could be wrong,i always fished the lake in spring an early summer. An the river in early fall,st.clair river.....
The river,look for current sweeping along breakwalls with some depth to them 8-30'deep. Look for weed beds dropping off into deeper water. Try drifting long areas an zig zagging in an out of shallow to deep water trying to figure out where they are. We have been in the boat,one guy casting up shallow in 8-10 fow an another guy tossing his tube bait really deep in 30-35 fow an pulling doubles. Look for bait. Theres alot of pike in the weeds especially if theres a good drop off,bass style spinner baits are great for this. But i use heavy ones so i can follow the drop down an fight the current. We mainly use tube baits in the river for smallies,but be prepaired with some heavier up to 5/8 an 3/4 oz tube style lead heads,cause the current average s i think 7mph. You will probobly hook a muskie or 3 or 4. You can also pull small harness behind heavy 6 and 8 oz bouncers for walleye. The river walleye bite can be good. During the day id stick to 20'-35' deep of water on the bottom. You will see boats chugging for walleyes early morning an early evening into the nite. They usually target the river channel right at the edge. But we have caught the majority of ours in 24/25 fow on deeper flats we have found over the years... good luck,dont get discouraged if u dont find them the first trip. And have fun!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Backwater said:


> Thanks Polebender, i'll give those a try... I'll let you all know how I did when we get back.


would love a full report with pics....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> would love a full report with pics....


Did you hook him up with the big 'secret' weapon?
The ones we ordered a bunch of?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Who is this.....yes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this.....yes


Need some feesback


----------



## Backwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> would love a full report with pics....


My brother and I really enjoyed our trip to LSC. We ended up staying at Terry's Marina in Fair Haven, so we ended up fishing mostly in Anchor Bay, the New Baltimore Channel, and the North Channel. We arrived in the afternoon on Friday 8/31, and left to return home on Thursday, 9/6. The folks at Terry's Marina were great and I would recommend the accomodations to everyone. We had an air conditioned cabin with our own mooring so we were able to leave the boat in the water. We had a few rainy days but most were hot and sunny.

We made the mistake of fishing LSC over the Labor Day weekend, and so on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, we were constantly fighting the Jet Ski's and large cabin cruisers - the lake gets pretty choppy when you have all those big boats and wind, and I didn't realize how strong the channel currents are up there. The traffic, the wind, and the currents made it difficult to stay on a particular spot, but we caught some fish and had a great time!

We caught some nice walleye and small mouth when the bite was on (generally early morning or late evening), but most days were sunny and hot and we didn't catch much during the day. We found nice 18"-24" Walleye along the edge of the North Channel, and were able to drift with the current against the wind dragging bottom bouncers and drop shots with worms or tubes. Generally, our pattern in the Channel was to troll upstream, and then take a return channel downstream, drifting with the current. My brother caught the largest Walleye (24") but dropped it in the water while I was trying to get him a picture 

In Anchor Bay off Fair Haven we trolled in the deeper water (7'-12') and along the New Baltimore Channel with Rapala's, tubes on small spinners, and buzz baits until we got some hits, and then we would anchor and use drop shots with worms or tubes. We caught some nice small mouth and a few walleye in those areas. Most of the fish we caught were in pockets just off the weeds. We didn't catch our limit on any day, but we had a great time and look forward to another trip to LSC. I've attached a few pictures for your enjoyment.





























I want to thank all of you for your recommendations and give a special tip of the hat to Saugeye Tom, PoleBender, and SaugeyeFisher for their help.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Backwater said:


> My brother and I really enjoyed our trip to LSC. We ended up staying at Terry's Marina in Fair Haven, so we ended up fishing mostly in Anchor Bay, the New Baltimore Channel, and the North Channel. We arrived in the afternoon on Friday 8/31, and left to return home on Thursday, 9/6. The folks at Terry's Marina were great and I would recommend the accomodations to everyone. We had an air conditioned cabin with our own mooring so we were able to leave the boat in the water. We had a few rainy days but most were hot and sunny.
> 
> We made the mistake of fishing LSC over the Labor Day weekend, and so on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, we were constantly fighting the Jet Ski's and large cabin cruisers - the lake gets pretty choppy when you have all those big boats and wind, and I didn't realize how strong the channel currents are up there. The traffic, the wind, and the currents made it difficult to stay on a particular spot, but we caught some fish and had a great time!
> 
> We caught some nice walleye and small mouth when the bite was on (generally early morning or late evening), but most days were sunny and hot and we didn't catch much during the day. We found nice 18"-24" Walleye along the edge of the North Channel, and were able to drift with the current against the wind dragging bottom bouncers and drop shots with worms or tubes. Generally, our pattern in the Channel was to troll upstream, and then take a return channel downstream, drifting with the current. My brother caught the largest Walleye (24") but dropped it in the water while I was trying to get him a picture
> 
> In Anchor Bay off Fair Haven we trolled in the deeper water (7'-12') and along the New Baltimore Channel with Rapala's, tubes on small spinners, and buzz baits until we got some hits, and then we would anchor and use drop shots with worms or tubes. We caught some nice small mouth and a few walleye in those areas. Most of the fish we caught were in pockets just off the weeds. We didn't catch our limit on any day, but we had a great time and look forward to another trip to LSC. I've attached a few pictures for your enjoyment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 275121
> 
> 
> View attachment 275123
> 
> 
> View attachment 275125
> 
> 
> I want to thank all of you for your recommendations and give a special tip of the hat to Saugeye Tom, PoleBender, and SaugeyeFisher for their help.


good deal, if you can go in the spring you'll see huge differences


----------



## polebender

Good to hear that you and your brother had good fishing and a great time!


----------



## Backwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> good deal, if you can go in the spring you'll see huge differences


I was surprised that the water temps were as low as they were, considering the air temps. In the channels we were seeing 71 degrees and 74-76 degrees in the main lake. Also surprised at the strength of the north to south current in the main lake. There is a lot of water flowing thru there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Backwater said:


> I was surprised that the water temps were as low as they were, considering the air temps. In the channels we were seeing 71 degrees and 74-76 degrees in the main lake. Also surprised at the strength of the north to south current in the main lake. There is a lot of water flowing thru there!


i think it replenishes itself every 4 to 5 days!!


----------



## fastwater

Yep!
Whole bunch of water that flows through LSC. If you would see the current at the mouth of the SCR from Lake Huron in Port Huron you would understand why. Nonstop Crazy fast.
It's a good thing the SCR bends a few times, widens and branches off into channels down towards LSC or there would be even more current in LSC.

On average, the shipping lane across LSC totally flushes every two days. And depending on winds, the whole lake in anywhere from 7-20 days.


----------



## Backwater

fastwater said:


> Yep!
> Whole bunch of water that flows through LSC. If you would see the current at the mouth of the SCR from Lake Huron in Port Huron you would understand why. Nonstop Crazy fast.
> It's a good thing the SCR bends a few times, widens and branches off into channels down towards LSC or there would be even more current in LSC.
> 
> On average, the shipping lane across LSC totally flushes every two days. And depending on winds, the whole lake in anywhere from 7-20 days.


Next time I will definitely take some heavier jigs and drop shots. My only complaint about the lake is the shallow nature of the lake and the heavy weed beds - it makes it tough to troll or use drop shots/bottom bouncers - constantly clearing weeds off your line, and I lost a few of my favorite antique lures


----------



## fastwater

Backwater said:


> Next time I will definitely take some heavier jigs and drop shots. My only complaint about the lake is the shallow nature of the lake and the heavy weed beds - it makes it tough to troll or use drop shots/bottom bouncers - constantly clearing weeds off your line, and I lost a few of my favorite antique lures


More experience guys than I can chime in but from what I understand, not a lot of trolling done for small mouth up in the shallows at LSC. Mostly drifting weed bed edge lines while using tubes, drop shotting, Ned rigging and throwing shallow running crankbaits or spinnerbaits along the weed bed edges. And with the toothy critters, unless you are using a steel leader, you're gonna loose a few cranks.


----------



## Backwater

fastwater said:


> More experience guys than I can chime in but from what I understand, not a lot of trolling done for small mouth up in the shallows at LSC. Mostly drifting weed bed edge lines while using tubes, drop shotting, Ned rigging and throwing shallow running crankbaits or spinnerbaits along the weed bed edges. And with the toothy critters, unless you are using a steel leader, you're gonna loose a few cranks.


You're right as rain ... we saw lots of fish on the Garmin, but had a hard time finding the bite - so we ended up trolling/drifting more in deeper water in an effort to find something that was biting I think my inexperience with the lake and my concern about getting my motor hung up on rocks/mud flats in shallow areas kept us out in deeper water when we should have been pounding the shallower areas. You talk about "weed bed edges" but all I was seeing were weeds everywhere, even in deeper water (10-12 fow)


----------



## Backwater

Do the weed beds recede some during winter months? Maybe there's more open water in shallow areas in spring?


----------



## polebender

Backwater said:


> Do the weed beds recede some during winter months? Maybe there's more open water in shallow areas in spring?


If you have side imaging on your Garmin it makes it easier to find the edges or holes in the weed beds. And throwing topwater over the weeds will usually produce. Whopper ploppers and buzzbaits do well.


----------



## fastwater

Backwater said:


> Do the weed beds recede some during winter months? Maybe there's more open water in shallow areas in spring?


Yes, the weed beds do recede/die out in the winter. And I would imagine are less in the spring versus summer.


----------



## Backwater

polebender said:


> If you have side imaging on your Garmin it makes it easier to find the edges or holes in the weed beds. And throwing topwater over the weeds will usually produce. Whopper ploppers and buzzbaits do well.


I have side-imaging on the Garmin, but have not used it much because I haven't been able to figure out what I am seeing - I need to do some homework


----------



## fastwater

Can't comment on summer time fishing there but in the spring the only thing we used the fish finder for was getting depth of water. Since the water is so clear at LSC you can usually see the weed beds clear out to the 11-12' depth of water.
The darker looking water will be the weed beds. The lighter looking water ='s no weed bed. 
Again, drifting those weed bed edges was the ticket running/casting baits in the lighter colored water as close to the darker colored water(weed beds) as possible.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Im glad you guys had a good time, its a special place!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Most definitely...


----------



## bigbass201

I usually hit it the last week in April. You will certainly find the smallmouth on beds that week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bigbass201 said:


> I usually hit it the last week in April. You will certainly find the smallmouth on beds that week.


Really...a tad early I think....we see em from the second week of may till the end of may.....just cast....dont target beds..but I got no issue with those who do......just my preference...see ya this spring!!


----------



## bigbass201

We don't target the beds either. Last few years the water has been too stained to see any. We prefer the end of April because that's when we've caught the biggest ones. Just our preference over the numbers. Good advice above about just casting. That's all you do. Plenty in the area all there for the same reason.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bigbass201 said:


> We don't target the beds either. Last few years the water has been too stained to see any. We prefer the end of April because that's when we've caught the biggest ones. Just our preference over the numbers. Good advice above about just casting. That's all you do. Plenty in the area all there for the same reason.


Went memorial day week last year Huge mixed bag 365 lmb and smb 50 walleye, toooo many rock bass... 3 muskie , 7 pike. Smb 18 to 19 inch lots of them... 2 , 20 inch 1 , 21 and 1 22...love that lake. the lmb were pigs


----------



## 1more

Saugeye Tom said:


> Went memorial day week last year Huge mixed bag 365 lmb and smb 50 walleye, toooo many rock bass... 3 muskie , 7 pike. Smb 18 to 19 inch lots of them... 2 , 20 inch 1 , 21 and 1 22...love that lake. the lmb were pigs


All those caught on Memorial Day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1more said:


> All those caught on Memorial Day


no memorial day week.....mon thru fri most on thursday


----------



## KTkiff

Just curious how is fishing on St Clair in the fall for bass?


----------



## bman

KTkiff said:


> Just curious how is fishing on St Clair in the fall for bass?


It can be awesome but the big X factor is the wind. In the Fall, you risk having a major cold front coming thru when you are there. It doesn’t necessarily kill the bite but it certainly can limit where you can fish due to the wind. I’ve fished LSC the past two years in the Fall and I’m 2 for 2 running into this situation. Made me instead skip LSC this Fall and head to Chickamauga instead.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

saugeye tom wants to start his own raftoff at selfridge for memorial day. 
for best results, i would suggest fishing the back of mascamoot on sat/sun. 
smh



Saugeye Tom said:


> no memorial day week.....mon thru fri most on thursday


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> saugeye tom wants to start his own raftoff at selfridge for memorial day.
> for best results, i would suggest fishing the back of mascamoot on sat/sun.
> smh


there are no fish at selfridge or muska mooooot


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> there are no fish at selfridge or muska mooooot


...and last I heard, they were gonna drain LSC, fill it in and make a golf course there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ...and last I heard, they were gonna drain LSC, fill it in and make a golf course there.


HOPE ITS A PAR 72


----------



## Saugeye Tom

take a look boyz


----------



## bearcat3993

Nice report!
Curious.... where was he fishing during the NOAA forecast? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdY

Hi guys. We're planning our first trip to LSC next year. We're looking to do 3 or 4 days, split between smallmouth and musky. When would you recommend going, recognizing that musky season doesn't open until the first Saturday in June? I was thinking mid to late June, after the weather calms down but before the smallies head to deep water. Does that make sense?

Also, we don't have a boat and it's our first time so we're going to go with a guide. Any recommendations? We'd prefer someone who would do same-day combo smallmouth/musky trips but we'd be willing to fish for different species on different days.

Thanks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See the above thread


----------



## Popspastime

There's no fish left up there, you guys caught um all..!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EdY said:


> Hi guys. We're planning our first trip to LSC next year. We're looking to do 3 or 4 days, split between smallmouth and musky. When would you recommend going, recognizing that musky season doesn't open until the first Saturday in June? I was thinking mid to late June, after the weather calms down but before the smallies head to deep water. Does that make sense?
> 
> Also, we don't have a boat and it's our first time so we're going to go with a guide. Any recommendations? We'd prefer someone who would do same-day combo smallmouth/musky trips but we'd be willing to fish for different species on different days.
> 
> Thanks.


Fish the mouth of the Clinton river...


----------



## EdY

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fish the mouth of the Clinton river...


Thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EdY said:


> Thanks


Welcome....we have caught all species there and raised a few huge muskie


----------



## Popspastime

I just may haul up there this spring and help put the hurt on em with you golfers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> I just may haul up there this spring and help put the hurt on em with you golfers.


its about time


----------



## Popspastime

Only weekend May 17th is out for me, the rest fits.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We will be there the whole week of memorial day


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Going to be a few more fish for you dudes this year.
Looks like I am doing Lake Champlaign for 14 days. Always has been on my bucket list and have a co-worker friend with a new cabin on the Vermont side.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Going to be a few more fish for you dudes this year.
> Looks like I am doing Lake Champlaign for 14 days. Always has been on my bucket list and have a co-worker friend with a new cabin on the Vermont side.


Thank god. Nobody scarring the fish with all those bright spinnerbaits...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Gonna miss ya


----------



## 25asnyder

You guys gonna have ice on that bad boy anytime soon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> You guys gonna have ice on that bad boy anytime soon


YES....BUT IT WILL THAW SOON TOO.....MAY....


----------



## 25asnyder

Please keep us updated hope it will at least freeze if Erie doesn’t


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> Please keep us updated hope it will at least freeze if Erie doesn’t


Lol. Ice on it now


----------



## 25asnyder

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Ice on it now


How thick ? Any one in it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

not yet just the channels google justin clark and subscribe to his you tube weekly reports!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coming soon....paid for the room for 8 nights.....714.00...3 people ...dock 10 foot from the kitchen window


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 25asnyder

Heck ya so it’s back open ice getting bad


----------



## crappiedude

So I have a friend who's been bugging me to make a trip next year to LSC.
At 1st he was wanting to go the 1st week in May but after (me) reading some of this thread has decided on maybe the latter part of the month. As my screen name suggests I mostly fish for crappie and my bass fishing has taken a back seat for the last 10 years since bass fishing sucks in most of the public waters in the SW corner of Ohio.
It's not that I don't trust my friend for advice but I think most of it comes from "a friend who knows a friend who's cousin said...."
Could you guys give me a little help on some lures/baits I should bring if we decide to make the trip?
Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Green pumpkin tubes. 4.5 inches...drop shot rigs......ned rigs.....flukes......you wont be sorry......25 fish is a sorta bad day


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeye Tom said:


> Green pumpkin tubes. 4.5 inches...drop shot rigs......ned rigs.....flukes......you wont be sorry......25 fish is a sorta bad day


So is it mostly drift fishing...like Erie.
I use mono so is 8# about right.
On the tubes, any brand better than others. Hook or jig size.
I'm really clueless.


----------



## rangerpig250

crappiedude said:


> So is it mostly drift fishing...like Erie.
> I use mono so is 8# about right.
> On the tubes, any brand better than others. Hook or jig size.
> I'm really clueless.


I use mainly fluorocarbon, the water can get gin clear. I prefer #8lb seaguar invizx for drop shot, #1 ghamy hook and gulp minnows or 3” green pumpkin gulp fry’s. Tubes are great, I use green pumpkin and watermelon almost exclusively, pick about any brand. Strike King coffee tubes have done me well with 1/4 oz or 3/8oz jig heads. My number one bait is a Lucky Craft pointer DD100 in nishiki. For that I use 12lb invizx Fluro also. Hope this helps


----------



## crappiedude

Very helpful guys and thanks.


----------



## 25asnyder

Any ice up there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Check out justin Clark on face book or you tube for weekly reports...He's a wealth of info


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Check out justin Clark on face book or you tube for weekly reports...He's a wealth of info


Is he still doing that? Thought he stopped.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Is he still doing that? Thought he stopped.


He still does it....but on his own....no sponsorship...


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Great! Thought he got away from it all together.
His reports have always been excellent for all species of fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^ Great! Thought he got away from it all together.
> His reports have always been excellent for all species of fish.


I still get the 1 time every week or 2 but weekly on Facebook


----------



## Saugeye Tom

May 25th fastwater.... c u there


----------



## OIM

fastwater said:


> Is he still doing that? Thought he stopped.


Nope I separated from the shop I worked at on the lake. Wasn't an easy choice but it was something I had to do for myself and my family. The goal for 2019 is to try and do at least one report every week on the channel and one other vide each week. So far in 2019, it has been three a week.

My goodbye video from the shop:





My latest Ice Report:


----------



## fastwater

I had seen your departure vid. 
Just didn't know if you were going to continue the LSC update vids or not.
Very glad you are as your reports for all species are always very up to date and informative. 
Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

OIM said:


> Nope I separated from the shop I worked at on the lake. Wasn't an easy choice but it was something I had to do for myself and my family. The goal for 2019 is to try and do at least one report every week on the channel and one other vide each week. So far in 2019, it has been three a week.
> 
> My goodbye video from the shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest Ice Report:


Alot of us BUCKEYES rely on them


----------



## 25asnyder

Catching anything


----------



## Saugeye Tom

25asnyder said:


> Catching anything


Anything and everything!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

25asnyder said:


> Catching anything


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/

Go here an search around,the ex a st.clair forum with updated reports,alot like this site. . The link was put up on another post in the hardware forum. 

Do you usually go up there on the ice? I've been considering a trip I the next couple weeks but am totally clueless


----------



## Saugeyefisher

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/icefishingmichigan

A more direct link,see lake st.clair reports


----------



## OIM

1-28-2019




1-25-2019


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ok boyz... time to fire the thread back up....who's all going and give up some dates. I'm going the Saturday before memorial day and leaving the next Saturday.....for the first trip


----------



## fastwater

Planning to be out there fishing with ya at the same time.


----------



## SICKOFIT

fastwater said:


> Planning to be out there fishing with ya at the same time.


Four of us are coming up to fish with a guide on May 13th & will be staying in the Roseville area.Can anyone recommend any marinas that we can rent 2 boats out of for 2 days so we can venture out on our own? Thanks for any replies


----------



## fastwater

Try Anglers Point Marine. It's right up the road from Roseville towards Chesterfield right along the lake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

X2


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> X2


Thank you all very much


----------



## fishmeister

OK, I'll be up there May 18-26, Saturday to Sunday. Looks like I'll overlap a couple days with you guys, Saugeye Tom and Fastwater.
Sooooo looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> OK, I'll be up there May 18-26, Saturday to Sunday. Looks like I'll overlap a couple days with you guys, Saugeye Tom and Fastwater.
> Sooooo looking forward to this trip.


Give us a hollar


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Give us a hollar


For sure!


----------



## crappiedude

I'm going up for my 1st time ever. We don't have any firm plans but we're thinking mid to late May. Going with a friend who's been there a few times but I'm leery on his fishing knowledge. I'm assuming we'll be there for 4 days.
My friend was wanting to go the 1st week of May but after reading some of this thread I suggested waiting. We're thinking of waiting to see how the weather is to firm up our plans.


----------



## fishmeister

crappiedude said:


> My friend was wanting to go the 1st week of May but after reading some of this thread I suggested waiting. We're thinking of waiting to see how the weather is to firm up our plans.


Yeah, the weather can change in a heartbeat that time of year. Last year I went up the third week of May and was wearing overalls and a winter coat the first two days. Four days later I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> I'm going up for my 1st time ever. We don't have any firm plans but we're thinking mid to late May. Going with a friend who's been there a few times but I'm leery on his fishing knowledge. I'm assuming we'll be there for 4 days.
> My friend was wanting to go the 1st week of May but after reading some of this thread I suggested waiting. We're thinking of waiting to see how the weather is to firm up our plans.


if your up there when we are ill turn you on to some fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Yeah, the weather can change in a heartbeat that time of year. Last year I went up the third week of May and was wearing overalls and a winter coat the first two days. Four days later I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


where are you staying


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Give us a hollar





Saugeye Tom said:


> where are you staying


Upstairs at Swanview. I'll literally give you a holler.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> where are you staying





fishmeister said:


> Upstairs at Swanview. I'll literally give you a holler.


Gonna be a great trip this year fella's. 
Really excited about it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Gonna be a great trip this year fella's.
> Really excited about it.


You have ulterior motives


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Upstairs at Swanview. I'll literally give you a holler.


We get there before noon on the 25th


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You have ulterior motives


Noooo...Not me....


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

We will be there June 1-8. Swanview was booked up. Staying in a house off the water in Algonac.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We will be there June 1-8. Swanview was booked up. Staying in a house off the water in Algonac.


Keep us posted on your sucess....may have to boat south for the smallies...cold water up there 1st thru 8th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We will be there June 1-8. Swanview was booked up. Staying in a house off the water in Algonac.


Good times


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

We will launch at Deckers and fish the flats. Also Crocker, fishing 400 club, Gino's and Metro. Hope to try Selfridge area this year, never fished that area. And there is always the 9 mile launch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We will launch at Deckers and fish the flats. Also Crocker, fishing 400 club, Gino's and Metro. Hope to try Selfridge area this year, never fished that area. And there is always the 9 mile launch.


Selfridge is barren...full of carp....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Selfridge is barren...full of carp....


...and when your not catching them...it's those pesky slimey sheepshead.


----------



## zack2345

I'm thinking we will be up there 23 through the 26th. Staying in a hotel this year near self ridge


----------



## zack2345

All weather depending kinda why we went with a hotel instead of a house so we could book closer to our dates


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwater is staying upstairs across the canal for a week..25th. To the 1st


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saugeye Tom said:


> Selfridge is barren...full of carp....


I am guessing you are being facetious. I know Mitch( Newbreed)always talked about doing good there. And I have heard the mouth of the Salt River is good for pike.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> I am guessing you are being facetious. I know Mitch( Newbreed)always talked about doing good there. And I have heard the mouth of the Salt River is good for pike.


I fished next to mitch last yr and we smoked him....he loves the hardware and I went primitive


----------



## Saugeye Tom

But he put me on a 22 incher later in the trip


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> But he put me on a 22 incher later in the trip


Four of us will be fishing with 2 guides on St Clair in June. None of us has ever done this before and were wondering what is a customary tip for a $350.00/$400.00 daily trip with a guide


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> Four of us will be fishing with 2 guides on St Clair in June. None of us has ever done this before and were wondering what is a customary tip for a $350.00/$400.00 daily trip with a guide


Well....that depends on how well your experience is...if it is out of this world 50 bucks a piece seems fair.


----------



## Popspastime

Is that 350.00/400.00 for 2 guys and 1 guide? I need to get back in buisness quick.


----------



## crappiedude

I think our tentative dates are 5/28- 5/31 but it's weather dependent. Being my 1st trip I'm not sure what to expect. Friend of mine is booking a hotel room for 3 nights. He's been there a few times but I'm skeptical of how much experience or knowledge he has.
When I ask about launch ramps he seems pretty vague.
We're staying in Warren.
I like fishing new places and I don't mind figuring things out so I guess we'll see.
Looking at a map it looks like a big bowl or flat with not much structure.
My question is what are the fish relating to...weeds?


----------



## fastwater

Yep...weeds and water depth.
What fish are you targeting?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

W


crappiedude said:


> I think our tentative dates are 5/28- 5/31 but it's weather dependent. Being my 1st trip I'm not sure what to expect. Friend of mine is booking a hotel room for 3 nights. He's been there a few times but I'm skeptical of how much experience or knowledge he has.
> When I ask about launch ramps he seems pretty vague.
> We're staying in Warren.
> I like fishing new places and I don't mind figuring things out so I guess we'll see.
> Looking at a map it looks like a big bowl or flat with not much structure.
> My question is what are the fish relating to...weeds?


Weeds, rock piles....hmmm warren?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> I think our tentative dates are 5/28- 5/31 but it's weather dependent. Being my 1st trip I'm not sure what to expect. Friend of mine is booking a hotel room for 3 nights. He's been there a few times but I'm skeptical of how much experience or knowledge he has.
> When I ask about launch ramps he seems pretty vague.
> We're staying in Warren.
> I like fishing new places and I don't mind figuring things out so I guess we'll see.
> Looking at a map it looks like a big bowl or flat with not much structure.
> My question is what are the fish relating to...weeds?


And sand between the weeds....boating channels comming out of marinas and housing developments...a few other spots too


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeye Tom said:


> hmmm warren?


Yeah, that's what he said.
Seems like an odd place to me but he and some guys he knows have stayed there before. I've got no clue as I've never been there before.


----------



## fastwater

Looks like you'll be down about half way on the lake around Saint Clair Shores area around 9mile boat ramp.


----------



## crappiedude

fastwater said:


> Yep...weeds and water depth.
> What fish are you targeting?


Probably smallmouth but really anything. My least interest is the toothy critters like musky and pike. If I had to pick just 1 I'd have to say bass.


----------



## crappiedude

fastwater said:


> Looks like you'll be down about half way on the lake around Saint Clair Shores area around 9mile boat ramp.


Yes he mentioned 9 mile and I think something about a metro park farther north.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> Yes he mentioned 9 mile and I think something about a metro park farther north.


we fish up past the metro park. we need to get together at off the hook for a perch dinner that week


----------



## crappiedude

Is that a sports bar on the north side of the lake? in Ira, Mi?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappiedude said:


> Is that a sports bar on the north side of the lake? in Ira, Mi?


Yes ...up by swanveiw inn...great perch


----------



## crappiedude

Google is my friend.
I'll have to see what's on they other guys agendas.
It's a shame I didn't look into this when I was still working, I was in Detroit 3-4 times a year. One of the owners had a boat (yacht) on St Clair.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I must warn you...Fast water will be dining there too. It is a GREAT LAKE. to fish


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I must warn you...Fast water will be dining there too. It is a GREAT LAKE. to fish


I promise to behave.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Getting the baits ready














View attachment 296483


----------



## Popspastime

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-tender-tube
Try this one.. it's a killer. "Smoke Pearl Shad"


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Getting the baits ready
> View attachment 296479
> View attachment 296481
> View attachment 296483
> View attachment 296485


You need more tubes!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> You need more tubes!!


LOL I BOUGHT 4 MORE PACKS OF GREEN PUMPKIN YESTERDAY....WE GO THRU EM IN A WEEK UP THERE


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL I BOUGHT 4 MORE PACKS OF GREEN PUMPKIN YESTERDAY....WE GO THRU EM IN A WEEK UP THERE


No wonder I can't find any green pumpkin tubes out there!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL I BOUGHT 4 MORE PACKS OF GREEN PUMPKIN YESTERDAY....WE GO THRU EM IN A WEEK UP THERE


Ha! I use tubes a lot in Ontario and at Dale Hollow. What is your favorite jig head or weight for your tube setup? Does St. Clair have mostly a sandy bottom or rocks?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> Ha! I use tubes a lot in Ontario and at Dale Hollow. What is your favorite jig head or weight for your tube setup? Does St. Clair have mostly a sandy bottom or rocks?


Sand bottom...some silt..not much...weeds ...a few rock piles....some days ..1/4.oz. some days 1/2 oz..custom jigs from fishermen's headquarters in Dayton oh


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My all time favorite for up there is "avacado" from venom... my confidence color up there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

61 days ...chewing a hole in my lip. Fastwater got a new rig...hes fishing the same week. Anyone e up there that week...we need to meet at off the hook for a perch dinner


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> 61 days ...chewing a hole in my lip. Fastwater got a new rig...hes fishing the same week. Anyone e up there that week...we need to meet at off the hook for a perch dinner


Hopefully many can meet at 'Off the Hook' and our boats piling in will look like this :


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh so close


----------



## fastwater

How can something be so close to getting here but yet seem like it's taking forever.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> How can something be so close to getting here but yet seem like it's taking forever.


Torture


----------



## fishmeister

If you guys went earlier in the year, you wouldn't have to wait as long.


----------



## fishmeister

But not to give you guys crap, I can hardly wait. The fishing is so good, it's almost criminal. What's worse, i have work to do on my boat, and it probably won't be seaworthy until May 1. So i cant even practice much until i head up. Killing me!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

TOM and the Tube Draggers!

VENOM Lures is offering 50 packs of 3.75" Tubes right now for $10
Check them out



Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL I BOUGHT 4 MORE PACKS OF GREEN PUMPKIN YESTERDAY....WE GO THRU EM IN A WEEK UP THERE





Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL I BOUGHT 4 MORE PACKS OF GREEN PUMPKIN YESTERDAY....WE GO THRU EM IN A WEEK UP THERE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What site???


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> What site???


Go to Venom Lures.
Go to their close out and they are 3.75" salted, green pumpkin/ blue metal flake tubes. Regular $22+ for 50 count for $10.
They don't look to bad.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> TOM and the Tube Draggers!
> 
> VENOM Lures is offering 50 packs of 3.75" Tubes right now for $10
> Check them out


Thanks NBF! Those are looking good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Go to Venom Lures.
> Go to their close out and they are 3.75" salted, green pumpkin/ blue metal flake tubes. Regular $22+ for 100 count for $10.
> They don't look to bad.


You gonna buy some?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You gonna buy some?


Sure thinking about it. They look good and don't think the price can be beat.
Never used Venom before and wondering how soft they are.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

45 days.....chewed a hole in my lip....gonna miss ya new breed


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> 45 days.....chewed a hole in my lip....gonna miss ya new breed


Hey Gents.. lifes thrown me a big curveball lately. I just got my coast guard captains guiding license and will be working on a few boats in Port Clinton this year. But....will be squeezing in a 10 day LSC trip earlier than normal this time. May 10-20

So most the bass you catch will have my name carved into their back. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey Gents.. lifes thrown me a big curveball lately. I just got my coast guard captains guiding license and will be working on a few boats in Port Clinton this year. But....will be squeezing in a 10 day LSC trip earlier than normal this time. May 10-20
> 
> So most the bass you catch will have my name carved into their back. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new license. 
Tag them bass with plastic sleeves containing $100 bills with your initials on them so ST and I will know if you really caught them or not.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Thanks alot Fastwater! You guys would call it a day and end up in a bad area of WINDSOR if I tagged those smallies with C$notes. LOL 

Sorry that I am going to miss the big party this time! At least I will have some good updated information for you guys right before you arrive.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Thanks alot Fastwater! You guys would call it a day and end up in a bad area of WINDSOR if I tagged those smallies with C$notes. LOL
> 
> Sorry that I am going to miss the big party this time! At least I will have some good updated information for you guys right before you arrive.


Lol!
Been in Windsor a few times to a few places I'd rather not go back to.
All updated info will surely be appreciated.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Thanks alot Fastwater! You guys would call it a day and end up in a bad area of WINDSOR if I tagged those smallies with C$notes. LOL
> 
> Sorry that I am going to miss the big party this time! At least I will have some good updated information for you guys right before you arrive.


Much appreciated.....I may go to the CROWN LAND this year


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I plan to venture on to the holy waters of Mitchells Bay.
Canadian reports will cost you guys double, of course.

Paypal only 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I plan to venture on to the holy waters of Mitchells Bay.
> Canadian reports will cost you guys double, of course.
> 
> Paypal only
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We don't need to go there....damn Canucks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rangerpig250 said:


> First time to St. Clair, can't wait! We've been to Presque the last 10yrs and decided to change it up this year! If anyone else will be there same time and would like to compare notes, shoot me a message! Thinking fish will be on beds, should be great as long as weather stays stable!


You going up this year?


----------



## rangerpig250

Saugeye Tom said:


> You going up this year?


No, I wish ! I go every other year, this is my off year! I love that place!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

36 days oh my


----------



## fishmeister

28 days for me. Now it's getting real.


----------



## zack2345

I'll be there the 23 through the 26th... will you be there then tom ?


----------



## zack2345

We just decided on dates over easter dinner


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> We just decided on dates over easter dinner


we will arrive the 25th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

30 DAYS IN THE HOLE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well guys...I just talked to a contact at the lake. 3 men , 200 smalljaws in 7 hours. They found a school of males. 1 to 3 lbs


----------



## fishmeister

Glad to hear they're getting all the little ones out of the way for me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Glad to hear they're getting all the little ones out of the way for me.


Stay outa the swamp this year


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stay outa the swamp this year


Just call me Gator McLuskey.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Up date....high water....good for fishing....bad for docking


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Up date....high water....good for fishing....bad for docking
> View attachment 304077
> View attachment 304079


----------



## SICKOFIT

N


Saugeye Tom said:


> Well guys...I just talked to a contact at the lake. 3 men , 200 smalljaws in 7 hours. They found a school of males. 1 to 3 lbs


Never been to St. Clair but was wondering what is the bait of choice in the spring up there? jigs,spinner baits,topwater,tubes? Thanks for any replies


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tubes and drop shot......hum dingers.....green pumpkin is a must have color


----------



## SICKOFIT

Thank you very much for that info


----------



## fishmeister

Looks like they'll finally get a steady weather pattern beginning this weekend and lasting through the week.


----------



## Popspastime

fishmeister said:


> Looks like they'll finally get a steady weather pattern beginning this weekend and lasting through the week.


Lies! all Lies!


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Lies! all Lies!


----------



## Popspastime

I really wish you guys the best trip EVER!


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> I really wish you guys the best trip EVER!


You need to hook onto that boat and meet us there.


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> You need to hook onto that boat and meet us there.


You know I would really but the stay $ is killing me. If I could do it more reasonably I would. I bounce everywhere to fish for sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> Lies! all Lies!


WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Popspastime

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHO ARE YOU


Whachew meam.. who is me?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> Whachew meam.. who is me?


Lol. LIES all lies


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. LIES all lies


Heading to mitchels Bay on the 18th,staying at bass haven are normal house is full with bluegill guys.What is water temps, i'm thinking around 60.I saw were lake is up some that should be good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> Heading to mitchels Bay on the 18th,staying at bass haven are normal house is full with bluegill guys.What is water temps, i'm thinking around 60.I saw were lake is up some that should be good.


LAKE is way up. The satellite pic was a bit muddy at Mitchells bay...


----------



## fishmeister

I've read that the temps are below normal for this time of yr. Low 50s on west side of lake at mile roads.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Your heading out soon...give up the scoop


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> LAKE is way up. The satellite pic was a bit muddy at Mitchells bay...


Thanks for info,will fish based on conditions.We may need to fish out in the bay in deeper water.


Saugeye Tom said:


> LAKE is way up. The satellite pic was a bit muddy at Mitchells bay...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> Thanks for info,will fish based on conditions.We may need to fish out in the bay in deeper water.


may need to hit the west side''''self ridge etc...


----------



## Basser57

Is the Clinton river cut off ramp clear from debris this year?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basser57 said:


> Is the Clinton river cut off ramp clear from debris this year?


Not been up yet but I'll call a buddy up there


----------



## Basshunter122

Any one fish it early June? Any tips? Also, anyone have any input on where to stay for one night that has electric to charge boat batteries? Buddy and I are going June 6-7 for the first time and just looking for a little bit of tips and what we could expect. Thanks


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Check this Holiday Inn for available booking dates:
https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/holiday-inn-express-suites-chesterfield.html
Have not stayed there myself but Saugeye Tom has and from what I understand, you can run extension cord to your boat and it's great access to Selfridge launch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basshunter122 said:


> Any one fish it early June? Any tips? Also, anyone have any input on where to stay for one night that has electric to charge boat batteries? Buddy and I are going June 6-7 for the first time and just looking for a little bit of tips and what we could expect. Thanks


stay at the holiday inn express at mount Clemons by self ridge air base. the boat launch is right there. fish all the deeper water coming out of harbors with drop shots or tubes green pumpkin is tops...


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Water is fridgid, and the weather has sucked! Lake temps are 46-53 and water is very high. 
Got into them decent on Saturday in the marshes, but havent figuered out the adjustments needed to find the lake fish. The weather has kept us confined to the East side of the lake until today. We braved northwest winds and rain today to visit the SANG area.
Salt creek has Selfridge heavy stained. Water was 53 and you could not see any blue water line anywhere until you get around New Baltimore. The north shores are nice looking but very cold. The bass guys i have spoke to are resorting to fishing largemouth in the marinas. I am happy to have caught what i have but this was def.a bad week to be up here. Weather is breaking though, and tomorrow will feel like a heat wave in the 60's.
Things will hopefully get better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Forgot to add pic files. 
2 days of picking off a few rouge smallies and nice largemouth.
At least the pike don't mind the cold. Lots of spinnerbait/chatterbait fishing so far.

































































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Forgot to add pic files.
> 2 days of picking off a few rouge smallies and nice largemouth.
> At least the pike don't mind the cold. Lots of spinnerbait/chatterbait fishing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Go primitive ol man


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Some fine fish... we should hit it perfectly In 2 weeks


----------



## willy heft

NewbreedFishing said:


> Water is fridgid, and the weather has sucked! Lake temps are 46-53 and water is very high.
> Got into them decent on Saturday in the marshes, but havent figuered out the adjustments needed to find the lake fish. The weather has kept us confined to the East side of the lake until today. We braved northwest winds and rain today to visit the SANG area.
> Salt creek has Selfridge heavy stained. Water was 53 and you could not see any blue water line anywhere until you get around New Baltimore. The north shores are nice looking but very cold. The bass guys i have spoke to are resorting to fishing largemouth in the marinas. I am happy to have caught what i have but this was def.a bad week to be up here. Weather is breaking though, and tomorrow will feel like a heat wave in the 60's.
> Things will hopefully get better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


heading for mitchels bay on saturday,hope we can get a few like those,nice fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> heading for mitchels bay on saturday,hope we can get a few like those,nice fish.


you may want to look at the satellite in Mitchells......


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

That was yesterday's


----------



## Saugeye Tom

new docks where we stay


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 305953


I look at google earth but it is not real time,what site is that.


----------



## fishmeister

willy heft said:


> I look at google earth but it is not real time,what site is that.


http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1


----------



## willy heft

fishmeister said:


> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1


Thanks for info,i don't mind fishing stained water it will warm faster.


----------



## Pinchweed1

Wow - Glad i found this thread. Me and a buddy are headed up this weekend and will be fishing May 17 - 19. Based off my research and given where the water temps are I think we will be mainly fishing the mile roads. Planning on starting in the 8-10 foot range and working in. Hoping the weather this week warms things up a bit. 

Will be in a 1994 procraft silver/black/turqouise. Expecting to have my tan bibs on most of the weekend. give me a shout and best of luck to everyone headed up! Will post report upon return.


----------



## fastwater

^^^From the looks of the current satelite images, think you have a good game plan with the miles road area.
Hope you tear em up!
Looking forward to your report.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Looking better every day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just need the water temps up to 58 69


----------



## fishmeister

willy heft said:


> Thanks for info,i don't mind fishing stained water it will warm faster.


I agree. Fish aren't as spooky either.


----------



## fishmeister

Exciting report.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Looking better every day


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fishing has been horrible...like vanished. Some fish being caught on jerkbaits around 9 mile. Water is just poking around the mid 50s. I have the opertunity to stay another week but not sure i want to. The winds have been brootal. Worst trip I've ever had up here. Gonna be all virgin fish for ya Tom!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

10 days. Makes a huge difference


----------



## SICKOFIT

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fishing has been horrible...like vanished. Some fish being caught on jerkbaits around 9 mile. Water is just poking around the mid 50s. I have the opertunity to stay another week but not sure i want to. The winds have been brootal. Worst trip I've ever had up here. Gonna be all virgin fish for ya Tom!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Six of us went out in 2 boats last Sunday in 43 degree weather with 15 to 20 mph winds, Didn't go out until a little after 11:00 and fished until 7:00. My boat caught 28 smallmouth,all between 3 lbs. & 5 lb 7 oz. Weighed them all. Also caught a nice walleye & a couple of sheephead. Other boat caught 21 smallmouth,1 walleye & 1 small northern. They also had several fish from 4 lbs. to 5 lbs. Was colder than hell but we stuck it out & were rewarded with a lot of great fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> Six of us went out in 2 boats last Sunday in 43 degree weather with 15 to 20 mph winds, Didn't go out until a little after 11:00 and fished until 7:00. My boat caught 28 smallmouth,all between 3 lbs. & 5 lb 7 oz. Weighed them all. Also caught a nice walleye & a couple of sheephead. Other boat caught 21 smallmouth,1 walleye & 1 small northern. They also had several fish from 4 lbs. to 5 lbs. Was colder than hell but we stuck it out & were rewarded with a lot of great fish


holy crap A GREAT DAY for the conditions!!!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> holy crap A GREAT DAY for the conditions!!!


I know it's been a few days,but the warmest water we could find in our area was 54 degrees. Hopefully it has warmed up a bit for you guys by now.I would love to post some pictures of some of our fish from Monday,but I am too cell phone illiterate to do so. Hope you guys burn them up on your upcoming trips. As usual all fish were caught on tubes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SUPPOSED TO WARM UP GOOD THIS WEEK


----------



## Pinchweed1

Fished Friday and Saturday all day and till noon on Sunday to avoid the weather. Averaged 25 fish a day. Best 5 each day between 18-20lbs for smallmouth and 15lbs for largies (With a 6lb even Personal Best for me!) We worked very hard for each and every one of those. Per tha chatter at the hotel it seemed like we were doing better than most. All the guys i talked to reported the fishing being very tough. The guys in the room next to me blanked on Saturday :/ said he fished an area he caught 115 fish from in a day last year, so i think they are just a tad behind. Late saturday and into Sunday morning i definitely sensed a change in the fishing. Bites were more frequent and concentrated. I fully believe its about to get realllll good. Our best drift late Saturday evening produced three 4lb class fish in Anchor Bay. While i heard of others catching fish on jerkbaits we could not get bit on moving baits except 1 good smallie on a crank bait. We dragged the whole weekend Ned Rig, DS, Tubes, and Grubs. 1/8 - 1/4 oz weights. Colors were GP, Chartruese and/or a mix of the two. I stumbled on on a killer LMB bite while dorking around the Clinton River cutoff waiting for my buddy to arrive Friday morning and it produced all weekend. Flipping Jig and pIg into riprap banks. Water temps climbed all weekend. Started at 55 on Friday and saw 59 degrees around 14 mile on Sunday. Fished less than 10 ft all weekend. 7-9ft were the key depths for us. Good Luck and looking forward to hearing reports from you guys the next two weeks. Wack em!

I'd be fishing Anchor Bay this week if i was still, just to try and get away from some of the boats. Another area i heard was fishing a little better from one of the tackle shops was around the mouth of the Detroit River up to Grosse Point area. Might be worth checking out if anyone is heading up this week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pinchweed1 said:


> Fished Friday and Saturday all day and till noon on Sunday to avoid the weather. Averaged 25 fish a day. Best 5 each day between 18-20lbs for smallmouth and 15lbs for largies (With a 6lb even Personal Best for me!) We worked very hard for each and every one of those. Per tha chatter at the hotel it seemed like we were doing better than most. All the guys i talked to reported the fishing being very tough. The guys in the room next to me blanked on Saturday :/ said he fished an area he caught 115 fish from in a day last year, so i think they are just a tad behind. Late saturday and into Sunday morning i definitely sensed a change in the fishing. Bites were more frequent and concentrated. I fully believe its about to get realllll good. Our best drift late Saturday evening produced three 4lb class fish in Anchor Bay. While i heard of others catching fish on jerkbaits we could not get bit on moving baits except 1 good smallie on a crank bait. We dragged the whole weekend Ned Rig, DS, Tubes, and Grubs. 1/8 - 1/4 oz weights. Colors were GP, Chartruese and/or a mix of the two. I stumbled on on a killer LMB bite while dorking around the Clinton River cutoff waiting for my buddy to arrive Friday morning and it produced all weekend. Flipping Jig and pIg into riprap banks. Water temps climbed all weekend. Started at 55 on Friday and saw 59 degrees around 14 mile on Sunday. Fished less than 10 ft all weekend. 7-9ft were the key depths for us. Good Luck and looking forward to hearing reports from you guys the next two weeks. Wack em!
> 
> I'd be fishing Anchor Bay this week if i was still, just to try and get away from some of the boats. Another area i heard was fishing a little better from one of the tackle shops was around the mouth of the Detroit River up to Grosse Point area. Might be worth checking out if anyone is heading up this week.


Tha I you for the


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Details report...wi help immensely


----------



## zack2345

Pinchweed1 said:


> Fished Friday and Saturday all day and till noon on Sunday to avoid the weather. Averaged 25 fish a day. Best 5 each day between 18-20lbs for smallmouth and 15lbs for largies (With a 6lb even Personal Best for me!) We worked very hard for each and every one of those. Per tha chatter at the hotel it seemed like we were doing better than most. All the guys i talked to reported the fishing being very tough. The guys in the room next to me blanked on Saturday :/ said he fished an area he caught 115 fish from in a day last year, so i think they are just a tad behind. Late saturday and into Sunday morning i definitely sensed a change in the fishing. Bites were more frequent and concentrated. I fully believe its about to get realllll good. Our best drift late Saturday evening produced three 4lb class fish in Anchor Bay. While i heard of others catching fish on jerkbaits we could not get bit on moving baits except 1 good smallie on a crank bait. We dragged the whole weekend Ned Rig, DS, Tubes, and Grubs. 1/8 - 1/4 oz weights. Colors were GP, Chartruese and/or a mix of the two. I stumbled on on a killer LMB bite while dorking around the Clinton River cutoff waiting for my buddy to arrive Friday morning and it produced all weekend. Flipping Jig and pIg into riprap banks. Water temps climbed all weekend. Started at 55 on Friday and saw 59 degrees around 14 mile on Sunday. Fished less than 10 ft all weekend. 7-9ft were the key depths for us. Good Luck and looking forward to hearing reports from you guys the next two weeks. Wack em!
> 
> I'd be fishing Anchor Bay this week if i was still, just to try and get away from some of the boats. Another area i heard was fishing a little better from one of the tackle shops was around the mouth of the Detroit River up to Grosse Point area. Might be worth checking out if anyone is heading up this week.


Thank you for the report I'll be headed to selfridge area on Wednesday afternoon sounds like we shoud hit it perfect.


----------



## crappieluvr

Would the 9 mile ramp be a good ramp to use for a first timer? Gonna make the 3 hour trip Friday, just trying to get my ducks in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

a tad close to Detroit, I would go to self ridge beautiful; ramp lots of parking


----------



## crappieluvr

Ok I’ll definitely look that up...thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey newbreed.....let's hear it


----------



## NewbreedFishing

No change. Water was up and down in temps. Our last day the main lake was topping out in the 55-57 degree range. Went 2 days with zero bass. We did walleye as they were very abundant in the pearl beach area. My first and last day were the only day we wrecked them. Worst trip ive ever had up there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> No change. Water was up and down in temps. Our last day the main lake was topping out in the 55-57 degree range. Went 2 days with zero bass. We did walleye as they were very abundant in the pearl beach area. My first and last day were the only day we wrecked them. Worst trip ive ever had up there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


cant like this sorry


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> No change. Water was up and down in temps. Our last day the main lake was topping out in the 55-57 degree range. Went 2 days with zero bass. We did walleye as they were very abundant in the pearl beach area. My first and last day were the only day we wrecked them. Worst trip ive ever had up there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As dreadful as it is...thanks for the feedback.


----------



## zack2345

Here now ... nothing yet today


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> Here now ... nothing yet today


How's the lake looking?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> How's the lake looking?


looks wet.....1 and a half days FW


----------



## Saugeye Tom

new breed did ya go primitive at all????


----------



## zack2345

Water is kinda green down by the spot you showed us to north of the selfridges ramp and south of the ramp by the milatary base is very clear and blue it looks great but I haven had a bite... went into a canal right now and just caught 2 largemouth on a spinnerbait... the water is 60 in the canal and 58 on the main lake


----------



## fastwater

zack2345 said:


> Water is kinda green down by the spot you showed us to north of the selfridges ramp and south of the ramp by the milatary base is very clear and blue it looks great but I haven had a bite... went into a canal right now and just caught 2 largemouth on a spinnerbait... the water is 60 in the canal and 58 on the main lake


Thanks Zack!


----------



## zack2345

Ended up with 33 largemouth couple 3s that's it. I cant see the weed beds so I think its tough


----------



## zack2345

Water is still not very clear... we found some brown ones "6" in the morning then they quit and we searched new areas with nothing... so we fished largemouth for a bit then left around 5 when it rained


----------



## zack2345

Are you here tom ?


----------



## crappieluvr

We ended up with 5 smallmouth down by 9 mile in 9 fow up against a wall, never had a bite anywhere else. Water was 62 degrees at 9 mile and 59 at selfridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guiddo

crappieluvr said:


> We ended up with 5 smallmouth down by 9 mile in 9 fow up against a wall, never had a bite anywhere else. Water was 62 degrees at 9 mile and 59 at selfridge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planning trip for later in the year - can anyone suggest good guide service - never been to Lake St Clair, so would like a starting point - thanks


----------



## SICKOFIT

Art Ferguson. Went out with him a couple of weeks ago & it was fantastic. 586-531-2821. Best way to make contact with Art is to send him a text


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> Are you here tom ?


1100 today ....am


----------



## Guiddo

SICKOFIT said:


> Art Ferguson. Went out with him a couple of weeks ago & it was fantastic. 586-531-2821. Best way to make contact with Art is to send him a text


Thanks much


----------



## 9Left

Good luck Tom!


----------



## GaryBlaine

We were up there on the 20th to 22nd, we caught about 6 SM, 1 wallyeye, and 2 sheephead. Threw everything we had in our boxes, Cranks, spinners, tubes, worms, dropshots, wooly hawgs,every color and combination we could think of. Fished from Fords cove to the Blue wall on the mile roads. Worst trip ever. had 4ft waves on wednesday,so we packed up and headed south.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Guiddo said:


> Thanks much


Check out Art's website @ artoffishing.com & you can get an idea of what to expect


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well..ok so far


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sorry for the double post


----------



## ress

That's a Tank!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The smallies are in....better every day


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> The smallies are in....better every day
> View attachment 308231
> View attachment 308229
> View attachment 308233


nice bass,we fished out of basshaven and found are fish in johnsons bay and goose pond.We had two boats and caught over 100 bass a day,80% of them smallies.The best bait was the ned rig and tube.Water temp 60 the main lake was muddy,wind, and some rain,another great trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tore it up this morning


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Yes sir...fishing got better as the days went on. And G-son had the time of his life catching so many first and personal best. Pics of a few:


----------



## fastwater

Papaw had a great time as well:


----------



## Pike

I am headed up to "Lake Ain't Fair" on Friday for a single day. I intend to launch out of Metro, unless anyone else is willing to share a better plan. I won't have a lot of time, so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## partlyable

Basshunter122 and myself will be up Thursday and Friday, we have never been to LSC before but would be happy to share a report Thursday night with you pike. PM me your number. Is anyone else willing to share a starting depth. I don’t mind searching for the fish and finding my own areas. 
This thread is a wealth of information and I thank you guys the have been contributing. We will post reports when we are done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

partlyable said:


> Basshunter122 and myself will be up Thursday and Friday, we have never been to LSC before but would be happy to share a report Thursday night with you pike. PM me your number. Is anyone else willing to share a starting depth. I don’t mind searching for the fish and finding my own areas.
> This thread is a wealth of information and I thank you guys the have been contributing. We will post reports when we are done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were finding fish towards the end of the week in Selfridge area in 7-8fow. The big girls had started moving in a bit closer not more than 100-150yds off shore. Water still a bit murky but clearing up more everyday.
Hope this helps.


----------



## partlyable

fastwater said:


> We were finding fish towards the end of the week in Selfridge area in 7-8fow. The big girls had started moving in a bit closer not more than 100-150yds off shore. Water still a bit murky but clearing up more everyday.
> Hope this helps.


That helps a ton thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

fastwater said:


> We were finding fish towards the end of the week in Selfridge area in 7-8fow. The big girls had started moving in a bit closer not more than 100-150yds off shore. Water still a bit murky but clearing up more everyday.
> Hope this helps.


Nice fish fastwater! Is that tom's boat you are in?


----------



## bearcat3993

I was in there this morning. Water still murky. I caught a handful then the wind backed off and so did the bite. Moved down to miles rds. Plenty of clear water but having a tough time. Only caught a few but I did hook into a nice fat 19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> Nice fish fastwater! Is that tom's boat you are in?


Thanks 9left.
No...it's mine.
Tom on right...me on left:


----------



## sea nymph-O

Metro park beach area 7-12ft. Quality fish seem deeper


----------



## sea nymph-O

Mile roads/ st Clair shores area has been very crowded and the bite has been hit or miss.


----------



## partlyable

Fished from 10a-830 pm caught 13 bass and about 100 rock bass for the day. Majority of the fish came on dropshot. Will be out again most of the day tomorrow and will report back. I will post all pictures tomorrow. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basshunter122

Fished from 830-5 today with partlyable. We could 16 total bass a bunch of rock bass again. It was pretty windy today which made things a bit tough. Not a great showing for two days but we learned a lot. Biggest fish of the trip was 4.


----------



## Basshunter122

View attachment 309465


----------



## Basshunter122

All fish came in 6.5-8 foot around weed edges. Partlyable caught most everything on a tube today. I caughtal my fish on the drop shot again today and a couple in the 2 point range and then some shorts


----------



## Pike

Fished on Friday, didn't get out until about 11:00am, fished until 5pm or so. Rough day for us, only caught about 5 smallmouth, did manage some decent largemouth, and a bunch of rockbass. Headed back next week for several days, hopefully it gets better. Thanks to all for the info, it was much appreciated.


----------



## partlyable

Keep us posted on how you do next week. I think we are going to try it again next year but don’t know quite what time of year we will go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Heading up August 1234....never tried this b4


----------



## Popspastime

ST.. when you guys going to head up thisaway?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> ST.. when you guys going to head up thisaway?


august 2nd 3rd 4th


----------



## Popspastime

Saugeye Tom said:


> august 2nd 3rd 4th


Erie?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> Erie?


st clair....erie is july 11 12 13 14


----------



## Popspastime

Sent you a PM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Got it.....we may smallie fish after we get out limit of eyes


----------



## fastwater

Sometimes...there's just no words to explain the stupidity:
https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/07/...n-circling-ramming-boat-on-michigan-lake.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

they ran over his line and cut it off Hey Fastwater...looks like I will be going!!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> they ran over his line and cut it off *Hey Fastwater...looks like I will be going!!*



You da man!!!
I'll try and call ya this evening if I get home in time.
Haven't been home much in the evening lately.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You da man!!!
> I'll try and call ya this evening if I get home in time.
> Haven't been home much in the evening lately.


I already know you dissed me for your brother last night


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I already know you dissed me for your brother last night


Lol! Yea...he was with me partying at the hospital last night.


----------



## crappiedude

Our trip this spring fell apart with the weather so we're thinking of heading up either 7/22 or 8/05.
Seeing that it's mid summer, what's the fishing like...in general.
One guy saw a place Swan View Inn...anyone ever stay there? Good/bad?


----------



## fishmeister

crappiedude said:


> Our trip this spring fell apart with the weather so we're thinking of heading up either 7/22 or 8/05.
> Seeing that it's mid summer, what's the fishing like...in general.
> One guy saw a place Swan View Inn...anyone ever stay there? Good/bad?


Not sure what it’s like in the summer, but I’ll be heading there July 18-21. I’ll let you know what I find.
I stay at Swanview. Nice place.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

swan-view is horrible..ive told to many and lost my spot for next year


----------



## crappiedude

This is a last minute deal that one guy is trying to put together. I'm not too optimistic that he'll even find anywhere that going to have open reservations at this late of date.
Even if we strike out this year I want to at least get a few ideas for next.


----------



## crappiedude

Can anyone offer info on hotels in the area that may offer boat charging access?


----------



## LoramieFish12

crappiedude said:


> Our trip this spring fell apart with the weather so we're thinking of heading up either 7/22 or 8/05.
> Seeing that it's mid summer, what's the fishing like...in general.
> One guy saw a place Swan View Inn...anyone ever stay there? Good/bad?


I'll be up at LSC July 20th for a day trip with a buddy!


----------



## fastwater

crappiedude said:


> Can anyone offer info on hotels in the area that may offer boat charging access?


I have not stayed there personally but the Holiday Inn Express in Chesterfield close to the Selfridge ramp has parking for boats.
Saugeye Tom has stayed there and can give you more info than I.


----------



## fastwater

LoramieFish12 said:


> I'll be up at LSC July 20th for a day trip with a buddy!


Expect some abnormally high water when you get there. 
Just got off the phone with someone that lives on the lake and lake is still unusually, extremely high for this time of year. Latest prediction is it will stay high clear through Oct.


----------



## partlyable

crappiedude said:


> Can anyone offer info on hotels in the area that may offer boat charging access?


We stayed right next door to the holiday in express at Hampton inn, super easy access to suffridge boat launch, they have outlets outside to charge your boat but have to unhook from the boat as there is no double parking spots. I would take a spitter as well Incase there is a lot of boats there, the night we stayed I bet there was 12 boats so all the outlets were used but someone else brought a splitter so we were able to hook up and charge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

killin me smalls now ya gave up my hotel


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> killin me smalls now ya gave up my hotel


Lol!
They have more rooms than Swanview and serve breakfast in the morning too.


----------



## partlyable

Saugeye Tom said:


> killin me smalls now ya gave up my hotel


My apologies ST, I did not know that’s where you stayed, just knew it was nice when we were there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoramieFish12

fastwater said:


> Expect some abnormally high water when you get there.
> Just got off the phone with someone that lives on the lake and lake is still unusually, extremely high for this time of year. Latest prediction is it will stay high clear through Oct.


Thanks for the heads up. This will be our first trip up. All of the spots we've ever learned of were from guys fishing prespawn, so I've been trying to do some research on summer bites. Was going to go deeper but with the cold water may change the game plan. From what I've learned, the fish seem to scatter on the lake, so I was going to try to mark fish/deep weeds and hit it, quit it, and move on.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

anyone have any ideas on early august smallies on lsc?


----------



## LoramieFish12

Saugeye Tom said:


> anyone have any ideas on early august smallies on lsc?


I will be fishing for my first time this weekend so I'm not much help, but I have been doing a lot of reading on the Michigan "OGF" Page. I'm sure you can get good info from our fisherman here on OGF, but Michigan Sportsman would be a good resource too.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/lk-st-clair-and-st-clair-river.58/?direction=desc


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LoramieFish12 said:


> I will be fishing for my first time this weekend so I'm not much help, but I have been doing a lot of reading on the Michigan "OGF" Page. I'm sure you can get good info from our fisherman here on OGF, but Michigan Sportsman would be a good resource too.
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/lk-st-clair-and-st-clair-river.58/?direction=desc


Thx


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Let me know how ya do


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> anyone have any ideas on early august smallies on lsc?


From what I've herd it's all about finding the big bait schools mid-late summer. Fund the schools of bait an you can find small schools of smallies... swimbaits,squarebills,drop-shots,topwaters early and late. 
If you cant find lake fish head north to the river!


----------



## LoramieFish12

Went out to LSC first time ever Saturday. Launched from Crocker and fished multiple depths to try and pattern the bass. Didn't exactly slam them, but wasn't skunked. We did not have any luck past 15' water, most of our fish were 11'-14' with our biggest SMB only being ~3 lbs. 

If I were to do it again, I would 1.) look around for big bait balls or 2.) hit up the St. Clair River. I saw a guide post on Facebook that their best bag was 21lbs and that was only 2 hours of fishing Sunday caught in the river drop offs.


----------



## fishmeister

Yeah, we did poorly last weekend too. Just a handful of fish. They are deep, associating with channels, but just on the edges. At least that's what Im hearing!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Heading up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## BMustang

Saugeye Tom said:


> Heading up tomorrow afternoon


Keep us posted and stay cool. LSC can be a cooker at this time of the year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> Keep us posted and stay cool. LSC can be a cooker at this time of the year.


Will do B. Looks like highs in the 70s..going to the far north end


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will do B. Looks like highs in the 70s..going to the far north end


Good luck,safe travels,have fun! Hope you find them! Stay versatile,open minded,and another think I dont see mentioned on this thread,is dont overlook the nite bite!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good luck,safe travels,have fun! Hope you find them! Stay versatile,open minded,and another think I dont see mentioned on this thread,is dont overlook the nite bite!


tough bite bu


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 317173
> View attachment 317175
> 
> tough bite bu


Top pic looks like Muscamoot???
And...that's a NICE SM.


----------



## partlyable

Wow that top fish is a pig!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TOP 


fastwater said:


> Top pic looks like Muscamoot???
> And...that's a NICE SM.


TOP FISH NORTH CHANNEL


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> TOP
> 
> TOP FISH NORTH CHANNEL


Right by the entrance to the channel...or up in the channel a ways???


----------



## fishmeister

That first one is a beaut. !


----------



## Scum_Frog

Been fishing up at LSC a lot last couple of years....awesome place especially when you can find an active school.....when you dont and its HOT and no wind its a buggy grind! Ive been fishing the BFL's and doing okay. Love being up there and fishing clean water...especially in SCR.....gorgeous. I'll tell you this much though if you plan on going up anytime soon I would find deeper water....17-21' with grass and work it over reallllly good. If you have multiple guys in boat id have one drop shotting the other tubing......popping a heavy tube through the weeds as well...4" with 3/8oz head. Heres my two biggest from last sundays BFL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Right by the entrance to the channel...or up in the channel a ways???


No wake zone 40 ft deep. At about 32 ft


----------



## Saugeye Tom

partlyable said:


> Wow that top fish is a pig!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No weight but my guess is 7...his first smb ever..spoiled and I gained a new best buddy


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> No weight but my guess is 7...his first smb ever..spoiled and I gained a new best buddy





Scum_Frog said:


> Been fishing up at LSC a lot last couple of years....awesome place especially when you can find an active school.....when you dont and its HOT and no wind its a buggy grind! Ive been fishing the BFL's and doing okay. Love being up there and fishing clean water...especially in SCR.....gorgeous. I'll tell you this much though if you plan on going up anytime soon I would find deeper water....17-21' with grass and work it over reallllly good. If you have multiple guys in boat id have one drop shotting the other tubing......popping a heavy tube through the weeds as well...4" with 3/8oz head. Heres my two biggest from last sundays BFL.


Those are really nice any info on the canada side around mitchel's bay going in a week.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> Those are really nice any info on the canada side around mitchel's bay going in a week.


the fish are deep....MB will be way to shallow work the edges of the shipping channel or the river


----------



## Scum_Frog

willy heft said:


> Those are really nice any info on the canada side around mitchel's bay going in a week.


One of those bigger fish came in 12' of water and the other came in 17' of water. I know of some descent size weight that came in the same 12' of water as well in the 18lb area. Try finding hard contour lines.....if lake is fishable then I would find 17-20' of water and graph til you find good weeds then work it slow with a tube and drop shot. Recently those fish been wanting things SLOWWWWW.......dead stick drop shot barely moving and slow dragging a tube. Im sure u can fish the hump and find fish as well. If you can get away from any crowds in deeper water you will have a better chance on stroking some fish IMO. I did hook a 6' sturgeon last friday pre fishing in the main lake.....that was a battle. Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Scum_Frog said:


> One of those bigger fish came in 12' of water and the other came in 17' of water. I know of some descent size weight that came in the same 12' of water as well in the 18lb area. Try finding hard contour lines.....if lake is fishable then I would find 17-20' of water and graph til you find good weeds then work it slow with a tube and drop shot. Recently those fish been wanting things SLOWWWWW.......dead stick drop shot barely moving and slow dragging a tube. Im sure u can fish the hump and find fish as well. If you can get away from any crowds in deeper water you will have a better chance on stroking some fish IMO. I did hook a 6' sturgeon last friday pre fishing in the main lake.....that was a battle. Good luck!


Great stuff man!


----------



## fishhogg

If it were me this time of year and I was fishing the lake. Get out and find the deep weed beds and work those over. The south shore on the Canadian side is pretty good. There has always been a good weed line out there. Find the pockets and work them over. You can also go rivers and fish, I am partial to the St. Clair River. In fact you could go all the way up to the mouth of Lake Huron and float south, and catch them all way to LSC. Get your Canadian license too. Have fun, and be safe. I will be trying to get up there in September myself.


----------



## willy heft

fishhogg said:


> If it were me this time of year and I was fishing the lake. Get out and find the deep weed beds and work those over. The south shore on the Canadian side is pretty good. There has always been a good weed line out there. Find the pockets and work them over. You can also go rivers and fish, I am partial to the St. Clair River. In fact you could go all the way up to the mouth of Lake Huron and float south, and catch them all way to LSC. Get your Canadian license too. Have fun, and be safe. I will be trying to get up there in September myself.


Thanks for all your help guys .We will target largemouth to ,I'll run to deeper water with weeds and give it a try.We fish the deeper places in the spring before smallies move shallow to spawn.


----------



## Backwater

Trying to decide whether to hit Lake St Clair or Dale Hollow the third week of September. Never been tto LSC in September, so I'm not sure what the fishing is like up there at that time of the year. Anyone have experience on LSC in September?


----------



## polebender

Backwater said:


> Trying to decide whether to hit Lake St Clair or Dale Hollow the third week of September. Never been tto LSC in September, so I'm not sure what the fishing is like up there at that time of the year. Anyone have experience on LSC in September?


Duck season will be in at that time. LSC has a very large population of avid duck hunters. I went one time in September and the duck hunters did not appreciate us being there at all! Lol! This was on the Canadian side. I would imagine it would be the same on the USA side also. Not the best time to go fishing there. IMO


----------



## bigbass201

I was out there Friday and majority of the guys were fishing 17 to 21 feet of water in the grass. I didn't see a lot of pulling going on. September can be fun, but there are a lot of tournaments on the weekends in September. I'd say if you don't mind the traffic do St. Clair. Personally I can stand that drive through Detroit and Roseville. I dread it each time pulling the boat. People drive crazy!


----------



## fishmeister

bigbass201 said:


> Personally I can stand that drive through Detroit and Roseville. I dread it each time pulling the boat. People drive crazy!


Every time I drive through there, its like I'm in the movie Mad Max 2.


----------



## bigbass201

fishmeister said:


> Every time I drive through there, its like I'm in the movie Mad Max 2.


I hear ya. People cut in front of you within inches. They drive crazy with the no fault insurance they run up there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bigbass201 said:


> I hear ya. People cut in front of you within inches. They drive crazy with the no fault insurance they run up there.


i try to go through very late at night or very early in the morning..personal protection in hand


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've never had any incidents driving though the D. Other then bumpy roads!! But we usually came through about 10pm then mid afternoons on sundays..


----------



## bigbass201

Saugeye Tom said:


> i try to go through very late at night or very early in the morning..personal protection in hand


Yep, I have protection as well in case of break down. Going there is usually not bad, but even 5 am it was getting a little crazy last Friday. I usually have a choice leave after 7pm or leave after the lunch rush hour. Lately I've decided to leave after lunch. There has been times where I've been stuck in traffic for hours. 1 hour 45 minute trip becomes 4 to 4 1/2 hours. Happened more than once.


----------



## fastwater

A few tips from MSP as well as a few Detroit Metro LEO's about going through the Detroit area...especially from about 1-9mi. exits.

1)Always check your fuel and make sure you have enough to get through that stretch.
2) (kinda goes along with tip #1)...Never exit the freeway between 1-9 mi. exits.
3) If you happen to have a flat between these exits, it's best to drive it beyond 9mi. if headed north or past 1mi if headed south before stopping to change flat. If having mechanical issues but can still idle, it's best to idle beyond these exits before pulling over...or again, exiting.

The reason for these tips is there are service drives up along both sides of the freeway through that stretch. The gangs look down from those service drives waiting like vultures to run down over the hill and rob those that are pulled over or are sitting in traffic jams. These scumbags also know that the response time for LEO to get to people in trouble in that area is long....if possible at all until traffic slowly clears. Especially if there's a wreck, breakdown or its rush hour.
Anything that causes a traffic jam in that area, with people even jamming up the berms, makes it virtually impossible for LE to get to the scene. And again, the scumbags know it.


----------



## bigbass201

fastwater said:


> A few tips from MSP as well as a few Detroit Metro LEO's about going through the Detroit area...especially from about 1-9mi. exits.
> 
> 1)Always check your fuel and make sure you have enough to get through that stretch.
> 2) (kinda goes along with tip #1)...Never exit the freeway between 1-9 mi. exits.
> 3) If you happen to have a flat between these exits, it's best to drive it beyond 9mi. if headed north or past 1mi if headed south before stopping to change flat. If having mechanical issues but can still idle, it's best to idle beyond these exits before pulling over...or again, exiting.
> 
> The reason for these tips is there are service drives up along both sides of the freeway through that stretch. The gangs look down from those service drives waiting like vultures to run down over the hill and rob those that are pulled over or are sitting in traffic jams. These scumbags also know that the response time for LEO to get to people in trouble in that area is long....if possible at all until traffic slowly clears. Especially if there's a wreck, breakdown or its rush hour.
> Anything that causes a traffic jam in that area, with people even jamming up the berms, makes it virtually impossible for LE to get to the scene. And again, the scumbags know it.



Excellent tips


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> A few tips from MSP as well as a few Detroit Metro LEO's about going through the Detroit area...especially from about 1-9mi. exits.
> 
> 1)Always check your fuel and make sure you have enough to get through that stretch.
> 2) (kinda goes along with tip #1)...Never exit the freeway between 1-9 mi. exits.
> 3) If you happen to have a flat between these exits, it's best to drive it beyond 9mi. if headed north or past 1mi if headed south before stopping to change flat. If having mechanical issues but can still idle, it's best to idle beyond these exits before pulling over...or again, exiting.
> 
> The reason for these tips is there are service drives up along both sides of the freeway through that stretch. The gangs look down from those service drives waiting like vultures to run down over the hill and rob those that are pulled over or are sitting in traffic jams. These scumbags also know that the response time for LEO to get to people in trouble in that area is long....if possible at all until traffic slowly clears. Especially if there's a wreck, breakdown or its rush hour.
> Anything that causes a traffic jam in that area, with people even jamming up the berms, makes it virtually impossible for LE to get to the scene. And again, the scumbags know it.


The crazy part imo once you get on 9 mile road inbetween the hiway and lake you would never know it,at least in my experience. We used to stay at a small hotel on 9 mile. But it was placed between a Cadillac dealership and some other luxury car dealership that where patrolled at night. But then they started doing weekly/monthly rentals only and we lost that little gem of a hotel. It was perfect. Inbetween it and the lake was dinner,breakfast,and bait,a straight shot with the boat....


----------



## fastwater

Yep...my post should have really stated 1-8 mi. 
It's just crazy that the things that go on between those two points seem to almost be nonexistent above or below there. 
Here's an article from 2013 when the gangs warmly welcomed the newly hired Detroit Metro Police Chief:
https://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/2013/10/detroit_police_chief_james_cra_11.html

The inside story behind the attempted carjacking is really funny.

I will say he has really been able to crack down on a lot of gang related and home invasion activity.
Home invasions were an everyday norm with many doors being kicked in in broad daylight. 
He went on TV and advised the public to arm themselves and defend themselves as LE could not be everywhere at one time. Of course, the anti-gun people went crazy when he went on TV saying this. And as you might have guessed...these anti gun people weren't from the high crime areas so they didn't have to worry to much about their front door being kicked in and their families being held at gun point or pistol whipped.
Needless to say, MSP and DMP stocked up and were tying on a lot of toe tags for awhile.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Yep...my post should have really stated 1-8 mi.
> It's just crazy that the things that go on between those two points seem to almost be nonexistent above or below there.
> Here's an article from 2013 when the gangs warmly welcomed the newly hired Detroit Metro Police Chief:
> https://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/2013/10/detroit_police_chief_james_cra_11.html
> 
> The inside story behind the attempted carjacking is really funny.
> 
> I will say he has really been able to crack down on a lot of gang related and home invasion activity.
> Home invasions were an everyday norm with many doors being kicked in in broad daylight.
> He went on TV and advised the public to arm themselves and defend themselves as LE could not be everywhere at one time. Of course, the anti-gun people went crazy when he went on TV saying this. And as you might have guessed...these anti gun people weren't from the high crime areas so they didn't have to worry to much about their front door being kicked in and their families being held at gun point or pistol whipped.
> Needless to say, MSP and DMP stocked up and were tying on a lot of toe tags for awhile.


Just after posting this I read a 4 part story on some of the gangs a local paper did. Just completely nuts. They referred to the area of the zip code the red zone. Scary stuff!!!


----------



## fastwater

Search some articles on past corrupt Detroit mayors, city officials as well as Detroit Metro LEO's.
Many have which have been nothing but thugs dressed in suits and holding positions of power within the city. A few are/were serving prison time for their corruption while in office. With the gangs and scumbags having a history of having more protection than the good citizens there, it's not a wonder things are like they are.
Really sad!
Seems the current police chief is doing his best with very limited resources to try and get ahold of things.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Search some articles on past corrupt Detroit mayors, city officials as well as Detroit Metro LEO's.
> Many have which have been nothing but thugs dressed in suits and holding positions of power within the city. A few are/were serving prison time for their corruption while in office. With the gangs and scumbags having a history of having more protection than the good citizens there, it's not a wonder things are like they are.
> Really sad!
> Seems the current police chief is doing his best with very limited resources to try and get ahold of things.


It is very sad! And scary. Driving st.clair shores you would never know just a block or two the other direction someone is getting shot. Ya we have it here in cbus to. But it doesnt seem to be nearly as bad as the D. And it's really is a pretty city in spots,especially at night with bridges,lit up bardges,and skyline. At least when your out on the lake smashing smallies youd never know it....


----------



## fastwater

What's really amazing to me is Detroit is between Erie and LSC. Then the SCR up to Huron. You would think Detroits location alone as a possible booming tourist attraction would be enough for everyone from the governor on down to do whatever it takes to clean Detroit out and make something out of that town. Maybe someday it will happen. But for now, the gangs have a huge stronghold on the city.
Flints not much better as far as violent crime stats.

But...as long as the fishery is as good as it is up that way...we just have to make sure our vehicles are as road worthy as possible...and do what we have to do to protect ourselves.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> What's really amazing to me is Detroit is between Erie and LSC. Then the SCR up to Huron. You would think Detroits location alone as a possible booming tourist attraction would be enough for everyone from the governor on down to do whatever it takes to clean Detroit out and make something out of that town. Maybe someday it will happen. But for now, the gangs have a huge stronghold on the city.


I agree 100%,shoot even Columbus was able to make something out nothing with sciota down town.


----------



## Harry1959

Me and BIL are going up Wednesday Thursday and Friday. Only been to lsc once. Is the 9 mile ramp the closest safe ramp? When we went before we caught large mouth in close but did better out at “the dumping grounds”. Boat is 16.5 foot, so I will watch weather closely. Hope to find walleye, musky or smb. Any suggestions on where or what to try this time of the year?


----------



## fishmeister

Harry1959 said:


> Me and BIL are going up Wednesday Thursday and Friday. Only been to lsc once. Is the 9 mile ramp the closest safe ramp? When we went before we caught large mouth in close but did better out at “the dumping grounds”. Boat is 16.5 foot, so I will watch weather closely. Hope to find walleye, musky or smb. Any suggestions on where or what to try this time of the year?


Check out the lake st Clair section of Michigan Sportsman. You can also go back one or two years to see if you can find a pattern. Right now, looks like you need to find the bait, which is starting to bunch up. Some guys are having luck on the drop offs in the river channels. Others suggest looking for boats that are perching.
Good luck up there, and be safe.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Harry1959 said:


> Me and BIL are going up Wednesday Thursday and Friday. Only been to lsc once. Is the 9 mile ramp the closest safe ramp? When we went before we caught large mouth in close but did better out at “the dumping grounds”. Boat is 16.5 foot, so I will watch weather closely. Hope to find walleye, musky or smb. Any suggestions on where or what to try this time of the year?


went up at the end of august....go deep..bait and cabbage...


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> went up at the end of august....go deep..bait and cabbage...


Heading to mitchellsbay next month on the 11th any thoughts on fish location or baits.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

start shallow and work your way out. Tubes, ned rigs, wacky rigged 4 inch yum dingers, ,4 inch twisters...green pumpkin.....Canadian mist colors


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> start shallow and work your way out. Tubes, ned rigs, wacky rigged 4 inch yum dingers, ,4 inch twisters...green pumpkin.....Canadian mist colors


Will do thanks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> Will do thanks


Get em willie h...report please


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> Get em willie h...report please


will do


----------



## REEL GRIP

willy heft said:


> Heading to mitchellsbay next month on the 11th any thoughts on fish location or baits.


The Elites had their Championship round at St.Clair last weekend.
Go to Bassmaster.com and you can see what baits the top 10 finishers used.


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> Get em willie h...report please


Go figure back from saintclair,cold front came through high winds and dropped temps. we tryed main lake to ruff.We fished in the johnston channel.My personal best smallmouth was 6#,2oz and caught around 30 in 3days.We also caught large mouth and white bass and several pike.We trailered one day to the thames river were the muskie bite was on.Fun trip but to weather dependent that time of year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Reservations made for may 30th to june 7th...swanveiw booked ilour normal room so we are staying on Hansen's island on muskamoot bay!!


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Reservations made for may 30th to june 7th...swanveiw booked ilour normal room so we are staying on Hansen's island on muskamoot bay!!


Last year you told me to stay out of the swamp, and now look at you!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Last year you told me to stay out of the swamp, and now look at you!


Betsy hosed us on our reservation we are a hop skip from where we fish


----------



## fastwater

Yea...really upset about our reservation being booked out from under us. Don't know what is going on up there but something is really screwed up. Especially since Betsy assured both us last summer our rooms had been penciled in on the calendar and we've been awaiting our yearly contracts she sends out.
All is good though...have a feeling our new found place that buckeye coastie and ST found may be a blessing in disguise.
We certainly won't get locked in to limited, good fishing spots without trailering due to rough water like can happen staying at Swanview.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I believe we have found a summer home for at least 12 years


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I believe we have found a summer home for *at least 12 years*


You're not getting off that easy! 
You are stuck fishing with me for at least the next 20yrs.


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Betsy hosed us on our reservation we are a hop skip from where we fish


Looks great! Ill make sure to eat some chili beans and drink dark beer before I come over to visit. 



fastwater said:


> Yea...really upset about our reservation being booked out from under us. Don't know what is going on up there but something is really screwed up. Especially since Betsy assured both us last summer our rooms had been penciled in on the calendar and we've been awaiting our yearly contracts she sends out.


Yeah, I find that really strange. I think that new booking system they are using is part of it. I had to contact her like three times this summer to make sure I had a reservation for next year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Looks great! Ill make sure to eat some chili beans and drink dark beer before I come over to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I find that really strange. I think that new booking system they are using is part of it. I had to contact her like three times this summer to make sure I had a reservation for next year.


better call the owner, her sister Kris...shes the one who told me we had no reservations


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> Yeah, I find that really strange. I think that new booking system they are using is part of it. I had to contact her like three times this summer to make sure I had a reservation for next year.





Saugeye Tom said:


> *better call the owner, her sister Kris...shes the one who told me we had no reservations*


Fishmeister...that is some very good advice from ST!
I had talked to Betsy twice about our reservations as well for May 30-June7 and she had assured me we were booked. I was supposed to be getting the Crows Nest and ST was getting his normal place which is on the lower left(can't remember name).
If it was not for ST calling about us not getting our yearly contracts, we would have got up there with no place to stay.
Again, would surely do as ST suggested and make the call to Kris for your confirmation.


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Reservations made for may 30th to june 7th...swanveiw booked ilour normal room so we are staying on Hansen's island on muskamoot bay!!


OK, we are up there May 25 - June 1. 
Like usual Tom, we'll scout it out for you so you can kill them after we leave.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> OK, we are up there May 25 - June 1.
> Like usual Tom, we'll scout it out for you so you can kill them after we leave.


YEP STAY OUTA MUSKAMOOT.....


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> OK, we are up there May 25 - June 1.
> Like usual Tom, we'll scout it out for you so you can kill them after we leave.





Saugeye Tom said:


> YEP STAY OUTA MUSKAMOOT.....


^^^Yes...headed up on the 24th of May for a day and dropping mines out in Muscamoot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yes...headed up on the 24th of May for a day and dropping mines out in Muscamoot.


Take the big ones fw


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Take the big ones fw


You got it!!!


----------



## fishmeister

No worries, aren't any walleye in Muscamoot!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> No worries, aren't any walleye in Muscamoot!


Lmao. I see you know fastwater


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> No worries, aren't any walleye in Muscamoot!


Did you call and make sure your reservation was in?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. I see you know fastwater


I doooo...like me some eyes.
Preferably deep fried to a golden crisp breading with a touch of sweet pickle tarter sauce and a splash of vinegar.


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you call and make sure your reservation was in?


Betsy emailed my contract and I added a day. I paid the 1/2 contract this july when I was up there, so wasn't too worried. 
What they did to you really stinks. But like you said, I hope it's a blessing in disguise.



fastwater said:


> I doooo...like me some eyes.
> Preferably deep fried to a golden crisp breading with a touch of sweet pickle tarter sauce and a splash of vinegar.


Excellent. I'll lay out some mines in the river for ya!


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> ...Excellent. I'll lay out some mines in the river for ya!


Just for that, I'm not letting you in on the macdaddy, ultra secret SCR walleye catching bait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Just for that, I'm not letting you in on the macdaddy, ultra secret SCR walleye catching bait.


dont tell him about the finesse...minner


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Who released my secret bait to the interwebs?!!
4" *LC *finesse fish on the *Picasso Suijin head.

Nothing is sacred in this thread*


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> dont tell him about the finesse...minner





NewbreedFishing said:


> Who released my secret bait to the interwebs?!!
> 4" *LC *finesse fish on the *Picasso Suijin head.
> 
> Nothing is sacred in this thread*


But... in a very specific custom color of 4" LC finesse fish that's not for sale on the open market...and a certain weighted Suijin head perfect for the currents in the LSC south channel.
And don't worry ST and NBF...the secret is still safe with me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I found the 4"swimming ribster by LC, to be more versatile than the FinesseFish. The long body places the boot far enough away from the bonnett, which doesnt effect the jigs swagging action. I also use them on spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, swimjigs, along with scrounging and dropshotting. Super natural looking finesse swimbait. Notice the shadrap in the back corner of the pic. I pulled it out of my scrounger box which hasn't been touched since spring. 6+bronze gorrilla chewed it in half. Only had it tied on 2-3 casts.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

LC makes some good baits!


----------



## fishmeister

NewbreedFishing said:


> Who released my secret bait to the interwebs?!!
> 4" *LC *finesse fish on the *Picasso Suijin head.
> 
> Nothing is sacred in this thread*



AHA !!!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> AHA !!!!!!!


There goes the walleye population at LSC.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

FW, was the color of FF the walleye were crushing, Pimp Daddy Fire?
I think they named that one after Saugeye Tom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> FW, was the color of FF the walleye were crushing, Pimp Daddy Fire?
> I think they named that one after Saugeye Tom.


U crazy...it was. Cussa blue streak


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I just read they found a 12 lb smallie on the skim ice in Mitchell's bay


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just read they found a 12 lb smallie on the skim ice in Mitchell's bay


That's one of the ones we had tied up to catch this spring.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

fastwater said:


> That's one of the ones we had tied up to catch this spring.


Tom, you tip towing thru the tulips again??

I want some of those drugs.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom, you tip towing thru the tulips again??
> 
> I want some of those drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe it was 11


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Maybe it was 11


Good...that means that 12lber is still there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Good...that means that 12lber is still there.


lord i forgot this was the internet...every one will fish Mitchell now


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> lord i forgot this was the internet...every one will fish Mitchell now


 Yep...will be able to walk across the bay on boat tops and never step in water.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I talked to my guy up there and told him to hold my place for June 1st thru the 14th. 
We used to go at that time, and always did well, but started backing the dates into May.

Now watch be 80 degrees by May 15th. Saugeye Tom will be sporting his thongs.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> I talked to my guy up there and told him to hold my place for June 1st thru the 14th.
> We used to go at that time, and always did well, but started backing the dates into May.
> 
> Now watch be 80 degrees by May 15th. *Saugeye Tom will be sporting his thongs.*


Just say 'NO' to thongs...I seriously *DO NOT* foresee extreme tactics such as that getting the fish to turn on and start biting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I talked to my guy up there and told him to hold my place for June 1st thru the 14th.
> We used to go at that time, and always did well, but started backing the dates into May.
> 
> Now watch be 80 degrees by May 15th. Saugeye Tom will be sporting his thongs.


It's been done b4....I look good in em. We will be up there too at that time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Not too far off now..


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Good times the past few years












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

IT NEVER GETS OLD BROTHER!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

30 inches high and
muddy


----------



## ncanitano

Hi guys - I'm finally making the trip to St Clair, and am taking my son right after his graduation from OSU on May 3rd, and my middle boy who is still at OSU. We are looking to go around May 6-10 and are searching for a great spot with camping and good fishing close by. Looking to get away from the crowds a little and bond, catch fish and drink a few brews. They are both decent fisherman but not experts. I've read at least 25,000 posts on LSC and everyone says something different. I'll figure out the patterns and fishing tactics later, but would really appreciate some guidance on where to setup and launch out of. I'd consider a hotel, etc if needed or better. Was looking at St Clair Shores / Roseville area at first, but seems crowded. Also looking at East Anchor Bay to Mitchel's Bay areas. Would consider a guide for the first day to get started. Any thoughts would be great - feel free to pm or I can call you direct if you are willing to help??


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Will be a chilli time to be camping unless you have a trailer? The first few weeks of May is a bit early for LSC, but that can change quikly if the weather is cooperative.
Typically, the good bass fishing starts around middle of May, and into the first few weeks in June.
The inflows of cold water from Huron pushes any warm water that builds up, around. So even though the lake is shallow, it takes a steady few weeks to warmup, or a hell of a heat wave.

You wont need to worry about crowds that early in the season, unless the walleye bite is hot.
Roseville is a good central location to stay and launch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncanitano

Thanks, and that makes sense. I have a popup camper, but I will be towing the boat, so i will look for a cabin or hotel. I had heard that early May was a good time - sounds like that is not correct?


----------



## fishmeister

The weather is awfully unpredictable that time of year, that early in May. I've only been going for 3 yrs, but it seems to break around the last week of May. And by unpredictable weather, I mean howling winds that keep you off of the water. 
Now, you can kill them in early May if the weather cooperates, but I'd hate to see you huddled in your camper for 4 days.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

The past 10 years i was going the last 2 weeks of May.
We normally did well until last year. Lake Huron continually blew high cold water down the St Clair river, and delayed the warm up and lakewide spawn for almost a month.

Going up as early as May 1st can be a bust. You need to have consistant sun to warm up those prespawn/spawning areas near the shore. On a normal year, you dont see the starting phase of shallow weed growth until around the 2nd-4th week of May.
Lake temps could range from 50-70. The early bite is something you cant really plan. You need to be flexible, study your 10 day weather reports, and be ready to burn up 94N when those first few steady heat waves hit.

I booked my dates for May 29th-June 15th this year because my daughters want to come up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncanitano

Great input - thanks guys.. My problem is I may be stuck with the May 6-10 dates. We have a trip to Italy planned for June and that takes a slight precedence over this trip. I think I will just be flexible and try to not book anything until close to the trip time. But - if we do come up assuming the weather is cooperating, do you have specific areas to consider (don't need your honey holes unless you want to give them up..). As I mentioned earlier, I'm looking at the normal St Clair shores area, but also further north around anchor bay down to Mitchell's bay. The kids would love to catch pike too, so if that is the bite, we'd be happy of course!!!


----------



## willy heft

ncanitano said:


> Great input - thanks guys.. My problem is I may be stuck with the May 6-10 dates. We have a trip to Italy planned for June and that takes a slight precedence over this trip. I think I will just be flexible and try to not book anything until close to the trip time. But - if we do come up assuming the weather is cooperating, do you have specific areas to consider (don't need your honey holes unless you want to give them up..). As I mentioned earlier, I'm looking at the normal St Clair shores area, but also further north around anchor bay down to Mitchell's bay. The kids would love to catch pike too, so if that is the bite, we'd be happy of course!!!


I fish out of Mitchell's Bay,If wind is up there are several rivers feeding into bay,and back waters to fish. They hold bass ,pike,musk and walleye.The main ramp is very nice and will cost you 10dollars a day.Basshaven is a good place to stay in camper or they have cabin's,with no fee to put in ,but ramp not very nice.On main drag in mitchell's bay there are place's to stay


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pike all over fish outside the weeds in muskamoot or anchor


----------



## mlehman83

This will be our 6th year going up. Unpredictable is an understatement. First year up, 68 and sunny. 3rd year, only able to get on the water once in 4 days. We fish out of Mitchell's Bay and stay at the garden patch cabins. It's a good spot, 10 minutes from either the marina or bass haven. Like Willy said, around bass haven is pretty well protected and rivers and coves hold a bunch of great fish. Keep an eye on Walpole though. You can make your way back there without even knowing it. May can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## willy heft

mlehman83 said:


> This will be our 6th year going up. Unpredictable is an understatement. First year up, 68 and sunny. 3rd year, only able to get on the water once in 4 days. We fish out of Mitchell's Bay and stay at the garden patch cabins. It's a good spot, 10 minutes from either the marina or bass haven. Like Willy said, around bass haven is pretty well protected and rivers and coves hold a bunch of great fish. Keep an eye on Walpole though. You can make your way back there without even knowing it. May can't come fast enough for me.


Hey`mlehman, what part of the world you coming from,i'm from logan,OH home of the hocking hills.We stay in a farmhouse on main drag and lease it from windsor next door. My brother and i go there around 3 times a year maybe we'll cross paths sometime.


----------



## mlehman83

Dayton, more specifically Huber Heights. That'd be cool. Our group is a spin off of a group that has been going up for 30+ years. We started as a bachelor party and has been a boys trip ever since. We have around 15-18 guys each year, mix of 30's and some dads go along too. We have 3 boats taken up and then rent another 3 or 4 from Bass Haven. Do you fish Walpole or the bay mostly?


----------



## willy heft

mlehman83 said:


> Dayton, more specifically Huber Heights. That'd be cool. Our group is a spin off of a group that has been going up for 30+ years. We started as a bachelor party and has been a boys trip ever since. We have around 15-18 guys each year, mix of 30's and some dads go along too. We have 3 boats taken up and then rent another 3 or 4 from Bass Haven. Do you fish Walpole or the bay mostly?


We fish all over,main lake at the sand bar and weed bed's and down to thames river.Were ever the best bite is that time of year,johnsons bay to goose pond and the river around there.We target smallies but if there hard to find or lake to rough,we get largemouth and walleye,white bass or muskeye and pike we'll fish for what ever


----------



## mlehman83

willy heft said:


> We fish all over,main lake at the sand bar and weed bed's and down to thames river.Were ever the best bite is that time of year,johnsons bay to goose pond and the river around there.We target smallies but if there hard to find or lake to rough,we get largemouth and walleye,white bass or muskeye and pike we'll fish for what ever


Yeah we rotate partners and captains quite a bit so it’s the same for us. Wherever we are catching we stay. Those little rentals tend to keep us in the mud bay and goose pond area. Haven’t had a nice enough day to want to test the main lake. One of our guys will run and gun all over the place. We go mostly for pike initially bc we do a big fish fry our last night there. Takes a lot of fish to feed 15 hungry tired (some beered up) guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mlehman83 said:


> Yeah we rotate partners and captains quite a bit so it’s the same for us. Wherever we are catching we stay. Those little rentals tend to keep us in the mud bay and goose pond area. Haven’t had a nice enough day to want to test the main lake. One of our guys will run and gun all over the place. We go mostly for pike initially bc we do a big fish fry our last night there. Takes a lot of fish to feed 15 hungry tired (some beered up) guys.


Hey...I'm in huber too....been going to st clair for a little while...live in charlsgate


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mlehman83 said:


> Yeah we rotate partners and captains quite a bit so it’s the same for us. Wherever we are catching we stay. Those little rentals tend to keep us in the mud bay and goose pond area. Haven’t had a nice enough day to want to test the main lake. One of our guys will run and gun all over the place. We go mostly for pike initially bc we do a big fish fry our last night there. Takes a lot of fish to feed 15 hungry tired (some beered up) guys.


Take time to read this thread


----------



## mlehman83

Saugeye Tom said:


> Take time to read this thread





Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey...I'm in huber too....been going to st clair for a little while...live in charlsgate


Crazy! Used to live on Rolling Glen just south of you. Now we moved down off Kitridge. I've read the thread a few times and I think I've made a few posts as well. Anything else you think I should be looking for?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mlehman83 said:


> Crazy! Used to live on Rolling Glen just south of you. Now we moved down off Kitridge. I've read the thread a few times and I think I've made a few posts as well. Anything else you think I should be looking for?


text me 9372664521


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom, sounds like he wants you to tow him around for 2-3 days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom, sounds like he wants you to tow him around for 2-3 days.


 just some pointers


----------



## mlehman83

Ha I’ll holler at ya soon. We’ve got a pretty good program going for what we are working with. Like I said, we are relegated to mostly the back waters in the 14 footer rentals with. 15hp on the back. This little guy was my kicker in the 2 big fish tourney we do one morning. Other was a 6# Northern. Half the guys that go only fish once a year so it's a lot of fun for them to catch anything.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mlehman83 said:


> Ha I’ll holler at ya soon. We’ve got a pretty good program going for what we are working with. Like I said, we are relegated to mostly the back waters in the 14 footer rentals with. 15hp on the back. This little guy was my kicker in the 2 big fish tourney we do one morning. Other was a 6# Northern. Half the guys that go only fish once a year so it's a lot of fun for them to catch anything.
> 
> View attachment 337855


Pig greenie. But when I'm up largemouth are trash fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

New breed fishing banned me from posting here. Said I give away to many of his spots


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pig greenie. But when I'm up largemouth are trash fish


Yep, St Clair is the only place I have caught a 3 lb. largemouth and not be all that excited about it.


----------



## bigbass201

I've watched over the years since they opened catch and release on St. Clair, the smallmouth have adapted and started spawning in some different locations then previous years. The fishing pressure is immense, and I definitely think that affects the fish movement. Having said that, the biologist say it doesn't hurt the fishery at all and the smallmouth population is better than it ever has been. We use to have days of over a 100 fish easily in the spring. You don't see those as often now, and I think that's because a lot of these fish have spread out on the various flats along the mile roads and aren't bunched up as tightly together as they use to be. They are still there, but not as predictable if that makes sense. My favorite time has always been prespawn the last week of April, but that's a roll of the dice with weather. I've lost many fishing days do to the weather. Safe bet is middle of May. If your heading there in the summer, you would be surprised at how easy it is to locate fish if your new to the area. The lake can seem large, but you can break it down in a small section and put fish in the boat. I did a short video showing one of these locations that always holds fish. It may not hold the winning sack for a tournament, but it sure is going to give you a good time on the water.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If anyone sees this man at st clair. AVOID AT ALL COSTS


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol. Your a good man mitch


----------



## Saugeye Tom

closer now


----------



## fastwater

Yep...will be there before we know it:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yep...will be here before we know it:
> View attachment 342029


Is that a green carp?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beauty


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that a green carp?


Lol!








...Better???

The only downside of taking G-son to LSC is that it has spoiled him for fishing here in Ohio.
He's chompin at the bit to go back...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> View attachment 342041
> 
> ...Better???
> 
> The only downside of taking G-son to LSC is that it has spoiled him for fishing here in Ohio.
> He's chompin at the bit to go back...


hope the flooding backs off some. Where we are staying is pretty high. I talked with our host. he is out there now....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

87 dayz


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> 87 dayz
> View attachment 345401


Now that’s a pig!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crappie&eyes said:


> Now that’s a pig!!


Man I'm tellin ya...that lake.....I'd marry it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crappie&eyes said:


> Now that’s a pig!!


Thx. The only pic i had left. Been thru 2 phones.....


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thx. The only pic i had left. Been thru 2 phones.....


I’ve fished two tournaments up there but never in the spring! It’s a place you just don’t want to leave and go home!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Crappie&eyes said:


> I’ve fished two tournaments up there but never in the spring! It’s a place you just don’t want to leave and go home!


May and june oh my


----------



## fishmeister

What's the story guys? Still planning to go?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> What's the story guys? Still planning to go?


Well of course


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well of course


Here too. I might be covered in Saran Wrap for safety, but it’ll be hard to keep me away.


----------



## fishmeister

Folks going up might want to check on the availability of housing. Currently, vacation rentals, vrbo, etc are not allowed to rent out per executive order. However, hotels are. If you are renting a cabin/house the owner might work with you, but who knows.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Folks going up might want to check on the availability of housing. Currently, vacation rentals, vrbo, etc are not allowed to rent out per executive order. However, hotels are. If you are renting a cabin/house the owner might work with you, but who knows.


Our guy is letting us stay for free


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## fastwater

Yep...in 21 days the smallie slam fest is on.


----------



## SICKOFIT

fastwater said:


> Yep...in 21 days the smallie slam fest is on.


Are you permitted to put a boat in St. Clair now? I thought Michigan had regulated against that. I sure hope I am hearing wrong info


----------



## fastwater

SICKOFIT said:


> Are you permitted to put a boat in St. Clair now? I thought Michigan had regulated against that. I sure hope I am hearing wrong info


It was that way in Michigan but to my understanding, that boating ban has been revised:
https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-boating-while-maintaining-social-distancing/


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> Are you permitted to put a boat in St. Clair now? I thought Michigan had regulated against that. I sure hope I am hearing wrong info


Also, where we are staying....he has a ramp in his yard


----------



## fishmeister

fastwater said:


> Yep...in 21 days the smallie slam fest is on.


15 for me!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> 15 for me!


Hope it warms up some!!!!


----------



## fishmeister

I think it’s gonna be good. Forecast starting this Wednesday is a warming trend. I’ll leave a couple for you.


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> I think it’s gonna be good. Forecast starting this Wednesday is a warming trend. I’ll leave a couple for you.


What will be your last day there...and are you staying at Swanview?


----------



## SICKOFIT

fastwater said:


> It was that way in Michigan but to my understanding, that boating ban has been revised:
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-boating-while-maintaining-social-distancing/


Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## fishmeister

fastwater said:


> What will be your last day there...and are you staying at Swanview?


Yep, Swanview. Ill get there the 25th, leave on the 1st. So, I hope we can cross paths.


----------



## fastwater

Cool!
Hopefully we will see each other.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Less than 2 weeks for a few of us...let's hear the news.....reports


----------



## Fishballz

Anyone know what the water levels are like and if the damn that broke loose will affect the levels even more? We are heading up on the 31st for a whole week. Hoping this doesn't put a halt on our trip... Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## LoramieFish12

Had a free day come up this Friday and heading up to launch from 9-mile for smallies. Afraid water will be super muddy with the East wind pounding the mile roads.

Debating a last minute switch to Lake Erie or not yet. Going to see how the reports come in on Facebook the next couple of days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> Anyone know what the water levels are like and if the damn that broke loose will affect the levels even more? We are heading up on the 31st for a whole week. Hoping this doesn't put a halt on our trip... Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


fishmeister will be up on the memorial day week. hopefully we can get a report outa him!!


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> fishmeister will be up on the memorial day week. hopefully we can get a report outa him!!


Yep, I’ll post em up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## muskiemilitia1

last Friday and Saturday!

St. Clair PreSpawn Slaunchfest
https://youtu.be/kcEoOoa-
Lake Erie Smallmouth Detour


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Headed out today. 
Fishmeister do anything worthy lately??

Tom, you up there yet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Headed out today.
> Fishmeister do anything worthy lately??
> 
> Tom, you up there yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


saturday they are getting males in the moot fast and furious


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> saturday they are getting males in the moot fast and furious


That isnt much help. There was a jobbie nooner in little muscamoot saturday. Not sure how the hell you would be able to fish there. 

Have you started your trip yet ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> That isnt much help. There was a jobbie nooner in little muscamoot saturday. Not sure how the hell you would be able to fish there.
> 
> Have you started your trip yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Leaving Saturday...3 different people are tellin me moot


----------



## fishmeister

Yep, muscamoot is hot right now. Caught a handful off of memorial park and anchor bay, females, but scattered, hard to pattern. Of course, pike are everywhere.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Muscamoot it is!
What are the temps running?
Water clarity good??

We just got unpacked. 
Will be hurting getting up early but need to beat the front coming in later. I guess we will be doing an east side milk run to check your sources. 

Launching from Deckers 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

See the beds 57 degrees


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I saw some largemouth shallow that looked to be thinking about spawning, but saw very few sm beds. We hit Moot on our way back in and it was too windy to sight much by then. They're were boats fishing the channel that starts into the little moot, but the place was pretty dead

We only caught 12 browns and 20+ greens. Water is 53-70. Hit a good area for pike on the way back and had a flury of spinnerbait action. 
Most of my fish were caught on a Nichols 1/2 oz shatter glass series double willow and 3/16 oz pegged skinnydipper. 

Did Fishmeister bail on us or ??

We should have fished the west side. Some of the boat ramps are closed because of the high water. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmeister

NewbreedFishing said:


> Did Fishmeister bail on us or ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope, just hitting the water hard! But now that the storms are passing through...

Wednesday we did great in muskamoot when we finally found them. 37 smallies in three hours. We had five doubles in that time. Lots of people out there, but everybody is picking on the same few fish. Caught a 14” largemouth that had been mauled by a pike. 

Thursday we got out around 8 right when the rain hit. Drifted Alcona for walleye, only got one. Swung by some bluegill beds to fill up the cooler. Went back out in the evening casting for pike in the marshes. Picked up a few a found some smallmouth up shallow in the reeds.

Today Friday went for walleye at Deckers on the north channel. Only got one again. Found different bluegill beds to round off the cooler again. Wind are rain are looking tricky now, so not sure if we are getting out again today. 

Ready to get back on the bass.


----------



## fishmeister

Had a great week up there, came home yesterday. Caught our share of quality smb, lmb, gills, walleye, rock bass and pike. Most fish were on Ned rig or big Joshys bounced off the bottom, but the white and chartreuse spinnerbaits accounted for most pike and a couple of nice smb. 
I love that lake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coming off the beds.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 361101
> View attachment 361103
> View attachment 361105
> View attachment 361109


If you hold that second fish a little closer to the camera it will make it look much bigger


----------



## fastwater

Ever think it might have been the guy taking the pic that should have pulled the camera back a bit?

Always gotta be that one guy that makes the futile attempt to piss on someone's parade! 
JSMH !!


----------



## gobucs6789

How is the Muskie Fishing?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> If you hold that second fish a little closer to the camera it will make it look much bigger


9 lb 7 oz


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gobucs6789 said:


> How is the Muskie Fishing?


had 2 chase rock bass in...did not fish em this year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> If you hold that second fish a little closer to the camera it will make it look much bigger


most fish were 19 to 20 inchs this year..size was up numbers down a bit `18 was the lowest number pr day. 67 was the highest


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...had several SM in the 19-20" range...just couldn't bust into that 21" range.
Lots of nice LM as well.
Saw what looked to be about a 45" Muskie cruising but didn't throw at him.


----------



## Fishballz

I just got back from musky fishing most of the week. It was a brutal trip for us. We raised maybe 10 muskies all week. Every follow was extremely slow and lethargic. They were def negative... We threw everything from glide baits, bucktails, rubber, cranks ect. We fished all over the place too. You know it's tough if we go fish for bass and we did. On the flip side, the weather was the sooooo nice all week. Good luck if you go up and grind, please let us know how you did.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> I just got back from musky fishing most of the week. It was a brutal trip for us. We raised maybe 10 muskies all week. Every follow was extremely slow and lethargic. They were def negative... We threw everything from glide baits, bucktails, rubber, cranks ect. We fished all over the place too. You know it's tough if we go fish for bass and we did. On the flip side, the weather was the sooooo nice all week. Good luck if you go up and grind, please let us know how you did.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Water was cold


----------



## Fishballz

Yep, I think we were about a week or 2 early for the musky bite anyway. Still love fishing that lake though. And holy boat traffic this year!!!!!!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooking it up

Headed up on Saturday for a week to do some walleye and bass fishing. Last year the water was pretty high and areas where we stayed were pretty flooded. Any reports on water levels for this year (in comparison to last year about this time)? Thanks!


----------



## Fishballz

It was a few inches higher than last year. We had the boat docked in a canal and was fine. If you get allot of rain or a hard sustained wind blowing in the wrong direction you might have issues. I think I heard that the water levels peak in july up there which seems odd to me but that's what I was told. Ohhh and all the ramps were free to launch at, something to do with part of the govt being short staffed due to covid or something...

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hooking it up said:


> Headed up on Saturday for a week to do some walleye and bass fishing. Last year the water was pretty high and areas where we stayed were pretty flooded. Any reports on water levels for this year (in comparison to last year about this time)? Thanks!


Its higher but manageable


----------



## SICKOFIT

fastwater said:


> Ever think it might have been the guy taking the pic that should have pulled the camera back a bit?
> 
> Always gotta be that one guy that makes the futile attempt to piss on someone's parade!
> JSMH !!


What the he** are you talking about dude?


----------



## gobucs6789

Fishballz said:


> I just got back from musky fishing most of the week. It was a brutal trip for us. We raised maybe 10 muskies all week. Every follow was extremely slow and lethargic. They were def negative... We threw everything from glide baits, bucktails, rubber, cranks ect. We fished all over the place too. You know it's tough if we go fish for bass and we did. On the flip side, the weather was the sooooo nice all week. Good luck if you go up and grind, please let us know how you did.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report.


----------



## gobucs6789

My buddies want to go up in the Fall. I'm thinking here in a couple weeks and Fall. I have never been up there. Gonna charter a boat, and thinking about Whooper Stopper Charters.


----------



## Hooking it up

Fishballz said:


> It was a few inches higher than last year. We had the boat docked in a canal and was fine. If you get allot of rain or a hard sustained wind blowing in the wrong direction you might have issues. I think I heard that the water levels peak in july up there which seems odd to me but that's what I was told. Ohhh and all the ramps were free to launch at, something to do with part of the govt being short staffed due to covid or something...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Im hopeful to start going up there soon to get some practicing in before the BFL's start in Mid July! Love going up there though.....such beautiful water.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Scum_Frog said:


> Im hopeful to start going up there soon to get some practicing in before the BFL's start in Mid July! Love going up there though.....such beautiful water.


xtra clear this year !!


----------



## Scum_Frog

wow is it really? Bet the weeds will be everywhere this year......might be harder to find those schools.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Scum_Frog said:


> wow is it really? Bet the weeds will be everywhere this year......might be harder to find those schools.


6 foot visibility in muskamoot


----------



## Scum_Frog

I liked it in their last spring/early summer did pretty well fishing the reeds.....then a lot of pleasure boaters started to go in there and anchor off and such and the fishing went down


----------



## fishmeister

Scum_Frog said:


> I liked it in their last spring/early summer did pretty well fishing the reeds.....then a lot of pleasure boaters started to go in there and anchor off and such and the fishing went down


Yeah, 50 ft boat with a DJ a couple of weeks ago. Didnt help the fishing very much.


----------



## fastwater

Think they partied in Little Muscamoot about every day/evening we were there. There were even skiers and people tubing on multiple days.
Had two jet ski's come flying by no more than 15' from the boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Think they partied in Little Muscamoot about every day/evening we were there. There were even skiers and people tubing on multiple days.
> Had two jet ski's come flying by no more than 15' from the boat.


chootem lizbeth


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yea its insane.....ive had people come so close to me while fishing it was baffling.


----------



## 9Left

Tom, stop yakin' and start posting pics..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> chootem lizbeth





Scum_Frog said:


> Yea its insane.....ive had people come so close to me while fishing it was baffling.


Another reason to always keep handy a 2oz bottom bouncer tied up to a heavy rig.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I was fishing a BFL last year and was on spot lock and had a guy literally drift into the front of my boat....had his shoes off and feet up on the front of his 18' aluminum boat and no trolling motor in the water and just drifted right into me....I had to lean over and push his boat off of mine and I was like dude what are you doing??!!? You could tell he was drunk. I pushed him off and he drifted right down to where I was casting on a slow drift and was in my way for like 10 mins....I was so annoyed....I had a good bite going too.


----------



## Hooking it up

Anyone have any tips for smallmouth fishing Anchor Bay? We are up in fair haven and mostly go up to the river for walleye but would like to try some bass fishing out in the bay. Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hooking it up said:


> Anyone have any tips for smallmouth fishing Anchor Bay? We are up in fair haven and mostly go up to the river for walleye but would like to try some bass fishing out in the bay. Thanks!


Just north of the launch or all the marina channels


----------



## Hooking it up

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just north of the launch or all the marina channels


We will give it a go. Appreciate it!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Since our Ontario trip is cancelled this year, a buddy and I are going to try St. Clair mid July. We are staying in Fair Haven area. We have a guide the first day and hope to learn enough to catch a few smallies the next three days on our own.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> Since our Ontario trip is cancelled this year, a buddy and I are going to try St. Clair mid July. We are staying in Fair Haven area. We have a guide the first day and hope to learn enough to catch a few smallies the next three days on our own.


The fish flys, midges and may flys are rough but you'll get fish!!! I promise


----------



## redhawk fisherman

We are excited for a new experience, but that lake looks daunting. This thread is amazing for info.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> We are excited for a new experience, but that lake looks daunting. This thread is amazing for info.


YOULL BE FISHING DEEPER WATER...BOAT CHANNELS ETC!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOULL BE FISHING DEEPER WATER...BOAT CHANNELS ETC!!


Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

tore em up on this..called it peanut butter and jelly


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Awesome! i have some tubes close to that, but admittedly have too many melon pepper tubes. They are my Dale Hollow go to bait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We stuck a small twister in the butt end


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Green pumpkin with red flake


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Green pumpkin with red flake


We found red flake and purple flake to make all the difference this year.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 363705
> View attachment 363707


We averaged almost 4 lbs per fish one day last early May on that exact tube,minus the grub,which is an interesting addition I must say


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SICKOFIT said:


> We averaged almost 4 lbs per fish one day last early May on that exact tube,minus the grub,which is an interesting addition I must say


We also pulled about the same average on our last day. The grub seemed to trigger them for us


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> We also pulled about the same average on our last day. The grub seemed to trigger them for us


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> We also pulled about the same average on our last day. The grub seemed to trigger them for us


Yep...the grub sure put a whole different look to the tube coming through the water. More flash for sure...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I like the grub idea! We used to find these tube jigheads with red feathers on them. Sometimes that red feather sticking out of the tube was the ticket!!!!

My favorite all time color tube up there, venoms avacodo! Its a green with red flake.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Since we are staying in Fair Haven, do you guys think it would be better for us to trailer and launch by the air base area, or stay in the area by our lodging which has a sheltered boat slip. I understand winds for the day would always play a huge role in that decision.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I dont care to trailer butttttt it has its advantages


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Saugeye Tom said:


> I dont care to trailer butttttt it has its advantages


Ha! a good chance at some bumpy rides, huh?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> Ha! a good chance at some bumpy rides, huh?


USE WAVE AND WIND FINDER LAKE ST CLAIR ..... GOOGLE


----------



## fastwater

redhawk fisherman said:


> Ha! a good chance at some bumpy rides, huh?


Especially if your stayin in Fair Haven and have stout south, southeast winds.
What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## redhawk fisherman

My buddy has a tracker deep v with a 60 hp Mercury


----------



## fastwater

Watching the Wind and Wave Finder like ST said...you should be alright then.
Stayin at that end of the lake...a south wind can make that end a bit festive. But on those days you can always either trailer to Selfridge or fish the canals.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Anyone been up to LSC recently? I have my first BFL this saturday out of Harley and only get to pre fish tomorrow....obviously its US waters only was just curious if anyone had any spots I should target or try? Thanks guys!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All canal dredged......12 foot or deeper


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well I ended up fishing SC river 99% of the time....I tried a few of my main spots and sure enough they were on them....my one spot I could see 3-5lbers swimming around everywhere....it was insane.....went back there first thing for tourney and had 3 fish in first 3 casts...good quality.....culled quite a few times but couldnt get rid of two smaller fish and ended up with 17lbs 12oz and finished 24th out of 135 boats. Cashed a check and was pretty happy overall.....I had two really good fish come undone towards the end of the day that would of been good upgrades but it didnt happen. Thats fishing! Fun trip overall and nothing broke so im okay with it!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

We fun fished Thursday to Saturday and did well dragging tubes in middle channel area close to main lake. It was our first time there. The number of boats out on Saturday was past any level of description. Each bay was full of party boats.


----------



## Scum_Frog

It was awful.....we would have 30'+ boats literally coming within casting distance of us at full speed and did not care one bit. Even though no one was around me and they could of moved some they didnt care. Its ridiculous. I did notice though to get bit on smallies they wanted HEAVY 3/4oz tube and pulling it along the bottom....no popping it....no nothing...just pulling it through the weeds and you would get bit.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

the earlier in the year the better those tuna boats pat no attention to safety and smaller boats.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Scum_Frog said:


> It was awful.....we would have 30'+ boats literally coming within casting distance of us at full speed and did not care one bit. Even though no one was around me and they could of moved some they didnt care. Its ridiculous. I did notice though to get bit on smallies they wanted HEAVY 3/4oz tube and pulling it along the bottom....no popping it....no nothing...just pulling it through the weeds and you would get bit.


It was nuts! The ride back to fair haven from middle channel Saturday was like a rodeo. That is exactly how we were fishing tubes.


----------



## polebender

For any of you going to St. Clair in the near future the Bassmaster Elite series is fishing there this week thru Sunday. They are only allowed to fish US waters. So you can get a good idea of where and how they are catching the smallmouth. And they are catching them! It’s being televised live on ESPN2.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

I watched today! Good stuff! It was cool seeing some of the places we fished last month. Frank Talley, The only guy fishing anchor bay at all is in 10th place.


----------



## fastwater

Bill Weidler took the tourney with a 4 day total of 86lbs 7ozs.
Fished mostly Anchor Bay Area and fished there exclusively today.
At one point it was clear that he was no further than 50yds out from one spot where we fish when we go up the end of May-beginning of June.
Think I heard the tournament big bass was right at 6lb but can't remember who caught it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Bill Weidler took the tourney with a 4 day total of 86lbs 7ozs.
> Fished mostly Anchor Bay Area and fished there exclusively today.
> At one point it was clear that he was no further than 50yds out from one spot where we fish when we go up the end of May-beginning of June.
> Think I heard the tournament big bass was right at 6lb but can't remember who caught it.


Alot of tournaments won in anchor bay.....it was a secret


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Alot of tournaments won in anchor bay.....it was a secret


Shhhh...we won't tell anybody!
Looked like 4-5 guys were on a big flat that Dalton and I ran up on that day we went the long way to the south channel. It's a huge flat that drops off quickly into deeper water out by the old channel marker. Would have actually liked to have fished it that day but with the 15-20mph south winds that day there were good 4ft'ers out that far in the open,


----------



## fishmeister

Only 4 months and 1 week to go.......


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> Only 4 months and 1 week to go.......


Yes sir...countin the days down!!!


----------



## fishmeister

fastwater said:


> Yes sir...countin the days down!!!


Great time of year to start looking at maps and buying tackle.


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> Great time of year to start looking at maps and buying tackle.


If you can find any!!!
Whole bunch of shelves are bare.
From the looks of things..a guy better get what he can get right now.


----------



## fishmeister

fastwater said:


> If you can find any!!!
> Whole bunch of shelves are bare.
> From the looks of things..a guy better get what he can get right now.


I hear ya. BassPro has a good sale going on right now. Bought some stuff, but several of my purchases were limited to one or two items because of limited stock.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

19 weeks for me!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> If you can find any!!!
> Whole bunch of shelves are bare.
> From the looks of things..a guy better get what he can get right now.


If your needing tubes or tube jig heads you can order straight from venom. 
Also smaller stores like fisherman's warehouse in South Columbus and RR at buckeye lake have had good selections in.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> If your needing tubes or tube jig heads you can order straight from venom.
> Also smaller stores like fisherman's warehouse in South Columbus and RR at buckeye lake have had good selections in.


Good call on getting tubes, tube jig heads as well as twisters and hand crafted spinner baits from Venom.
Dustin,his wife and staff are great people and will surely fix us up with what we need.
Before the covid thing hit...I was like a kid in a candy store going there and going up and down the isles looking at the boxes stacked to the ceilin of colorful goodies.
Unfortunately...again...since covid, can't do that now.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

coming soon to a theater near you


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> coming soon to a theater near you


Won't be long...


----------



## NewbreedFishing

GAWD yall Jonesin way to early. Time to buy a video game


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> GAWD yall Jonesin way to early. Time to buy a video game


Yea...it's gonna be a few rough months for sure.
Tom said you love fishing with tubes there and are running short on em.
Have plenty if'n you need em.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I will pass FW, I have a good assortment of tubes that rarely touch water(only if i have the kids or a seahag along). 
If I want to drag a tube i will do it in the depths of Erie not in 6'. 



fastwater said:


> Yea...it's gonna be a few rough months for sure.
> Tom said you love fishing with tubes there and are running short on em.
> Have plenty if'n you need em.


----------



## fastwater

Come on NB...you know them tubes are the way to go.
You do any wacky rigging?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Occasionally have wacky rigged up there. usually on a drop shot when they are on the nest, and directly under the boat. 

We know ST is lazy and refuses to break a sweat
My go to lures are: jerks, spinnerbaits, spooks, scroungers w/finesse fish,and erie darters if i have too.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> Occasionally have wacky rigged up there. usually on a drop shot when they are on the nest, and directly under the boat.
> 
> *We know ST is lazy and refuses to break a sweat*
> My go to lures are: jerks, spinnerbaits, spooks, scroungers w/finesse fish,and erie darters if i have too.


We better get back on topic before he bans us.
You gonna be there same time as us?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well the way i see it is ifn im catchin and nb is not...............


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> well the way i see it is ifn im catchin and nb is not...............


You make a valid point ST.


----------



## gobucs6789

Do you catch any Muskie while fishing for Bass, when you gentlemen go on your annual trip? If so, what is the biggest you've caught?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

High Chair +
Bib+
Gerber peas and carrots +
Diapers


Preparing your spoonfeeding session w/ST



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gobucs6789 said:


> Do you catch any Muskie while fishing for Bass, when you gentlemen go on your annual trip? If so, what is the biggest you've caught?


Yes sir every year the longest i have landed was a 42 incher, the longest i lost looked like a alligator gar 50 plus easy. 3 kinds of ski there tiger great lakes and the regular type, ill try to locate pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lake will be up again this year ugh


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> lake will be up again this year


Heck, I don't think I've ever fished it at 'normal' level!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stumps everywhere


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom and Co. 

You can leave your boats at home and just dock hop for your panfish. Will save money for that Labat Blue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tom and Co.
> 
> You can leave your boats at home and just dock hop for your panfish. Will save money for that Labat Blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Who is this...carp slayer???


----------



## fastwater

Think I'll just bring waders...


----------



## n-strut

Just found this post....heading up for my first time this year. I’ll be staying in Anchor Bay the first week of June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

n-strut said:


> Just found this post....heading up for my first time this year. I’ll be staying in Anchor Bay the first week of June.
> 
> 
> May see you up there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

n-strut said:


> Just found this post....heading up for my first time this year. I’ll be staying in Anchor Bay the first week of June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's a really cool place. You will enjoy it! Good luck. An let us know how it goes.. should be plenty of reports on here by then.


----------



## n-strut

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's a really cool place. You will enjoy it! Good luck. An let us know how it goes.. should be plenty of reports on here by then.


Thanks man...can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

n-strut said:


> Thanks man...can’t wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we will be staying in muskamoot bay the same week! if you need some help since its your first year let us know.


----------



## n-strut

Saugeye Tom said:


> we will be staying in muskamoot bay the same week! if you need some help since its your first year let us know.


Thanks man...I’m going with a few guys that have been going up for years but I’ll definitely keep in touch with everyone. 

Any tips on catching a few walleyes to eat? Where? Best technique? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

At that time...very good possibility you'll have to hit the channels for eyes. Ask around up there and most are really good about passing info along as to which channels have been producing good.
If you hit the south channel make sure you stay on the U.S. side when fishing unless you have Canadian license. The south channel is mostly divided down the middle between U.S. and Canada. Stay closer to U.S shoreline and you're good. 
Drifting more of a sandy bottom...jigging 3/4-1oz jigs works well. 
Rocky,snagy bottom 1 1/2 -2oz bottom bouncer w harness.
As clear as the water is up there...you'll want to use fluorocarbon line as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> At that time...very good possibility you'll have to hit the channels for eyes. Ask around up there and most are really good about passing info along as to which channels have been producing good.
> If you hit the south channel make sure you stay on the U.S. side when fishing unless you have Canadian license. The south channel is mostly divided down the middle between U.S. and Canada. Stay closer to U.S shoreline and you're good.
> Drifting more of a sandy bottom...jigging 3/4-1oz jigs works well.
> Rocky,snagy bottom 1 1/2 -2oz bottom bouncer w harness.
> As clear as the water is up there...you'll want to use fluorocarbon line as well.


dont tell em about chicken livers


----------



## fastwater

^^^Secret weapon for sure.


----------



## thegrump1

n-strut said:


> Just found this post....heading up for my first time this year. I’ll be staying in Anchor Bay the first week of June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Went there last Sept with the kayks and really loved the area. Caught many more largemouth than smallmouth. Going back sometime this year just haven't decided on a date. If you are planning a dinner out on your trip I suggest driving into Marine City and go to the Marine City Fishhouse. Great food and killer smoked salmon dip. I'd go back there just for that.


----------



## firemanmike2127

X2 on thr Marine City Fishhouse ! We had an excellent meal on the upper deck while watching a freighter pass by. Lots of neat retro marine decor as well. Mike


----------



## Bassthumb

I live about an hour and 15 from the lake and fish it as much as the winds let me, honestly I think out of towners schedule too late. Pre-Spawn is my favorite time to fish it. Im thinking it will start going in 3 or maybe 4 weeks. Nothing like that jerkbait stopping dead when a big one grabs it. Not too far away!!


----------



## fishmeister

Bassthumb said:


> I live about an hour and 15 from the lake and fish it as much as the winds let me, honestly I think out of towners schedule too late. Pre-Spawn is my favorite time to fish it. Im thinking it will start going in 3 or maybe 4 weeks. Nothing like that jerkbait stopping dead when a big one grabs it. Not too far away!!


That's good to hear. We are going at our normal memorial day week, but this year we are also going up for a long weekend April 22-25. Not really sure where the fish will be (figuring deep cuts leading into warm bays), but hoping to run into some quality.
As long as the wind cooperates.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

early can be a tad risky i prefer last week of may and the first week of june


----------



## Bassthumb

Yes, I now see the point of it being more risky to schedule a trip in spring because for sure the wind determines everything. I think the bonanza starts at 49-52 degrees, thats when they start to eat everything not just blades. Just find rocks in 6-12ft there should be some fish. It seems like they are just more aggressive in the spring as it kicks off.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bassthumb said:


> Yes, I now see the point of it being more risky to schedule a trip in spring because for sure the wind determines everything. I think the bonanza starts at 49-52 degrees, thats when they start to eat everything not just blades. Just find rocks in 6-12ft there should be some fish. It seems like they are just more aggressive in the spring as it kicks off.


Yep Agreed, last year in the last week of may our numbers were below 6o a day but the size was wayyyyy up. most fish were 17 to 23 inches long. not many smalls at all


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Just booked my place May13-June2

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Just booked my place May13-June2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


June 5th thru the 13th here....


----------



## 1983Golfer

I think we are set to go. Hopefully Mama settles in with the new baby so I can join the boys. Not going to Canada but staying in a house on Inglewood dr May 20-23. Close to on the rocks tiki bar i believe. Will have 3 capable fishing boats and a rented pontoon. I'm guessing it will be a bit different than fishing Mitchells bay but can't wait nonetheless. Maybe get down into the north channel too.


----------



## fastwater

Yep...you'll be close to the Tiki Bar.
We used to stay at the Swanview Inn just down the road from Inglewood.
Would probably still be staying at Swanview had it not been for certain policy changes and a few other disatisfactory changes there.
At any rate...that's a good area but for the smallmouth bite you'll most likely have to venture a bit.


----------



## 1983Golfer

Ok sounds good. Were the changes geographical or just the accommodations? I think we are ready to go and have gear for just about anything. We mostly caught LM and pike in the bay fishing shallow bays. I think I used a different username before. I though I had more than 1 post.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1983Golfer said:


> Ok sounds good. Were the changes geographical or just the accommodations? I think we are ready to go and have gear for just about anything. We mostly caught LM and pike in the bay fishing shallow bays. I think I used a different username before. I though I had more than 1 post.


we took the grand kids every year and the owners decided .....no kids our kids were well behaved and teens


----------



## 1983Golfer

Saugeye Tom said:


> we took the grand kids every year and the owners decided .....no kids our kids were well behaved and teens


Ah, ok gotcha. I'm hoping to have a good time up there and catch some fish. I was hoping you weren't going to say it was kind of shady and not to leave trailers and boats tied up bc of theft. Getting pretty anxious after not being able to go last year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1983Golfer said:


> Ah, ok gotcha. I'm hoping to have a good time up there and catch some fish. I was hoping you weren't going to say it was kind of shady and not to leave trailers and boats tied up bc of theft. Getting pretty anxious after not being able to go last year.


Great place to stay. Catch plenty in the channels there


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> we took the grand kids every year and the owners decided .....no kids our kids were well behaved and teens


That SUCKS!!!! I understand it's there property,but I kinda look at it as deterring kids from fishing a wonderful place! I know that's not the case an was prolly a few bad apples spoiling the bunch. But man.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> That SUCKS!!!! I understand it's there property,but I kinda look at it as deterring kids from fishing a wonderful place! I know that's not the case an was prolly a few bad apples spoiling the bunch. But man.


Yep it does!
One sister owned the place...her sister ran it.
The one that ran it lived on premises and didn't mind kids there.
The owner hardly ever came around so all was well.
Sister that ran it left. So now the owner is running it and has a no child policy.
A real shame cause both ST's and my G-son really liked it there.
But it all turned out for the better. We all like the place we are at better now and it's closer far as getting to our fishing spots. Also way easier to hit both the south and middle channels.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Most of the fish will already have a sticky note in there mouth with, 'Fishy Mitch was here'!



Saugeye Tom said:


> June 5th thru the 13th here....


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Save a few for us NF


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Most of the fish will already have a sticky note in there mouth with, 'Fishy Mitch was here'!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lmao...the spot we found last year..no hook holes. Our fish were so old and large...they had no teeth abd only ate primitive soft baits


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Most of the fish will already have a sticky note in there mouth with, 'Fishy Mitch was here'!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You coming Saturday


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...the spot we found last year..no hook holes. Our fish were so old and large...they had no teeth abd only ate primitive soft baits


I'll try not to put to many holes in their mouths while I'm up there May 22 to 29. Full moon 26 of may, the bite will be on like Donkey Kong. and no bug swarms.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> I'll try not to put to many holes in their mouths while I'm up there May 22 to 29. Full moon 26 of may, the bite will be on like Donkey Kong. and no bug swarms.


the fish will be deeper then you know where


----------



## redhawk fisherman

11 weeks to go for me!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Keep us posted


----------



## Bassthumb

Wind is looking nice for Sunday. I may just have my 1st LSC report of the season coming!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I


Bassthumb said:


> Wind is looking nice for Sunday. I may just have my 1st LSC report of the season coming!!


Ive been hearing good and bad for the last two weeks! looking forward to your report


----------



## Bassthumb

I got out today for the first time. Was supposed to be NW8 all day but about 2pm in classic St Clair form it went to 12-15 SE so I got blown off the lake in 3 hours. 10 fish, it was COLD. Low of 18 last night too but my fish still came in 6-9ft. Water was 45 degrees and stained pretty good from the recent high winds. Lots of boats out there, fish were grouped up it seemed but everyone seemed to be catching a few. Not gangbusters yet, but there are some up. Heres a couple of the better ones.


----------



## fastwater

Really Appreciate the update Bassthumb.
Great pics and glad you were able to get out.


----------



## BMustang

Those have their "summer color". Most we catch in 45 degree water have a pink "winter/under ice" look to them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Report time. Give it up


----------



## fishmeister

I go next thirsday. That's all I got!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> I go next thirsday. That's all I got!


Early???? Or two trips this year?


----------



## fishmeister

Two trips this year. I can’t get enough of that place!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Two trips this year. I can’t get enough of that place!


Dates for your second?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Purrrrrfect thong weather for ST


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Purrrrrfect thong weather for ST


----------



## bigbass201

The weather is a bummer.


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Dates for your second?


Going up the day after Memorial day for a week. We should see each other up there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

U still got my phone number


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> U still got my phone number


Yes. 1-88-THONG . 

Right?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Yes. 1-88-THONG .
> 
> Right?


horses a


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Yes. 1-88-THONG .
> 
> Right?


----------



## fishmeister

Spitting snow with 15+mph winds when we got here at 2pm today. Talked to a dejected muskie fisherman. Gonna hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## fishmeister

Windy today but the sun came out. Fished west side of lake, mile roads. We scraped together 20 smallies, biggest was 4.2. Water was 47 to 49 degrees. Cold snap really dropped the water temp.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Saugeye Tom said:


> horses a


Yes Tom has worn a thong many a times fishing.
Bhahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> Yes Tom has worn a thong many a times fishing.
> Bhahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


You got proof??


----------



## fastwater

Pics...or it didn't happen...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Anybody else find the fishing is better up there on the hot sunny days compared to more "fishy" looking overcast days? 
Might be because we used to always fish it in the spring an it was all about water temps. But I recall it being simaler for our early fall st.clair river trips... I'm talking bass. I have not targeted the walleyes enough up there to notice a difference.
Could just be a coincidence but ive heard others say the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yes. The sunnier the better..EAT YOUR HEART OUT NEWBREEDFISHING


----------



## Basser57

Smallies love the sun, especially in the spring.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just got a call from a friend who lives in Mt Clemons. The smallies are starting to put on the feed bag to prep for spawn. He and another feller got 57 in 8 hours. Most males so the big girls are about 2vweeks away for feeding. Should start spawning about mid may to the last week or may according to him. He has lived on the lake for 67 years


----------



## NewbreedFishing

baring flat water-sunny days during the few weeks they are on the nests, i have caught my biggest and ### on the low light frontal days.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fastwater said:


> Pics...or it didn't happen...


do you want the french maid pic, or just thong?


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## 1983Golfer

Got the go ahead from the Mrs. to proceed with the plans. We are going to be there 5/20-5/23. Can't wait to explore and see what we can get into. We aren't targeting anything specific but would love to hit the different bass and pike, and then walleye and perch or panfish to eat. Looking forward to exploring. Man only 3 days and will have to figure out what we want to do and where we want to go.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

That week should be primetime, and most areas of the lake will have fish. The walleye will likely be deep in the rivers and mixed in with the bass on the lake in 3-10'.
The Big Bluegill will be starting to spawn and the Rock bass & White bass will be a nuisance around this time. You could easily fill your livewell with them 



1983Golfer said:


> Got the go ahead from the Mrs. to proceed with the plans. We are going to be there 5/20-5/23. Can't wait to explore and see what we can get into. We aren't targeting anything specific but would love to hit the different bass and pike, and then walleye and perch or panfish to eat. Looking forward to exploring. Man only 3 days and will have to figure out what we want to do and where we want to go.


----------



## 1983Golfer

NewbreedFishing said:


> That week should be primetime, and most areas of the lake will have fish. The walleye will likely be deep in the rivers and mixed in with the bass on the lake in 3-10'.
> The Big Bluegill will be starting to spawn and the Rock bass & White bass will be a nuisance around this time. You could easily fill your livewell with them


I appreciate that. Been going up to Mitchell's bay but never really had a chance to go for bigger smallies away from the bay. This spot looks great to get into just about anything within a few minutes. Started packing, repacking and planning so will be ready to hit the road once the day finally gets here. Find gills in channels? I'm thikning we will spend most of one day in the actual big bay, then another day head south toward Goose and Fisher bay area.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

With the consistant warming temps we have had so far this spring, the gills and crappie should be in most canals, marina's, creeks and backwaters with dark bottom/pencil reeds.

Just don't get caught up in an areas that look good but you aren't catching. Be prepared to move alot



1983Golfer said:


> I appreciate that. Been going up to Mitchell's bay but never really had a chance to go for bigger smallies away from the bay. This spot looks great to get into just about anything within a few minutes. Started packing, repacking and planning so will be ready to hit the road once the day finally gets here. Find gills in channels? I'm thikning we will spend most of one day in the actual big bay, then another day head south toward Goose and Fisher bay area.


----------



## 1983Golfer

NewbreedFishing said:


> With the consistant warming temps we have had so far this spring, the gills and crappie should be in most canals, marina's, creeks and backwaters with dark bottom/pencil reeds.
> 
> Just don't get caught up in an areas that look good but you aren't catching. Be prepared to move alot


Awesome! Hope we do well and I'll be back with a report. Going to be scouring this thread for the next couple weeks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie said:


> do you want the french maid pic, or just thong?


You still got the maid pic?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1983Golfer said:


> Awesome! Hope we do well and I'll be back with a report. Going to be scouring this thread for the next couple weeks!


GOLFR. Fished those days with tons of success try the mouths of the canals around selfridge. Let us know


----------



## fishmeister

Good news from our trip last week. Water is dow about 1ft from last year. Launch on Harsens island is open again.


----------



## 1983Golfer

Saugeye Tom said:


> GOLFR. Fished those days with tons of success try the mouths of the canals around selfridge. Let us know


Tom, I'm not sure we will be making the run that far over. Probably planning to stay around the Eastern half of the lake, looking for river fish, bays and marinas. I know my dad wouldn't want to make that kind of run, and I'll be running his boat. Not sure if you remember me or not. I think I had as different username but I'm the one who used to go to Mitchells bay and lived just south of Shull Rd, but have moved off Kitridge. I think you said you lived on Charlesgate. 

On another note, have you or anyone you know had any ramp issues? Don't want to show up at the ramp and have an issue launching since I am not same household as the old man.

Thanks


----------



## Basser57

Anyone know is the clinton river cut off ramp has opened this year?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

YES the JEFFERSON/CROCKER Rd. ramp has opened back up this week!! Thank you JESUS/Gretchen!🖕



Basser57 said:


> Anyone know is the clinton river cut off ramp has opened this year?


----------



## fishmeister

1983Golfer said:


> On another note, have you or anyone you know had any ramp issues? Don't want to show up at the ramp and have an issue launching since I am not same household as the old man.


No problems at the ramps. We used private (9 mile) and public DNR (Fairhaven) ramps when we were up last week. We were not checked, and we did not see anybody get checked.


----------



## 1983Golfer

Good deal. Really didn't want to have to be hassled just helping our dads launch boats.


----------



## jerry3473

I’ll be there tomorrow till Thursday...we’re staying in northeast Anchor Bay (Ira Township). Might just hang in the Bay or go up in the river...I’ll post the water temps....cold front is coming through so who knows how the fishing is going to be but we’ll be out there


----------



## partlyable

Me and a buddy will also be up there Thursday and Friday this week. Have not decided on miles rds or anchor bay. We have only been up 1 time 2 years ago and fished anchor bay. We will report back what we find. Is there anywhere else to launch in the miles roads area other than 9 mile. Sounds like Clinton cutoff is not an option based on reports from fb. Open to any information on where to launch specifically for miles rds. We launched at Harley and selfridge last time and both were great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmeister

NewbreedFishing said:


> YES the JEFFERSON/CROCKER Rd. ramp has opened back up this week!! Thank you JESUS/Gretchen!🖕


I saw some pics this week that show the Crocker ramp filled back up with gunk (algae, sewer runoff, etc). Rain and wind have messed that ramp up pretty bad.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

partlyable said:


> Me and a buddy will also be up there Thursday and Friday this week. Have not decided on miles rds or anchor bay. We have only been up 1 time 2 years ago and fished anchor bay. We will report back what we find. Is there anywhere else to launch in the miles roads area other than 9 mile. Sounds like Clinton cutoff is not an option based on reports from fb. Open to any information on where to launch specifically for miles rds. We launched at Harley and selfridge last time and both were great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


launch at selfridge best ramps


----------



## 1basshunter

Here go’s the Neighborhood I am heading up there in two weeks to buy a bass boat. So I might as well try it out. Now all I have to do is learn how to catch a fish 🎣 never got one before.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Congrats on the new boat BH.
If'n you've never fished there...Make sure and take some floro line with ya. 
Water is really clear.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^Congrats on the new boat BH.
> If'n you've never fished there...Make sure and take some floro line with ya.
> Water is really clear.


Got some and thank you for the tip


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I am sure Tom and his crew will spoon feed you. Hell-you can just teether to his boat, use his lures and drink his beer.



1basshunter said:


> Here go’s the Neighborhood I am heading up there in two weeks to buy a bass boat. So I might as well try it out. Now all I have to do is learn how to catch a fish 🎣 never got one before.


----------



## 1basshunter

NewbreedFishing said:


> I am sure Tom and his crew will spoon feed you. Hell-you can just teether to his boat, use his lures and drink his beer.


That’s my plan then tell him that don’t have money 💰 for me to get home and have him tow me back home 🏡 just call me poor old SherMiser


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> I am sure Tom and his crew will spoon feed you. Hell-you can just teether to his boat, use his lures and drink his beer.


 hell. I'll have to use your tiedowns...or buy 2 more


----------



## fastwater

^^^Shoo-wee ST...with all them boats tied up to you you better put in another order for some more of them killer tubes you'll be schoolin em all with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^Shoo-wee ST...with all them boats tied up to you you better put in another order for some more of them killer tubes you'll be schoolin em all with.


Newbreed borrowed most of em already


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Newbreed borrowed most of em already


WHAAAT!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Gonna call that what it is...
Geriatric Trainwreck

7 Days Ladies!






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Gonna call that what it is...
> Geriatric Trainwreck
> 
> 7 Days Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Talked to a friend by the lake nailing the fish as of yesterday


----------



## Basser57

Youngest son and I caught 40 nice smallmouth today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mam. Wish we had a love button


----------



## fishmeister

Basser57 said:


> Youngest son and I caught 40 nice smallmouth today.


Great job. That's right where we caught them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## fastwater

Looks like you're in the $ Basser57.
Great pics.


----------



## partlyable

We were out Thursday and Friday. Thursday we had 22 smallies for 2 of us and Friday about 15. Also had a collection of other fish over the 2 days. Biggest smallie was 4.8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basser57

38 more this morning. Great weekend of catching.


----------



## gobucs6789

Any Muskies?


----------



## Basser57

During the two days we only caught 1 non smallmouth. A 27 inch northern pike. All fish were caught on jerkbaits.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Really good results in what looked like unfavorable conditions!
Saw other simular reports and was pretty suprised!



Basser57 said:


> 38 more this morning. Great weekend of catching.


----------



## Basser57

Newbreed: Yes, the conditions were not always pleasant, but the brown fish did not seem to mind. Biggest was 4# 10 oz with most in the 2 1/4# to 3 1/2#.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

GoodDeal Basser57! Did you guys try anything else beside susp. jerks? I will be up there this week until june1st. 15+ days of jerking would send me straight to the surgeon!! 💀 



Basser57 said:


> Newbreed: Yes, the conditions were not always pleasant, but the brown fish did not seem to mind. Biggest was 4# 10 oz with most in the 2 1/4# to 3 1/2#.


----------



## Basser57

We tried single tail grubs, ned rigs, drop shots, swim baits and crank baits. None of those produced for us. I agree with the concern for a surgeon after too much jerk bait working.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

no tubes?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> no tubes?


There he goes changing the subject to sex toys. Smh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassthumb

You can always catch them on a tube, but man when they get dialed in on the jerkbait it will outfish it 5 to 1 or better.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i catch way to many on tubes to risk treble hooks especially with the grandson on board😀😂


----------



## Basser57

I am concerned about trebels as well. I use a fish grip on the smallmouth, largemouth and walleye when trebels are involved. I wear fishing gloves as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Basser57 said:


> I am concerned about trebels as well. I use a fish grip on the smallmouth, largemouth and walleye when trebels are involved. I wear fishing gloves as well.


Knock on wood never yet but...a single hook is much easier ti remove


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Risk vs reward ... A hot stick bait bite is 1000% worth an embedded treble hook...


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Risk vs reward ... A hot stick bait bite is 1000% worth an embedded treble hook...


Reckon that depends on where it's embedded at.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Reckon that depends on where it's embedded at.


I always use safety sun glasses and a sports cup😂🤣..
I used to go up all the time with my uncle his friends an other family. 
My uncle was lazy. I ran the trolling motor up front why he just drifted tubes. 
I caught on real quick I could pick off slot of fish he would catch by casting ahead of the boat and hop my tubes back. Then I started experimenting with stick baits up there an had a blast. Now will always have one on up there.
I toss a jerk bait or other moving baits and will dead stick a tube in the rod holder. That dead stocked tube. caught me many big smallies that followed my jerk in but wouldn't commit.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Buckeye coastie is heading up next Saturday hope he reports


----------



## Fishballz

I am heading up on Thursday, I will hopefully let all you bass guys know where the toothy guys are hanging out  We typically only bass fish if we just can't get an esox program to go after a couple days. 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishballz said:


> I am heading up on Thursday, I will hopefully let all you bass guys know where the toothy guys are hanging out  We typically only bass fish if we just can't get an esox program to go after a couple days.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Anchor Bay esox


----------



## Fishballz

We fish anchor allot when we go, we actually have a place on lanse creuse this trip. But we fish all over anchor and the channel mouths

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## zack2345

I'm heading up this Wednesday. Fishing out of self ridge. I wana try Fishing up in the northern part of the lake were all the reeds are... any one ever fish that up there ? I might launch at Deckers boat ramp one day


----------



## Fishballz

Here is a kind of bass report for you guys.. More like a bragging post as not too much info. But a trip like that makes it very tempting to set down the musky gear for a little bit. What a fishery. Also saw top ten list of best lakes in the country to fish in the new infisherman mag that just came, St. Clair and Erie both in the top 3!!!!









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A guy I know drove up yesterday to fish white bass in the creeks off the Detroit river. They slammed big female after big female. 4 of them filled there coolers an back in c-bus by early afternoon...
Soo if your up there an an the lakes blowing or just want something different I imagine they'll go strong for a couple weeks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zack2345 said:


> I'm heading up this Wednesday. Fishing out of self ridge. I wana try Fishing up in the northern part of the lake were all the reeds are... any one ever fish that up there ? I might launch at Deckers boat ramp one day


Launch at selfridge. The upper end is the dead sea till mid june...barren. unless you go into the channels and grass. Pike and largemouth. Gills....big gills


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Slow start so far

Fished 9 mile-400 club Thursday and caught 3 SM jerkin. Water looked perfect 58 degrees 
Saw no one else yanking or netting. Fish all my regular prime waypoints. Figures i get here and she switches off. 

Friday we fished half day at Selfridge and did decent but only caught 8 SM. Good numbers of greenfish & RB, and a handful of walleye. Water is 61 

Friday afternoon we hit backwaters on east side and caught a few dozen quikly. Saw only 6 smallmouth beds. Water is 65

Today returned to SR. Overnite front slowed them down. Weather was perfect for fishing, super overcast. Did get some to hit on topwater throughout day in 7-8'. Sun came out around 3 and the pleasure boaters followed.
Water is 63

Most all fish have been taken on vibrating jigs Scrounger/Suijin head with 4"fluke, 3.25 joshy, twister, and 5"slotted skinny dipper 

Have been hearing that the most consistant area right now is the st clair flats around the Detroit river. Had friends at Muscamoot that said there were 30 boats fishing the beds. Water is 65

Will try Mile Rds again tomorrow.
They have single lame construction on 94w, so if you trailer down to 9 mile get, on the road early!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Slow start so far
> 
> Fished 9 mile-400 club Thursday and caught 3 SM jerkin. Water looked perfect 58 degrees
> Saw no one else yanking or netting. Fish all my regular prime waypoints. Figures i get here and she switches off.
> 
> Friday we fished half day at Selfridge and did decent but only caught 8 SM. Good numbers of greenfish & RB, and a handful of walleye. Water is 61
> 
> Friday afternoon we hit backwaters on east side and caught a few dozen quikly. Saw only 6 smallmouth beds. Water is 65
> 
> Today returned to SR. Overnite front slowed them down. Weather was perfect for fishing, super overcast. Did get some to hit on topwater throughout day in 7-8'. Sun came out around 3 and the pleasure boaters followed.
> Water is 63
> 
> Most all fish have been taken on vibrating jigs Scrounger/Suijin head with 4"fluke, 3.25 joshy, twister, and 5"slotted skinny dipper
> 
> Have been hearing that the most consistant area right now is the st clair flats around the Detroit river. Had friends at Muscamoot that said there were 30 boats fishing the beds. Water is 65
> 
> Will try Mile Rds again tomorrow.
> They have single lane construction on 94w, so if you trailer down to 9 mile get, on the road early!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report brother


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Today at selfridge primitive baits though


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I keep telling this dude i am with this week, that right now it's an afternoon bite, but he insists we hit the water at 6am. The highlight for me so far was having dinner and drinks with my detroit momma's.












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Got into them good the past two days. Running and Gunning all over the lake. Water is 65 at the Mile Rds and we sight fished beds today in 10ft with senkos. 
Not huge numbers but a dozen were in the 4+range.
Still beating the largemouth/pike up in the backwaters. Figuring things will be really interesting toward the end of the week





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fishing has taken off lakewide. 
Some areas on the lake are reaching 70 degrees. St Clair River is at 53-55. To tired to post pics. Tues-Thurs 60-75 fish days with half of that being big rock bass. Yesterday was all spinnerbaits and today was total opposite, topwater and 3" swim baits crawled in 5-6'. Beds in some areas, and some are still prespawn crusiers. Water looks perfect and weathers been perfect. Enjoyed the light crowds this week. If your not here, you suck!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Another great topwater, swimbait day. Lower numbers but got my guests into their first smallmouth and pike. 60 fish hit the net. 
Water got choppy on the west side of the lake as the locals have unwrapped their water rockets.

War Eagle spinnerbaits, Rico Poppers, and 3" Damiki Armour Shad reeled super slow.

Best action in 5-9ft.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fishing has taken off lakewide.
> Some areas on the lake are reaching 70 degrees. St Clair River is at 53-55. To tired to post pics. Tues-Thurs 60-75 fish days with half of that being big rock bass. Yesterday was all spinnerbaits and today was total opposite, topwater and 3" swim baits crawled in 5-6'. Beds in some areas, and some are still prespawn crusiers. Water looks perfect and weathers been perfect. Enjoyed the light crowds this week. If your not here, you suck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


All the better for us. 2 weeks full blown 100 fish days


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mitch...must be on fire....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What's the dates for you fishmeister


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> What's the dates for you fishmeister


We get there afternoon of the 1st, staying for a week. I'm starting to feel a little twitchy.
You there for the same time frame?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> We get there afternoon of the 1st, staying for a week. I'm starting to feel a little twitchy.
> You there for the same time frame?


5th thru the 12th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Come on new breed..SPILL IT


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Water is still in good shape.
65-73. Fish in all phases except in Anchor bay-Fairhaven.
Most of the usual productive spots are fishing well.
Was out for 4 hrs today in 25mph gusts, 50+. Newbreed Neil and I put our backs to the wind, and let the spinnerbaits fly.

Had a group of friends up here(some OGF'rs) who have all done well. This weekends cold front will probably turn them into nomads. I've had my fill, and will probably play around at the bars and do some exploring-fun fishing around camp.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yea. I have another friend up...buckeye coastie. Fishing the reeds for gills and green fish...a struggle on smallies


----------



## Buckeye coastie

The moot is 67 degrees, Selfridge was 65 on Tuesday caught, 3 20 inchers, and boated about 30 more. And two northern In 6' to 8' of water. Grandson is having a great time. Haven really had to move out of the Moot typical bed area around reed islands are full of largemouth, perch, and rock bass. the smallmouth are in deeper water. Monster bluegill on their beds back in the marsh where the party boats anchor 75 degree water. Fishing tubes, and drop shot. Heading back to Selfridge in the morning .
View attachment 470482
View attachment 470483
View attachment 470484
View attachment 470485









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Perch in the moot









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Smallmouth in Selfridge









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man rob...you were supposed to be struggling with smallies, now that you told the truth new breed will be paylaking ya


----------



## NewbreedFishing

On Em








































































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

On Em X2












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Nice newbreed

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Buckeye coastie

Lovely day on St Clair today
47 degrees, rain and 25 mph winds









Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Buckeye coastie said:


> Lovely day on St Clair today
> 47 degrees, rain and 25 mph winds
> View attachment 470585
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Weather suxs! 
Catching bullgills out of my houseboat window, wearing bibs and drinking coffee. We have a cooler full. 

Leaving to go to the bowling alley-arcade and then headed to Marine City Fish house for chow.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanmike2127

Marine City Fish House has some dang good food along with all the cool old (reproduction) memorabilia !! Mike


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Back home and beat up. Made a dumb decision to go out Saturday in small craft advisory

Made run from Fairhaven launch to middle channel and gave my new gfriend a cold shower. When we arrived to the backwaters...all the warm water had been flushed out and was back to 56. Long trip for a few pickles and dinky greenfish. Fished selfridge Sunday and the water was 60 ay noon, and chaulky looking. Finally got out into 8-9" where it was clearing some and got her onto a few bass before we packed up.

We had great weather the entire trip until Thurs eve. I think 8 will try going in June next time.
Good luck to the next bunch.
You guys will do great.

Not sure why i am not able to load pics. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ringmuskie9

Thanks for the report. We are heading up on Friday. How has the moot been or are we late for that area?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well boyz......the Golden week starts on the 5th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thanks for the info Mitchell


----------



## NewbreedFishing

ringmuskie9 said:


> Thanks for the report. We are heading up on Friday. How has the moot been or are we late for that area?


Weather this weekend will bring out a mass of morons. If you arrive in Muscamoot at 6am and get out of there by 10 you will be fine. Unless you would like to see topless seahags, and floating dookie i would find an alternate spot to fish in the afternoons.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ringmuskie9

NewbreedFishing said:


> Weather this weekend will bring out a mass of morons. If you arrive in Muscamoot at 6am and get out of there by 10 you will be fine. Unless you would like to see topless seahags, and floating dookie i would find an alternate spot to fish in the afternoons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


haha.. Thanks Newbreed. We are new to the lake and just planning a last minutes trip for a couple days. Hopefully we’ll see more fish than seahags.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

We are arriving June 8th and leaving Sunday the 13th. June 12-13 is a free fishing weekend in Michigan.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Pics from last week

































































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

Had a great day yesterday at the mile roads. Spybaits in 8-10 foot of water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## NewbreedFishing

n-strut said:


> Had a great day yesterday at the mile roads. Spybaits in 8-10 foot of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a neat bite. Can you share your rod reel line set up please. I have been wanting to experiment with those...and i hear that equipment size is pretty cruicial.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 470862
> View attachment 470863


Time to pack the swim trunks!!☺


----------



## NewbreedFishing

redhawk fisherman said:


> Time to pack the swim trunks!!


Tom prefers to wear the Thong-String. For that reason, I am glad too be a week ahead of him up there. Have fun gents!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

NewbreedFishing said:


> That would be a neat bite. Can you share your rod reel line set up please. I have been wanting to experiment with those...and i hear that equipment size is pretty cruicial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


7’ Kistler Helium spinning rod with 8# Sunline FC Sniper. 

It’s a fun bite! Here’s a few more from yesterday.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Good looking post spawn fish.
I like the color of that spybait and that is a very nice setup. 
I own 9 Kistlers, but none are spinning. I am debating building my own custom wand, or getting a Zbone.

#teamkistler

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

Thanks man,that color is Morning Dawn. The perch and gobie colored baits got bit more consistently. 

I’ve got several Kistlers as well and will definitely be getting more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMustang

I'm betting 80% of the viewers looking at Tom's weather forecast display look at temperatures and sun conditions first, and maybe only.
The thing that the veterans are looking at first is the *WIND*. Wind will put you off of the lake, and my experience is that you better expect higher than predicted wins shown on the display.


----------



## n-strut

Awesome first trip! Ready to go back. 
Time to start boat shopping!!!!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Looks like a great weekend!
What depth range?

Saugeye Tom, did you make it to the jobbie nooner in the Moot??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

n-strut said:


> Thanks man,that color is Morning Dawn. The perch and gobie colored baits got bit more consistently.
> 
> I’ve got several Kistlers as well and will definitely be getting more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#kistlerrods









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

NewbreedFishing said:


> Looks like a great weekend!
> What depth range?
> 
> Saugeye Tom, did you make it to the jobbie nooner in the Moot??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We caught fish from 6-12 foot with the 8-10 foot depth with rocks being the best. 

# team Kistler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Catching fish. Good size but no high numbers. 30 yesterday at selfridge. .crystal clear. 6 to 7 foot deep.


----------



## MagicMarker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Catching fish. Good size but no high numbers. 30 yesterday at selfridge. .crystal clear. 6 to 7 foot deep.


Pictures or it didn’t happen 😀


----------



## NewbreedFishing

MagicMarker said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


Believe him!! Or you will be blinded by pics of sasquatch in a thong holding a 12" rock bass 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

NewbreedFishing said:


> Believe him!! Or you will be blinded by pics of sasquatch in a thong holding a 12" rock bass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I believe Honest


----------



## 1basshunter

MagicMarker said:


> I believe Honest


We all do


----------



## redhawk fisherman

We have been trailering from fair haven to selfridge each morning. Catching decent numbers on tubes but no real giants. Biggest has been 20.5 inches. Smallies seem to be post spawn.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Tom & Stacy must be too busy babysitting to share pics??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Are you sure they’re fishing?


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Now the wait for a year


----------



## fishmeister

Made reservations today.


----------



## Buckeye coastie

fishmeister said:


> Made reservations today.


What dates 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## fishmeister

May 22-31, 2022.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

6/5-6/12 2022 for us!!


----------



## fastwater

Trying to possibly line up two trips for next year...we'll see.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Trying to possibly line up two trips for next year...we'll see.


no sir no 2 trips for u


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> no sir no 2 trips for u


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Start planning boyz spring is coming 😄😁


----------



## n-strut

I’m ready!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

That's a beauty n-strut.
Will be looking for ya at LSC...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

n-strut said:


> I’m ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn brother. You need to go to Florida with that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fishmeister aNd newbreed......dates?


----------



## fishmeister

May 22-31. What about you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

June 4 for a week


----------



## NewbreedFishing

May15-June4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## puregreen

We will be up first weekend in May. What r some safe places to stay with a boat?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Swanview or holiday Inn at selfridge


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> May15-June4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gonna miss ya this year fishmeister tii


----------



## fastwater

Another vote for
Swan View Inn


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

We are staying out on Harsens Island June 4 through June 11. Gonna get a bunch of Super Roostertails to throw. 😀


----------



## puregreen

Thx for the replies. I'm debating on just sleeping in bed of trk at a campgrounds also


----------



## Basser57

Looking for another great spring for catching big brown suitcases in lake st clair. Just need mother nature to cooperate with the wind velocity, water temp and water clarity.


----------



## fastwater

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We are staying out on Harsens Island June 4 through June 11. Gonna get a bunch of Super Roostertails to throw. 😀


Hot pink and gold?


----------



## redhawk fisherman

June 5th-12 for me staying in Fair Haven.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

redhawk fisherman said:


> June 5th-12 for me staying in Fair Haven.


Not far from us


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We are staying out on Harsens Island June 4 through June 11. Gonna get a bunch of Super Roostertails to throw. 😀


Look us up


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> June 4 for a week


Too bad I’m gonna miss you guys this year. Probably won’t be many fish left when we are finished with them.


----------



## fishmeister

Mr. Basskisser said:


> We are staying out on Harsens Island June 4 through June 11. Gonna get a bunch of Super Roostertails to throw. 😀


Hey, those super rooster tails are my secret bait! Who told you about those????
btw, chartreuse my friend, chartreuse.


----------



## fastwater

fishmeister said:


> Too bad I’m gonna miss you guys this year. Probably won’t be many fish left when we are finished with them.


Gonna miss having our shot of Crown together.
Guess ST and I will have to have an extra in your behalf.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

fishmeister said:


> Hey, those super rooster tails are my secret bait! Who told you about those????
> btw, chartreuse my friend, chartreuse.


You did!! LOL


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saugeye Tom said:


> Look us up


Will do.


----------



## fastwater

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Will do.


Check your PM's


----------



## NewbreedFishing

looks like the goof troop has gotten larger
good luck coaxing those soremouthed bass to chew for you. 😎



Mr. Basskisser said:


> Will do.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> *looks like the goof troop has gotten larger*
> good luck coaxing those soremouthed bass to chew for you. 😎


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> looks like the goof troop has gotten larger
> good luck coaxing those soremouthed bass to chew for you. 😎


We actually catch the fish you semi pros miss. Not a mark on em


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> We actually catch the fish you semi pros miss. Not a mark on em


And they seem to be bigger too.
Of course...the baits we are throwin are 'x' rated and for grown up fish only.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yawl must know. There is a guy on here that will only fish overstocked lakes where he is GAUERNTEED to catch a bass on a spinnerbait or a crank....he called me Primitive because Fastwater and I outfish him with tubes and twisters, neds and drop shots


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yawl must know. There is a guy on here that will only fish overstocked lakes where he is GAUERNTEED to catch a bass on a spinnerbait or a crank....he called me Primitive because Fastwater and I outfish him with tubes and twisters, neds and drop shots


He is an expert guide with great people skills though. Even if he is a little distracted by the topless seahags over in the Moot.😀


----------



## n-strut

Just booked at Swan View 
5/31-6/6

Gonna do a few 2-3 day trips in April and May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

n-strut said:


> Just booked at Swan View
> 5/31-6/6
> 
> Gonna do a few 2-3 day trips in April and May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll like Swan View.
Especially the new docks they put in a few yrs ago.


----------



## fastwater

Mr. Basskisser said:


> He is an expert guide with great people skills though. *Even if he is a little distracted by the topless seahags over in the Moot.😀*


Knowing he can't resist...we hire those sea hags to distract him every year and keep him in the Moot...and it works.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

n-strut said:


> Just booked at Swan View
> 5/31-6/6
> 
> Gonna do a few 2-3 day trips in April and May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We might be taking your place at Swan View from 6/6-6/12. We are staying Sunday night by Selfridge in a HIE.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We used to stay at Swanveiw a lot. had a scheduling problem 1 time and found a house rental closer to the action and split 3 ways its a bit less expensive, I enjoyed the years at the view though. a bit of a run to the fishin hole


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord it's closer


----------



## puregreen

The count down has begun


----------



## Saugeye Tom

puregreen said:


> The count down has begun


Yes sir. 68 days


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Talked to the owner of the house we rent....new gravel going on the drive and boat launch. Sold his 2 old pontoon boats. Opened up a ton of room for the trailers and trucks!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Spun all the braid around.. ready for the bronze!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Spun all the braid around.. ready for the bronze!!!
> View attachment 486871
> 
> View attachment 486872


One of my favorite rigs







curado on a mojo bass mf


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tall Tim...head north young man


----------



## puregreen

Mojo bass was all I had I have 3 left . Got everything switched to sixgill rods n reels now.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

6 weeks for me!!!!


----------



## puregreen

Has anybody been up yet? I was thinking next weekend but hopefully wind forecast changes for the better


----------



## Saugeye Tom

41 days here. PG a friend of mine just came back did well but worked hard to do so, fish are 9 to 12 feet deep prespawn


----------



## puregreen

Thx Tom that's what I figured I'm give it a week or so see what happens


----------



## Bassthumb

I went Monday. Slow but steady 24 fish in 6 hours. One over 5lbs, two over 4lbs. 12ft deep. Surface temp was 52 degrees. 21/24 on the crank. Mid 50 degree Clair is my favorite of all fishing conditions. It has started! Hope they stay prespawn for a while.


----------



## puregreen

Thinking bout goin up this weekend. Wind looks horrible. Anybody fish out of fair haven b4? Figure it b good area with the wind forecasted.


----------



## Bassthumb

I went Monday, near shore had 12 inches of visibility. I caught (4) in 5 hours. That is likely cleaned out by now. My buddy was in Anchor bay yesterday and he had 5 ft vis there. They caught loads of them but all around 2lbs and in weeds, not rocks.


----------



## puregreen

Was up today and good visibility but to rough for my boat so we went lm fishing in the canals boated over 60 any where from 1 lb to 3.5 lb all on swimbait and chatterbait


----------



## Saugeye Tom

my guess is pre spawn in 2 weeks a little late this year


----------



## bman.0072002

Heading up May 16-19th any guesses on how theyll be acting then?? Only a week out and pumped to go.


----------



## Bassthumb

I fished inland this weekend, but close to Clair meaning likely similar conditions and I think it literally popped off Saturday. Lake I was at had swarms of gills and bait shallow just crusing around all confused like they do their first days up. I would say Clair is just hitting prespawn stride. May 16-19th looks ideal, only issue is sustained east winds this week. A real shame too, cause this week you have super sunny days. You get a west wind a couple days to clean in out, sun and 55-60 surface temps and it will be gangbusters everywhere. BMAN if weather cooperates you are going to slaughter them. I'll PM you the bait me and my buddies have had the most success with this year, along with the usual suspects jerkbait, tube, blade.


----------



## puregreen

I'm gonna try n head up again this weekend but in a different boat. Hopefully they will b chewing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Prespawn next week


----------



## NewbreedFishing

thanks capt. obvious.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Prespawn next week


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> thanks capt. obvious.


Why your most welcome! If you come up while we're there slaying em, I'll give you some pointers


----------



## bman.0072002

Any updates on fishing???


----------



## puregreen

We did ok yesterday lots of boats. We got ran off by the storms. Boated mayb 20 sm and some rock bass. Water was stained. We launched at harley ran to 9 mile only picked 1 up ther worked r way bk up lake hitting numerous rock piles pick up the rest. Tubes jerks ned . Temp was 55 up north and 62 at 9 mile. Hope to make it bk uo if work and weather let's me


----------



## NewbreedFishing

LockJaw Commith Sukkers!!

Leaving for Fairhaven tomor. Anyone know if MDNR Deckers launch is back in use??


----------



## puregreen

I launched at Fairhaven 2 weeks ago. Not sure about Deckers


----------



## fishmeister

5days…


----------



## n-strut

NewbreedFishing said:


> LockJaw Commith Sukkers!!
> 
> Leaving for Fairhaven tomor. Anyone know if MDNR Deckers launch is back in use??


Heading up now! Don’t you dare shut that lake down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> 5days…


Reports appreciated


----------



## Saugeye Tom

got a call.....50 rock bass 7 smallies 10 green fish with tons of pike biteoffs miles roads


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Good trip so far. Had 80 bass within 24 hrs of being here.
Water looks good, is in mid 60's, bass are biting in small areas. Had a windy 60 fish spinnerbait day yesterday. Overnite bug hatch and today was rewarded with some big girls on topwater! 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Good trip so far. Had 80 bass within 24 hrs of being here.
> Water looks good, is in mid 60's, bass are biting in small areas. Had a windy 60 fish spinnerbait day yesterday. Overnite bug hatch and today was rewarded with some big girls on topwater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good deal mitch!!


----------



## partlyable

We fished mile roads today caught 12 smallies and 3 walleye. We never really found a consistent bite. A coupe on jerks, couple on Ned’s, couple on drop shot. We will be out the next 2 days before we head home. 

Water temp was 62-63 in main lake and 68 in the canals. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Had an unbelievable numbers day but nothing over 3.5lb or picture worthy.
Was first on the water and was very suprised to have areas all to ourselves. Pulled 50+ fish quickly pitching a black and orange spinnerbait and a black buzzbait. Was about to call it a day around 1 when the sun came out, the wind calmed, and we could see what appeared to be the beginning stages of spawning. Largemouth were chasing bluegill off in a large sandy bay. Skinny dippers and flukes took over. Easily over 100 fish with only a few dozen of them being smallmouth. Confirming water temps in the bays and canals 68, and the St Clair river is 53-55.

Trying something a little different tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Had an unbelievable numbers day but nothing over 3.5lb or picture worthy.
> Was first on the water and was very suprised to have areas all to ourselves. Pulled 50+ fish quickly pitching a black and orange spinnerbait and a black buzzbait. Was about to call it a day around 1 when the sun came out, the wind calmed, and we could see what appeared to be the beginning stages of spawning. Largemouth were chasing bluegill off in a large sandy bay. Skinny dippers and flukes took over. Easily over 100 fish with only a few dozen of them being smallmouth. Confirming water temps in the bays and canals 68, and the St Clair river is 53-55.
> 
> Trying something a little different tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


go primitive little Brother


----------



## fishmeister

Just got up here and got the boat in. Water temp at Fairhaven is 58.2.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Just got up here and got the boat in. Water temp at Fairhaven is 58.2.


Good luck let me know how it is!!! I envy you guys


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good luck let me know how it is!!! I envy you guys


Will do!!


----------



## Bassthumb

I think the prespawn smb opportunity is closing up. Can still get big ones sight fishing of course, but I hate sight fishing. Maybe Im wrong. My inland lakes went from 54 to 71 in like 10 days. Very short season this year.


----------



## fishmeister

Saw fish on beds in muskamoot today. Wind made fishing difficult. Caught a few lmb. Came in around noon, storm is brewing.


----------



## sea nymph-O

Got here Monday afternoon and tried muskamoot. Didn’t have much luck caught 17 small smallies. Saw beds but forgot the flogger and couldn’t see fish without it. Went to mile roads Tuesday and casted a swimbait around catching about a dozen and using the flogger to catch over 50 total of 64 even a couple really nice largemouth. Today was crap caught 9 on the mile roads and got beat up by the waves and tomorrow is going to be worse , doubtful we’ll even try to go out


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fished the Sni in the middle channel and caught 60 bass and pike with a handful of smallmouth. Spinnerbaits and Skinny Dippers. Just had a killer meal at the Marine City Fishouse.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Saw fish on beds in muskamoot today. Wind made fishing difficult. Caught a few lmb. Came in around noon, storm is brewing.


Males making beds or largemouth


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Males making beds or largemouth


Smallies


----------



## fishmeister

Found ‘em today off of metro, 10’ of water.


----------



## sea nymph-O

Mile roads Saturday 8-12ft. 90 smallies


----------



## puregreen

Wanna go ther so bad tomorrow but I think traffic is gonna b stupid. 3.5 hr from home to ge there . Probably 4.5 or more to get back


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sea nymph-O said:


> Mile roads Saturday 8-12ft. 90 smallies


Tubes?


----------



## sea nymph-O

Tubes, drop shot and dragging a swimbait really slow across the bottom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sea nymph-O said:


> Tubes, drop shot and dragging a swimbait really slow across the bottom


Thx. Lol the standard fair!! Was hoping you would say...Manns jelly worms 🪱


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Confirming Mile Rds reports.
Crazy good. We caught over 60 on Green pumpkin Ned, red eye shad and weighted spanish fly skinny dipper. Bass were eating bugs on the surface today before gusts and boat traffic started. They would come up out of no where right in front of boat and eat and cruise the surface then shoot back down. Couldn't find a productive way to get those fish but slow reeling on the bottom was getting destroyed. My hands hurt from the heavy pressure of setting the hook and playing 3lb plus fish all day. Multiple fish were following in when you hooked one. Most of the lake is in good shape and in the low 70's by mid day. Crowds have been lighter still than in years past.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glad to hear that your on em


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Still catching but had my trim motor seize. ROSE MARINE in FairHaven had me fixed up in 6hrs. Highly recommend them.
Fished close to selfridge ramp yesterday because of trim issue.
Didn't do to well. Random SM and alot of rock bass. No numbers of largemouth there like last week???

Tonite after we picked the boat up at 5pm, we headed out to an infamous cove that another OGFr has knicknamed, (BitchBay).  The Bitch was back! 
40 nice fish in quiktime

We were fishing black buzzbaits and ripping-bulging spinnerbaits.
Layed into a pile of male smallmouth and lost 2 very big females. My Kistler rods and 50lb Pline TCB got a serious workout.

We rarely try fishing the eve bite, and i really enjoyed it. Will sleep good tonite.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Still catching but had my trim motor seize. ROSE MARINE in FairHaven had me fixed up in 6hrs. Highly recommend them.
> Fished close to selfridge ramp yesterday because of trim issue.
> Didn't do to well. Random SM and alot of rock bass. No numbers of largemouth there like last week???
> 
> Tonite after we picked the boat up at 5pm, we headed out to an infamous cove that another OGFr has knicknamed, (BitchBay).  The Bitch was back!
> 40 nice fish in quiktime
> 
> We were fishing black buzzbaits and ripping-bulging spinnerbaits.
> Layed into a pile of male smallmouth and lost 2 very big females. My Kistler rods and 50lb Pline TCB got a serious workout.
> 
> We rarely try fishing the eve bite, and i really enjoyed it. Will sleep good tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


sUPRISED THEY ARE IN BITCH BAY. MUSTA WARMED UP FAST!


----------



## Bronson

Ok I’ll bite. What is bitch bay? Heading up Sunday!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Newbreed, mum's the word. The namesake is ready to get up there to see if she can top her biggest smallie. War Eagle, when only the best will do.
#SlingBlades
#Chuckin and a winding


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Newbreed, mum's the word. The namesake is ready to get up there to see if she can top her biggest smallie. War Eagle, when only the best will do.
> #SlingBlades
> #Chuckin and a winding


ONLY IF YOU KNOW THE PASSWORD I KNOW


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> ONLY IF YOU KNOW THE PASSWORD *I KNOW*


Me too....and If'n you know the password...plus the secret handshake...then you'll know even more secret hotspots.


----------



## Bronson

Thanks for the help


----------



## Basser57

Good smallies continue to be caught. Soft plastics and jerkbaits.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Wrapped up our trip yesterday @SANG. Finally figured out how to catch those freaky mayfly munching cruisers that were busting all over the place. Popper was getting vicious strikes in the barracks area. As soon as the wind picked up and the sun was high, the mayflys on my boat were gone and that bite shut off.

I am confident that the females are close to joining the abundant school of males that we caught. If i were there now, I would work the 8-10' depth and drift into 7.
Lots of bait in there, and good cabbage weeds, deep and shallow. Some are dead and some are fresh. 3/4 oz Willowleaf Spinnerbaits, 1/4 & 1/2 oz Red Eye shad (Gold sexy shad), 3.5" & 5" Skinny dipper, 3/8 oz Booyah popper, 3" Jackall Yammyfish (green pumpkin), and a 3/16 oz Joshy pro Blue did most of our work. I only caught them jerking 2 days. Had alot less foul ups, weedy hooks, and still generating those good reaction strikes using a lipless. Picked up alot of walleye there too. The next area to turn on will be the Anchor bay section. Good luck to those on the lake this week!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yup the first 2 days were good money days. Monday night 2.5 inches of rain . Tuesday lock jaw. We are catching on wacky rigs and twisters. 5 inches. Green pumpkin Canadian mist and Canadian craw


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## NewbreedFishing

Hee heee
You need to keep that snake in the livewell until you cross paths with a tracker boat driven by an old bald dude. Just pass them on the right and hand the snake to his blonde co-pilot.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hee heee
> You need to keep that snake in the livewell until you cross paths with a tracker boat driven by an old bald dude. Just pass them on the right and hand the snake to his blonde co-pilot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Or maybe not.


----------



## n-strut

Little late on the report, had a solid trip up last week. Weather was rough but we managed some good fish. Mostly fished the mile roads and Anchor. Swimbaits took most of the bigger fish.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

n-strut said:


> Little late on the report, had a solid trip up last week. Weather was rough but we managed some good fish. Mostly fished the mile roads and Anchor. Swimbaits took most of the bigger fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good


----------



## Saugeye Tom

So far below normal


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Kenlow1

Looks like you guys are having a great time. What’s the deal with the snake? Did you find it in the cabin/cottage or was it on the boat? Water snake? Hope you let Stacy catch a few bass too. Haha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Kenlow1 said:


> Looks like you guys are having a great time. What’s the deal with the snake? Did you find it in the cabin/cottage or was it on the boat? Water snake? Hope you let Stacy catch a few bass too. Haha


Under the sink...fox snake....he caught quite a few


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater

Kenlow1 said:


> Looks like you guys are having a great time. What’s the deal with the snake? Did you find it in the cabin/cottage or was it on the boat? Water snake? *Hope you let Stacy catch a few bass too. Haha*


Luckily he let us catch a few:




































Not much of a pic taker.
Son has many more pics but this is all he's sent me so far.
Had a really great trip.
Morning bites were superb.
Bigger fish were in 7 1/2-8 1/2 FOW in the cabbage and very light striking this year. Finessing Wacky and Ned rigs mostly did the trick for us


----------



## Kenlow1

Great looking pics! Catch any muskies or have many follow ins?


----------



## fastwater

Kenlow1 said:


> Great looking pics! Catch any muskies or have many follow ins?


Didn't catch any but saw a nice one cruising.
Think ST saw one too.
Oddly enough...our boat didn't catch any pike this year either.
Maybe due to the bit deeper water we were in ?
Son did catch a pike shore fishing in the channel by the house.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

First week at work and not lihing it to well. Next year June








3rd thru the 10th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I knew it would happen sooner or later...alganac state park


----------



## Saugeyefisher

That's funny I've seen more big muskie jump in front of that state park then anywhere,ever. 
We would drift the length of the campgrounds and would have 5/6 muskie/sturgeon a day leap completely out of the water. Cool place for sure!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's funny I've seen more big muskie jump in front of that state park then anywhere,ever.
> We would drift the length of the campgrounds and would have 5/6 muskie/sturgeon a day leap completely out of the water. Cool place for sure!


yes sir good spot to fish for em


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hEY ALL YOU ST CLAIR LOVERS...jOIN LAKE ST CLAIR . NET THEY HAVE REVAMPED FROM A FEW YEARS AGO AND IT IS UP AND COMING. GOOD SOURCE OF INFO


----------



## island troller

Stayed on Harsens Island to fish for Musky this year as we have done for 12 years now. Went out of the South Channel and turn Left into Canadian waters. In the 3 days we caught a 41, 42 46, and the trophy 50.25 which is getting mounted. Lost a couple of other big ones. Trolling Shad Rap and Tuff Shad 50 back. 3.50 mph.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

island troller said:


> Stayed on Harsens Island to fish for Musky this year as we have done for 12 years now. Went out of the South Channel and turn Left into Canadian waters. In the 3 days we caught a 41, 42 46, and the trophy 50.25 which is getting mounted. Lost a couple of other big ones. Trolling Shad Rap and Tuff Shad 50 back. 3.50 mph.


Good deal. Any pics?


----------



## island troller

I lost my phone to the bottom of Lake St. Clair. Once I get the replacement I think I can retrieve the pictures and will post some.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

island troller said:


> I lost my phone to the bottom of Lake St. Clair. Once I get the replacement I think I can retrieve the pictures and will post some.


did you get the pics??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All you st clair guys please join st clair . net our sister site! good info on our favorite lake


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> All you st clair guys please join st clair . net our sister site! good info on our favorite lake


Yep...could use some of the input guys give here on *lakestclair.net.*
Need to livin that joint up a bit...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tons of good info there


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Used to frequent it quite a bit back in the day, ill have to check it out!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Used to frequent it quite a bit back in the day, ill have to check it out!


That would be great. 
Sure could use some of your excellent BBQ 'chef' talent on there. 
You make me hungry every time you post pics here of what you've fixed.


----------



## bman.0072002

Sept 7th thru the 10th have opportunity to get a VRBO right on canals by Metro Beach. What is fidhing like around that time frame usually??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman.0072002 said:


> Sept 7th thru the 10th have opportunity to get a VRBO right on canals by Metro Beach. What is fidhing like around that time frame usually??


TRANSITION TIME WEED EDGES, 8 TO 10FOOT DEEP!!!! find the bait fish balls. edges of channels....


----------



## crittergitter

I fished Lake St Clair for the first time last Friday the 12th. Had a blast! We were targeting musky. Started casting and had 3 follows. Then trolled and went 8 for 10! Biggest were 42.5", 42" and a 38.5"! Great day! I'll be back up there for sure! Video will drop tomorrow on my YT channel!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crittergitter said:


> I fished Lake St Clair for the first time last Friday the 12th. Had a blast! We were targeting musky. Started casting and had 3 follows. Then trolled and went 8 for 10! Biggest were 42.5", 42" and a 38.5"! Great day! I'll be back up there for sure! Video will drop tomorrow on my YT channel!


It is a amazing fisheries. Get up there this spring last of may first of June smallie extraordinaire


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hey, 5 hour drive group get togeather? 3 day weekend?????


----------



## firemanmike2127

I'm in....great idea ST ! Mike


----------



## fishmeister

Super idea, but my Fall semester schedule wont allow it this year. 
I hope you guys get to do this.


----------



## Bazzin05

Does anyone know if the Clinton River Cut Off (CRCO) ramp is open? Google says it is temporarily closed an I called the phone number associated with it and no-one answered. I am planning a trip to St. Clair the first week of Oct hoping to find some shallow fall smallies and this is the closest ramp to the house we rented.


----------



## fishmeister

Bazzin05 said:


> Does anyone know if the Clinton River Cut Off (CRCO) ramp is open? Google says it is temporarily closed an I called the phone number associated with it and no-one answered. I am planning a trip to St. Clair the first week of Oct hoping to find some shallow fall smallies and this is the closest ramp to the house we rented.


Major overhaul of the facility. I stopped by at the end of May and the entire parking lot was being torn up and replaced. 
Construction is supposed to be finished in mid-October, but I don't know firsthand what the current status is.


----------



## Bazzin05

fishmeister said:


> Major overhaul of the facility. I stopped by at the end of May and the entire parking lot was being torn up and replaced.
> Construction is supposed to be finished in mid-October, but I don't know firsthand what the current status is.


Thanks for that info FishMeister! We will plan on using the Harley Ensign ramp in the mouth of the Clinton River instead.


----------



## puregreen

Ok what's the 5 hr drive group lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Selfridge launch is close to the Clinton River. Working on a long weekend trip....


----------



## Popspastime

Let's go! I'm ready for a "Jumper Trip".. where, when, how...? I'm ready..


----------



## Bazzin05

Me and a buddy will be up there Oct. 4-7 if anyone is there then and wants to collaborate I am game. We went up in May for the first time ever and had a blast so had to fit in another trip before the year was over we couldn't wait until next spring to go back.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bazzin05 said:


> Me and a buddy will be up there Oct. 4-7 if anyone is there then and wants to collaborate I am game. We went up in May for the first time ever and had a blast so had to fit in another trip before the year was over we couldn't wait until next spring to go back.


got a buddy going up then ups fed x driver send the pics!!


----------



## Bazzin05

Saugeye Tom said:


> got a buddy going up then ups fed x driver send the pics!!


Will do.


----------



## bman.0072002

Heading up Wednesday staying right on lake till Saturday , hows the smallie bite been??


----------



## puregreen

Was wondering where to stay at . There will be 6 of us 3 boats n trks weekend of Oct 7th. Any recommendations? We have never been up in fall either not sure what to expect. Thx guys


----------



## bman.0072002

puregrenn, get on airbnb, TONS canal houses


----------



## puregreen

Good deal thx


----------



## Saugeye Tom

swanview is a good place with plenty of dockage...a bit tight on the parking. I have a friend up there now and they did very well fishing 12 to 17 foot deep along the shipping channel. grass lines....T.


----------



## puregreen

I actually emailed them this morning. Thx Tom.


----------



## bman.0072002

Anybody doimng any good laat copule of days?? Weve caught some but not like I wanted or planned........trying to get my 11 year old one good smallmoith, any tips?? Not asking for exact spots just some good intel........


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman.0072002 said:


> Anybody doimng any good laat copule of days?? Weve caught some but not like I wanted or planned........trying to get my 11 year old one good smallmoith, any tips?? Not asking for exact spots just some good intel........


Try the edges of the shipping channel straight out from the Clinton river or the troughs ..channels coming out of the bigger marinas around selfridge


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bman.0072002 said:


> Anybody doimng any good laat copule of days?? Weve caught some but not like I wanted or planned........trying to get my 11 year old one good smallmoith, any tips?? Not asking for exact spots just some good intel........


ned rigs z man wackey rigs drag tubes green pumpkin


----------



## fishmeister

bman.0072002 said:


> Anybody doimng any good laat copule of days?? Weve caught some but not like I wanted or planned........trying to get my 11 year old one good smallmoith, any tips?? Not asking for exact spots just some good intel........


Ive read that if you can find the perch in deeper water right now, the smallmouth are feeding heavily on them. People fishing deep for perch are catching lots of incidental bass. Deep weed edges, that's all I know.


----------



## fishmeister

Heads up- MLF Tour on Lake St. Clair June 24-29, 2023. 









MLF Announces 2023 Bass Pro Tour Schedule


Major League Fishing (MLF) announced Friday the schedule for the 2023 MLF Bass Pro Tour. The fifth season of professional bass fishing’s most prestigious circuit will showcase 80 of the top bass anglers in the world competing in seven regular-season tournaments around the country for millions of...




www.wired2fish.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> Heads up- MLF Tour on Lake St. Clair June 24-29, 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLF Announces 2023 Bass Pro Tour Schedule
> 
> 
> Major League Fishing (MLF) announced Friday the schedule for the 2023 MLF Bass Pro Tour. The fifth season of professional bass fishing’s most prestigious circuit will showcase 80 of the top bass anglers in the world competing in seven regular-season tournaments around the country for millions of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired2fish.com


We will be there before that.....them fish will have sore mouth for the pros. Ott Defoe has already called me wanting early reports


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> We will be there before that.....them fish will have sore mouth for the pros. Ott Defoe has already called me wanting early reports


Poor Ott..he will probably head to Toledo. SMH

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> We will be there before that.....them fish will have sore mouth for the pros. Ott Defoe has already called me wanting early reports


His twin brother....Double Ott Defoe called me as well.
Told him we would hook them up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Poor Ott..he will probably head to Toledo. SMH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He will be fishing Primitive he knows the code....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> He will be fishing Primitive he knows the code....


SMH. Joke went over your head obviously.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazzin05

Sorry late to post this but a buddy and I spent 3 days at St. Clair last week and that place amazes me! We caught fish off of weeds, rocks, and sand.

Day 1 we caught all fish on a-rigs in 5'-12' of water. We only caught 8 fish this day.

Day 2 we caught all of out fish on Ned rigs in 5'-12' of water. We caught 15 fish this day.

Day 3 we put more pieces of the puzzle together and caught all fish on spinnerbaits. We lost count of the number of fish at 50! It was a great day!


----------



## fastwater

Way to put the smack down on em...


----------



## Bronson

Saugeye Tom said:


> We will be there before that.....them fish will have sore mouth for the pros. Ott Defoe has already called me wanting early reports


At least he knew who to call 😂😂


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bazzin05 said:


> View attachment 496480
> 
> Sorry late to post this but a buddy and I spent 3 days at St. Clair last week and that place amazes me! We caught fish off of weeds, rocks, and sand.
> 
> Day 1 we caught all fish on a-rigs in 5'-12' of water. We only caught 8 fish this day.
> 
> Day 2 we caught all of out fish on Ned rigs in 5'-12' of water. We caught 15 fish this day.
> 
> Day 3 we put more pieces of the puzzle together and caught all fish on spinnerbaits. We lost count of the number of fish at 50! It was a great day!
> 
> View attachment 496478
> 
> View attachment 496477
> 
> View attachment 496476
> 
> View attachment 496479
> 
> View attachment 496475
> 
> View attachment 496474


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Awesome...don't let these old heads in this thread hear of you catching them on spinnerbaits. We dont want them hurting their wrists/arms.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Looks like we may have a couple newbies this year...Fishmeister, whats your date again? may have a mini get together fish fry!


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks like we may have a couple newbies this year...Fishmeister, whats your date again? may have a mini get together fish fry!


Sounds great! We will be up there June 5th-12th.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

https://bassanglermag.com/z-man-supertanker-smallmouths/


----------

